# Lace Party with Dragonflylace October 11, 2015



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning Lace Lovers! Dragonflylace here!! It is such a pleasure to be hosting the Lace Party again. This all began because I wanted to have a place where I could present information, history, and patterns for Lace Knitting. It has really evolved and now we share not only our love of lace, but also other interesting projects. There are so many new members here now and I will do my best to answer questions about the projects.

I am supposed to present the pattern Fuchsia Flowers but I think I will also include some quick knits for Christmas or just some ideas for the upcoming Holiday Season. Of course many of you may choose to work on those elusive WIPs and I will also be doing a bit of this...it is a foregone conclusion that none of us have just one item we are working on at a time...

Let's get started with just some introductory information for now...I will add more as we go along.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363389-76.html

This is a link to a download for the pattern. The pattern is in chart format only. I cannot convert this to the written form. The only changes I am making to the pattern are how to adjust the edging if you stop in different places...so I am not re-writing the entire pattern.

* Very Important Information *

This pattern is a Herbert Niebling pattern. He is known for his very intricate and accurate representation of leaves and flowers. In part of the Lace Party, I will give you some biographical information on Niebling and show pictures of his art. That being said, this is an intricate pattern. In places you will have YOs not only on one side of a section marker for a section, but on both sides...wow...now for the not so scary part...I figured out how to do this painlessly, so there will be information on that.

It is charted only and since it is copyrighted, I do not feel that I can re-write the pattern...besides, once you get a look at the chart, you will see that the color coding is wonderful...so you should be fine with that.

If you are at all shy about knitting in the round from the center out, dont worry, I dont mind the center out method but I started out with this pattern knowing that I wanted to knit it flat. There are 8 sections, making it very easy to adapt to a more triangle shape or half round.

Also, whether you knit it flat or in the round, on the even rows, you have to be sure to watch for the purl stitches....you have to keep them in place...flat: knit them or in the round: purl them. So you really dont get a resting row where there are purl stitches involved.

If knitting it flat, I suggest 3 garter stitches on each side or some other decorative edging to add a finish to the shawl. Knitting Nuances is an excellent site for showy edges http://blog.knittingnuances.com/category/nuances/edges/. I would join the blog...the password is Nuances...it is free...so many, many different inovations there.

Later today I will add some pictures!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a wonderful start. I am off to do some browsing. Thank you so much!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks for the great start, DFL. I love the knitting Nuances blog. Lots of interesting stuff there.  Thanks bunches.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

This sounds like fun. I don't know about charting. I should just try it. I will be back later this afternoon and see what is happening .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the great start, DFL! Due to unforeseen circumstances, my FF will have to go on the back burner for the time being, but I will be watching and learning as everyone does that Niebling dance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start, DFL! Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! 

It is so good to have you back, DFL! Already there is a lot to sort out for us. I love it!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is just like the old days, having DFL at the helm!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great start DFL. This is exciting, with so much to learn and so many options to think about and play with already.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I, too, will be watching/reading the development of this project. Thanks for the Nuances blog. Will be checking it out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW--Craftsy is having some very good yarn sales. I found my extra skein of yarn for the hat that couldn't get finished for the last 100 st at a good discount. Also quite a few other very nice yarns--alpacas, pima cottons, etc. Didn't check for fingering or lace wt yarns but worth looking. 

Tricia, some excellent yarns at $2.77/skein for your charity knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Due to unforeseen circumstances...


Like deciding to do a Design-Along project?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm here... I was here earlier but for got to chime in so I didn't get notices .. but now I am ready to get going.. I have looked over chart 1 and am confused already.. LOL I will go back and read it more carefully... It is just that it says rounds 1-111 and the chart stops at row 59 but then there are those blue boxes (shows blue on my screen) that have numbers in them.. they go to 111?? kind a thought those were stitch numbers and not row numbers.. so glad your here to help us DFL.. your so good a deciphering these charts


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> BTW--Craftsy is having some very good yarn sales. I found my extra skein of yarn for the hat that couldn't get finished for the last 100 st at a good discount. Also quite a few other very nice yarns--alpacas, pima cottons, etc. Didn't check for fingering or lace wt yarns but worth looking.
> 
> Tricia, some excellent yarns at $2.77/skein for your charity knitting.


That is a good buy!!! I have bought from them before and was very pleased..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Like deciding to do a Design-Along project?


LOL!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finally decided that I want to do this in the round - otherwise that lovely centre can't be appreciated. Since I am only just deciding that now, I am not sure if I have enough yarn for it. I had told myself that I wasn't doing another round one until I blocked Montego. I had picked out a lovely Posh yarn for a semi-circle but now I have to go stash diving again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

That Nuances site is very interesting!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally decided that I want to do this in the round - otherwise that lovely centre can't be appreciated. Since I am only just deciding that now, I am not sure if I have enough yarn for it. I had told myself that I wasn't doing another round one until I blocked Montego. I had picked out a lovely Posh yarn for a semi-circle but now I have to go stash diving again.


I think I want to do a full circle too but need a couple of days to get organised. I've never done a full circle shawl, though I have done a couple that start with a circle and then develop "wings".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I have done a couple that start with a circle and then develop "wings".


Was that intentional? I'd love to see an example.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was that intentional? I'd love to see an example.


If you look on my Ravelry projects page you will see Firebird by Rosemary Hill, and Fiori Autunnali also starts that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> If you look on my Ravelry projects page you will see Firebird by Rosemary Hill, and Fiori Autunnali also starts that way.


What is your Ravelry name, Linda- so I can add you as a friend? Please!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> If you look on my Ravelry projects page you will see Firebird by Rosemary Hill, and Fiori Autunnali also starts that way.


Lovely work, Linda - now I understand what you meant.
Did you knit the Fiori Autunnali? I couldn't find it in your projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

for some reason my computer will no longer print from adobe.. but I did get it to print from the link here to the pattern..  but its not good!!! the second try did better with the colors but the print is so tiny.. I may have to start out with it off the computer screen too until I can get the picture clearer.. I don't see where enlarging it will help with fuzzy's  I do wonder if my printer guy could access the pattern then print it off for me.. Hmmm this may be the best way to get charts like this


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is your Ravelry name, Linda- so I can add you as a friend? Please!


I'd like to know too!!!  I have had some friend me on Ravelry but I have no idea who they are.. Most I know.. but some are still a mystery.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'd like to know too!!!  I have had some friend me on Ravelry but I have no idea who they are.. Most I know.. but some are still a mystery.. LOL


mmmm, that would have you guessing, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, that would have you guessing, Ronie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm here... I was here earlier but for got to chime in so I didn't get notices .. but now I am ready to get going.. I have looked over chart 1 and am confused already.. LOL I will go back and read it more carefully... It is just that it says rounds 1-111 and the chart stops at row 59 but then there are those blue boxes (shows blue on my screen) that have numbers in them.. they go to 111?? kind a thought those were stitch numbers and not row numbers.. so glad your here to help us DFL.. your so good a deciphering these charts


I got stumped on the first page with the instructions, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chiming it to keep up the notices.

And I think my printer is out of ink. Going to have to get some.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Me too, chiming in to mark my place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have had some friend me on Ravelry but I have no idea who they are.. Most I know.. but some are still a mystery.. LOL


I think that some people troll for contacts - perhaps to hit up as potential customers. I have had people request to befriend me - & have checked their profile to see if I know who they are. Someone once had several thousand friends but no projects listed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.

Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa...


Oh - looks great - now I really want to cast that one one. I am trying to be good.


> Think I may try and do the October lace clue...


Oh, shoot - I forgot that I was going to do that last night when I finished chart 4 of Voodoo. Will do that this evening before moving on to anything else.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

An October Day by Narniel of Endor
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-october-day

Madly In Love Hat by Tamara Kelly
http://www.mooglyblog.com/madly-in-love-hat/

Matching scarf
http://www.mooglyblog.com/madly-love/


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Like deciding to do a Design-Along project?


That wasn't me! That was the Penguin!

_::and that's my story and I'm sticking to it!::_


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> fI do wonder if my printer guy could access the pattern then print it off for me.. Hmmm this may be the best way to get charts like this


I'll bet if you keep calling your printer guy to print off the charts for you, he will eventually make a beeline to your house to fix your printer to print them itself. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that some people troll for contacts - perhaps to hit up as potential customers. I have had people request to befriend me - & have checked their profile to see if I know who they are. Someone once had several thousand friends but no projects listed.


mmmm, suspicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.
> 
> Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> for some reason my computer will no longer print from adobe.. but I did get it to print from the link here to the pattern..  but its not good!!! the second try did better with the colors but the print is so tiny.. I may have to start out with it off the computer screen too until I can get the picture clearer.. I don't see where enlarging it will help with fuzzy's  I do wonder if my printer guy could access the pattern then print it off for me.. Hmmm this may be the best way to get charts like this


Adobe died on me several times and finally took it off the computer. Went online and looked for free pdf readers for my Mac and found one that so far is working fine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.
> 
> Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue! And, yes, those beads are really good with that yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I'll bet if you keep calling your printer guy to print off the charts for you, he will eventually make a beeline to your house to fix your printer to print them itself. :lol:


now how would he make a living doing that .. LOL I have had him enlarge patterns for me before.. and he may know what is going on with mine... but I'd rather pay him for a 'Great' print than use my ink for a 'Crummy' print


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.
> 
> Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Very nice start Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
Picture quality still sucks.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


This lovely shawl would look good even unbeaded!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

This is strange. I am also having printer troubles. The black ink, which I just bought won't come through. I have tried cleaning the printer heads, which I had done once before, but now it is not helping. So I did the heel flap and turn of th MHHH sock 2 with the chart on the computer. Very hard to keep track of the design! Not sure what to do about printing ff. May have to break down and buy a new printer- uhgg.

Sue, your making nice progress on VI. The beads look great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


Well done Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... The black ink, which I just bought won't come through. ...


At the risk of appearing really stupid...
Once I replaced the black cartridge & had all kinds of trouble with streaking & smudges. Eventually, I took the cartridge out to see if I could clean the heads & I discovered that I had forgotten to remove the tape.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well done Jane.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful. You are quite right about the beads :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good afternoon...back from church and spending time just resting a little. Just a lazy Sunday!!!

I promised some pictures...here are a few. These were taken after row 63.

The yarn is 100% silk from Posh...Olivia lace. I personally love the yarn and the color and the feel of it....but it is not easy to knit with...tried Knit Picks nickel needles and the Caspian Wood...the wood are better but still, it is 3-ply and it splits.

I also promised myself that I would give you a fair and honest opinion of the pattern. So here is goes:

1. It is very well charted...the colors make it possible to see the different stitches in the row.
2. It is very typical of Niebling's largest and most intricate patterns....lots of double YOs, lots of increases and decreases. and a pattern in this case that winds itself throughout the row. 
3. In order to keep track of the purl stitches and different parts of the pattern, I had to use different colored and types of markers "within" the pattern.
4. This is not one of those patterns that you can sit in front of the television and knit during your favorite show...you (or at least I did) need to concentrate of the pattern.

You will need to decide whether you want to try to knit the full 8 repeats in the round or knit fewer repeats (my recommendation) and knit it flat.

If you knit it flat...I suggest 4 repeats...5 at the most. And set up at least 3 garter stitch edges on each side.

And probably the most important hint...there are no resting rows....yes in the round, you would knit around on the even rows...but you have purl stitches that must be maintained (the heavy round dots)..so you still have to either count them or purl keep track of them....you may say...well, I will just knit the knits and purl the purls...until you come to increases that were knit front and back and they look like a purl stitch...or a "knit-purl-knit-purl" into one stitch which is basically a "knit increase" for Niebling...and on the return stitch, they are knit stitches. 

Whewww!!!!!

That all being said, I must confess now...boy this is hard.... I am not going to finish this pattern.....although I could do this and although some of my later pictures (will post later) are wonderful...I spend 2 hours on 90 stitches...basically two repeats and I have to stop. It is too stressful...

I am going to give you all the info on this pattern that I can...the alterations to the edging and logical places to stop, but I won't be going to the end with those of you who choose to join in.

This is really difficult for me to do this...but I find the pattern impossible to "get correct"...I have to constantly stop and check my YOs....ssk, k2tog .... and increases...it is a real "bear"...

I am anxious to show additional pictures and I have some more ideas for the edging....

A little later on this week, perhaps Monday or Tuesday, I want to give more information on Niebling...German knitting...more patterns to try and as promised some quick Christmas gift ideas.

Please forgive me my dear Lace lovers....but I cannot in good honest faith recommend or finish this one.

Take care and I look forward to continuing with this lovely design even though I cannot finish it at this time.

Dragonflylace


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> If you look on my Ravelry projects page you will see Firebird by Rosemary Hill, and Fiori Autunnali also starts that way.


Just spent more time than I should have looking at your project page on Ravelry. Such a collection of beautiful work. Saw your Firebird but not the Fiori Autumnali. Even saw some patterns that I might like to make myself. Love the notes on your re-entry into the obsessive world of knitting. How could it be otherwise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good afternoon...back from church and spending time just resting a little. Just a lazy Sunday!!!
> 
> I promised some pictures...here are a few. These were taken after row 63.
> 
> ...


 I must say that when I first looked at this pattern it said a big NO to me. Being an obsessive once I get involved, this pattern just screamed at me 'do not do this or you will get nothing else done and be frustrated every stitch along the way.'

So a Very Big Thank You for your work on this and your honesty. Some things are just not worth the aggravation as we have so much more to do and life is shorter than we want.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--call the printer mftr tomorrow for support. They have been helpful to me many times.

Jane/Sue-- your shawls are looking terrific. Envy your being able to work in Black, Sue. You must have special night vision eyes to do this. Jane, love that berry color. Can see the beads somewhat. I am sure they show better IRL.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Sue and Jane. You both do really nice work.

I hope to get back to Vanessa soon. I am almost done with LE, even with the major work done on the bad spot. I have laddered down so many times it might have been faster to just tink back the six or seven rows. I have decided to go with the man on a galloping horse thing and just block the heck out of the spot.

Thanks for the honesty DFL. I still want to try this one but it is daunting. Sorry it has caused you grief, but I agree that if it is making you unhappy best to put it down. We knit for enjoyment


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> At the risk of appearing really stupid...
> Once I replaced the black cartridge & had all kinds of trouble with streaking & smudges. Eventually, I took the cartridge out to see if I could clean the heads & I discovered that I had forgotten to remove the tape.


LOL, Although this sounds like something I just might have done also, I didn't this time. I have taken the cartridge out a few times now and fooled around with trying to clean things and the tape is definately off.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for your honesty, DFL, and the time you spent on this. I thank, for the time being, I am going to concentrate on all the **** I have going and I don't know that I have the time needed at this time, to plunge into something which obviously requires so much time and concentration.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good afternoon...back from church and spending time just resting a little. Just a lazy Sunday!!!
> 
> I promised some pictures...here are a few. These were taken after row 63.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


It's really lovely, Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I was hesitant using the black, but bunnymuffs description sounded like it would suit this yarn. Being fingering rather than laceweight makes a big difference, and also this design does not have a lot of complicated stitches, and the pattern flows well and is relatively easy to remember.

Any has been begging me to knit her a black cardigan for a couple of years, and I have kept refusing as I don't want to knit black yarn. It is good that she is not living here any longer so she doesn't see me knitting this!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Jane/Sue-- your shawls are looking terrific. Envy your being able to work in Black, Sue. You must have special night vision eyes to do this.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you for your honesty, DFL, and the time you spent on this. I thank, for the time being, I am going to concentrate on all the **** I have going and I don't know that I have the time needed at this time, to plunge into something which obviously requires so much time and concentration.
> 
> Sue


I, too, thank you, DFL, for your time spent and your honesty. I also am going to just focus on my many WIPs and not take on this project at this time.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--call the printer mftr tomorrow for support. They have been helpful to me many times.


Good idea, I will give that a try Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Vanessa and Voodoo are looking good, Sue and Jane! Those beads are there. I saw them!

grr! Printers! Who needs 'em?! Mine is not printing the best either. :thumbupdown:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good afternoon...back from church and spending time just resting a little. Just a lazy Sunday!!!
> 
> I promised some pictures...here are a few. These were taken after row 63.
> 
> ...


DFL, what you have done so far is stunning! The pattern is incredibly intricate and just looking at the chart makes me nervous! I would love to try something like this - guess it is a goal of mine. Thank you for all the time you have spent on this in preparation and I will enjoy the reading, I may even be brave and give it a go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane/Sue-- your shawls are looking terrific....Jane, love that berry color. Can see the beads somewhat. I am sure they show better IRL.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Vanessa and Voodoo are looking good, Sue and Jane! Those beads are there. I saw them!...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your honesty with Fuchsia Flowers, DFL. 

The more that I studied that pattern, the more I realized the yarn that I had just spun for it was not going to work. It is just too bulky. 

What you have done is wonderful! I have saved your observations and suggestions.

Sue has mentioned doing a doily size version of it. Would that be an option? 

I haven't given up yet, but I certainly have plenty to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is your Ravelry name, Linda- so I can add you as a friend? Please!


Linda09 same as here, Julie.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

L


TLL said:


> Thank you so much for your honesty with Fuchsia Flowers, DFL.
> 
> The more that I studied that pattern, the more I realized the yarn that I had just spun for it was not going to work. It is just too bulky.
> 
> ...


Yes and that is what mine will be....a doily.

And thanks to all who understand...but we are still going to have a great week...I have some great stuff to present along with the edging options for Fuchsia.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

L


TLL said:


> Thank you so much for your honesty with Fuchsia Flowers, DFL.
> 
> The more that I studied that pattern, the more I realized the yarn that I had just spun for it was not going to work. It is just too bulky.
> 
> ...


Yes and that is what mine will be....a doily.

And thanks to all who understand...but we are still going to have a great week...I have some great stuff to present along with the edging options for Fuchsia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Linda - now I understand what you meant.
> Did you knit the Fiori Autunnali? I couldn't find it in your projects.


It is called Happy Birthday on my project page because the pattern was a birthday present from my daughter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.
> 
> Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty with those beads, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes and that is what mine will be....a doily......


So, if we have the right yarn, would you suggest to work on it to row 63?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


Looking great, Jane. I've finished clue 3 too. So far ti has been a quick straightforward knit, especially after LE.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good afternoon...back from church and spending time just resting a little. Just a lazy Sunday!!!
> 
> I promised some pictures...here are a few. These were taken after row 63.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful, Dfl. i think I will still give it a go but just take it slow and steady. A challenge will be good for me - maybe.  
Nothing to forgive; I will appreciate any additional info you give us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just spent more time than I should have looking at your project page on Ravelry. Such a collection of beautiful work. Saw your Firebird but not the Fiori Autumnali. Even saw some patterns that I might like to make myself. Love the notes on your re-entry into the obsessive world of knitting. How could it be otherwise.


Thank you for looking, Tanya. As you can see I like variety. Fiori Autunnali is called Happy Birthday because the pattern was a present. I posted it on LP so you have probably already seen it but I couldn't get very good photos, I'm afraid.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I was hesitant using the black, but bunnymuffs description sounded like it would suit this yarn. Being fingering rather than laceweight makes a big difference, and also this design does not have a lot of complicated stitches, and the pattern flows well and is relatively easy to remember.
> 
> Any has been begging me to knit her a black cardigan for a couple of years, and I have kept refusing as I don't want to knit black yarn. It is good that she is not living here any longer so she doesn't see me knitting this!
> 
> Sue


It is true that heavier wt yarn is easier. A few yrs ago I crocheted a worsted wt sweater for my son--men's X-large. But my eyes were not as over worked as they are now and hdd crochet stitches are so much easier to see. Working even a multi-yarn such as the Paton's Lace with its black/almost black sections has become a nightmare for me. I love Black but now resist using it, thinking only of accents like ribbing or decorative bands, and mainly heavier wt yarns.

I think your shawl will be majestic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for looking, Tanya. As you can see I like variety. Fiori Autunnali is called Happy Birthday because the pattern was a present. I posted it on LP so you have probably already seen it but I couldn't get very good photos, I'm afraid.


Ah, yes, I did see a project call Happy Birthday. And variety is the spice of life as the cliche goes. If I wasn't trying to sell, I would be experimenting with all kinds of designs just as you do. Helix knitting is something I would love to try. And free style knitting and crochet really feeds my fantasies.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I am so sorry you put so much into this for it to be one of those that are just too much.. I was beginning to wonder the same.. but I do have an idea! What if we stablized just the flower itself and did a YO/K2tog around it and then we could do what we wanted with it  at least we would have it and would of learned that particular motif  Oh maybe you have some beautiful flower motifs we can learn instead.. I have been wanting to do some lace square art for a few weeks now.. I saw where they made a frame with twigs and I think a mobile like that would be very nice!!

I read further  I look forward to the rest of what you have in store for us 


Toni that is too bad about the yarn.. I am positive that what ever you make with it that it will be very special 

Sue and Jane your shawls are very nice.. I still don't see the beads Jane but I am sure when it is done and you take its picture that it will be stunning..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL I am so sorry you put so much into this for it to be one of those that are just too much.. I was beginning to wonder the same.. but I do have an idea! What if we stablized just the flower itself and did a YO/K2tog around it and then we could do what we wanted with it  at least we would have it and would of learned that particular motif  Oh maybe you have some beautiful flower motifs we can learn instead.. I have been wanting to do some lace square art for a few weeks now.. I saw where they made a frame with twigs and I think a mobile like that would be very nice!!
> 
> I read further  I look forward to the rest of what you have in store for us
> 
> ...


I've been thinking the same thing...let me see what I can come up with...the pattern is pretty busy, but maybe I can reduce it down...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start on your Vanessa, Sue. 

Jane, your Voodoo is looking good!! 

Dfl, what you have done looks marvelous. Please don't feel bad about stopping and not wanting to continue. Knitting is for relaxation, not stress generating. Just to see what you have done and the beauty of the pattern, is mind expanding and makes us want to stretch our knitting wings and go for something we never thought we could do, even if it is not this pattern. I like Ronie's idea of square motifs.  Please, be happy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...thanks to all who understand...


Thank you for being so forthright about this, DFL, I know it must have been a hard decision to make. I really appreciate the notes. I am now re-thinking the fact that I wanted to do the full circle. I am not ruling it out - I just know that it wouldn't be a good option at this point in the year: heading off to Ottawa next week, planning my snowflake party, making Christmas gifts & preparing the house for Christmas. It now sounds like a project better suited for the New Year.


> we are still going to have a great week...I have some great stuff to present along with the edging options for Fuchsia.


I agree - we'll still have a good week. I am looking forward to the info that you are planing to share. None of us will have idle hands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is called Happy Birthday ...


Yes - I remember now.
Superb!
So do you work the central motif then work each side separately?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looking great, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


> I've finished clue 3 too. So far ti has been a quick straightforward knit, especially after LE.


I concur.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Sue and Jane your shawls are very nice.. I still don't see the beads Jane but I am sure when it is done and you take its picture that it will be stunning..


Thank you, Ronie 
An outdoor sunshiny pic at the right angle (& a better camera) will reveal those beads. I purposefully went with dark ones for the dramatic effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Voodoo is looking good!! ...


Thank you, Bev 
Lovely pics.
Can I borrow your camera?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Anytime, Jane.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda!! You knit a Swirl!!! I have the book and the yarn. It's the WIP I want to get started next year. This year I need to finish my Shipwreck, but other WIP's keep getting in my way. Did you find it difficult??


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Great start on your Vanessa, Sue.
> 
> Jane, your Voodoo is looking good!!
> 
> Dfl, what you have done looks marvelous. Please don't feel bad about stopping and not wanting to continue. Knitting is for relaxation, not stress generating. Just to see what you have done and the beauty of the pattern, is mind expanding and makes us want to stretch our knitting wings and go for something we never thought we could do, even if it is not this pattern. I like Ronie's idea of square motifs.  Please, be happy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea about just doing the flower motif.

Sue


Ronie said:


> DFL I am so sorry you put so much into this for it to be one of those that are just too much.. I was beginning to wonder the same.. but I do have an idea! What if we stablized just the flower itself and did a YO/K2tog around it and then we could do what we wanted with it  at least we would have it and would of learned that particular motif  Oh maybe you have some beautiful flower motifs we can learn instead.. I have been wanting to do some lace square art for a few weeks now.. I saw where they made a frame with twigs and I think a mobile like that would be very nice!!
> 
> I read further  I look forward to the rest of what you have in store for us
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That sounds like a good idea about just doing the flower motif.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf...


Looks great, Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The last clue question poll is out for Elizabeth's DKAL.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/topics/3292494#10


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Bev!!!

What is a "Swirl"?

Your October addition looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cast on another pair of socks tonight, as I needed some mindless knitting whilst watching a video. I bought the yarn in Germany whilst visiting my daughter just after my GD Alexandra was born in August,2010, and whilst there made a pair of socks to give an English friend. I really liked them and wanted some more yarn to make another pair for a friend here. My DH went to visit two months later in October, so I gave him instructions as to which store to go to in Wiesbaden, and where exactly to find the yarn, assuming they would still have the same colour, which they did. I knit that pair and still had yarn left over. Finishing that pair this past week has got me motivated to knit some more. At least I have something that is quick and easy to work on at appointments or in the car. I am just doing it as a basic stocking stitch sock, from my trusty old pattern. I am using dpn's although I did learn Magic Loop a couple of years ago, but think I need to refresh my memory as to how to do that.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful photos, Bev!!!
> 
> What is a "Swirl"?
> 
> Your October addition looks great, Sue!


Thanks all. Sue, your Beaded scarf is looking good. Like your new socks. 

Toni, it's a sweater that Sandra McIver designed. Here's a link.

http://www.knitswirl.com/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Cast on another pair of socks tonight, as I needed some mindless knitting whilst watching a video. I bought the yarn in Germany whilst visiting my daughter just after my GD Alexandra was born in August,2010, and whilst there made a pair of socks to give an English friend. I really liked them and wanted some more yarn to make another pair for a friend here. My DH went to visit two months later in October, so I gave him instructions as to which store to go to in Wiesbaden, and where exactly to find the yarn, assuming they would still have the same colour, which they did. I knit that pair and still had yarn left over. Finishing that pair this past week has got me motivated to knit some more. At least I have something that is quick and easy to work on at appointments or in the car. I am just doing it as a basic stocking stitch sock, from my trusty old pattern. I am using dpn's although I did learn Magic Loop a couple of years ago, but think I need to refresh my memory as to how to do that.
> 
> Sue


That is a nice start on your sock, Sue. What a great story to go with it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cast on another pair of socks tonight, as I needed some mindless knitting whilst watching a video. I bought the yarn in Germany whilst visiting my daughter just after my GD Alexandra was born in August,2010, and whilst there made a pair of socks to give an English friend. I really liked them and wanted some more yarn to make another pair for a friend here. My DH went to visit two months later in October, so I gave him instructions as to which store to go to in Wiesbaden, and where exactly to find the yarn, assuming they would still have the same colour, which they did. I knit that pair and still had yarn left over. Finishing that pair this past week has got me motivated to knit some more. At least I have something that is quick and easy to work on at appointments or in the car. I am just doing it as a basic stocking stitch sock, from my trusty old pattern. I am using dpn's although I did learn Magic Loop a couple of years ago, but think I need to refresh my memory as to how to do that.
> 
> Sue


I like the socks so far, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. Sue, your Beaded scarf is looking good. Like your new socks.
> 
> Toni, it's a sweater that Sandra McIver designed. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.knitswirl.com/


Thank you, Bev. It is a very versatile pattern. So, if you can wear it upside down, it is similar in concept as the Magic Vest?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Bev! And I see you already answered about the swirl, thanks - I had the same question.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love your latest addition to the scarf.. it is looking great!! I love that sock yarn!! and I love using the DPN's.. I do prefer to do two at a time and for that I use 2 circulars.. sometimes I just like to pull out my DPN's and play with them.. I made a case for my camera so the screen didn't get scratched.. it took no time and was fun to make 

Bev thanks for the great photo's  and a great looking jacket!! I'd like to try the swirl some time too.. so many projects .. I guess we will never run out of things to do


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..... so many projects .. I guess we will never run out of things to do


Isn't that just so true?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I am thinking of casting on the second one and working at it too. I am not sure whether I will be able to get the striping to match. I'll have to see if I have enough yarn to do that, or whether it would waste too much yarn.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I love your latest addition to the scarf.. it is looking great!! I love that sock yarn!! and I love using the DPN's.. I do prefer to do two at a time and for that I use 2 circulars.. sometimes I just like to pull out my DPN's and play with them.. I made a case for my camera so the screen didn't get scratched.. it took no time and was fun to make
> 
> Bev thanks for the great photo's  and a great looking jacket!! I'd like to try the swirl some time too.. so many projects .. I guess we will never run out of things to do


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Glad to get it done, so I can get back to Cuerva Seca. I'll get caught up one day, maybe!

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Cast on another pair of socks tonight...


Good start, Sue.
I finally cast on the MHHH mitts tonight but it looks like it might be too big on the round.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> BTW--Craftsy is having some very good yarn sales. I found my extra skein of yarn for the hat that couldn't get finished for the last 100 st at a good discount. Also quite a few other very nice yarns--alpacas, pima cottons, etc. Didn't check for fingering or lace wt yarns but worth looking.
> 
> Tricia, some excellent yarns at $2.77/skein for your charity knitting.


Sounds good but finances are tight. I don't dare even look. Fortunately I have some yarn donated I am using for my charity projects. Some of LP members have sent me yarn they weren't using and church members donate yarn. I hope someday to be able to order some lace, sock and dk weight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I do so appreciate your frank review of FF. I was going to try this and had picked out some yarn. I am going to reconsider, I think. I really don't want to torture myself. I do appreciate all the effort you had made on our behalf. You probably have earned your place in heaven in the process. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love your photos, Bev. The sunrise is lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


That is great and a gorgeous colour.
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that will be a very pretty pair of socks. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL ..i had decided to back out of this one and feel so pleased I did after seeing your post but hope to join in some smaller projects. .
Bev..beautiful pics 
Sue ...great yarn and scarf etc 
Linda and Jane .....more fantastic results of your labours .
Hoping for a few minutes knitting time while Hector sleeps .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Linda09 same as here, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> At the risk of appearing really stupid...
> Once I replaced the black cartridge & had all kinds of trouble with streaking & smudges. Eventually, I took the cartridge out to see if I could clean the heads & I discovered that I had forgotten to remove the tape.


Only once! Bad enough!!!

I have enough challenge with TLL's project, one MMario start, and now the tatted doilies. I can cheerfully blame Jane (jscaplen) for the tatting. I'm finding out that I'm tatting as fast as I do the crochet...which I didn't do before my surgeries in September/October 2014. It has been a complete year (plus a few days) and I'm enjoying hand-crafts MORE.

I have a few tatted edgings saved...and am looking up more Be-stitched patterns. I may have to purchase some of his/her pattern books because I'm not having trouble with the chart/written patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Bev. It is a very versatile pattern. So, if you can wear it upside down, it is similar in concept as the Magic Vest?


Yes, as far as the wearing upside down part goes.



Karen said:


> I'm finding out that I'm tatting as fast as I do the crochet...which I didn't do before my surgeries in September/October 2014. It has been a complete year (plus a few days) and I'm enjoying hand-crafts MORE.


So glad to hear this, Karen. Also, it's awesome that you are so fast in your tatting. 

Thanks again for all the comments on my pictures.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone:

Thought I would begin today with this link to an old KP site where we discussed a possible KAL....wow we are still thinking about the same things.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174700-1.html

Looking forward, with Fuchsia...I am trying to prepare some special notes on the first 70 or so rows. There are some rows that are a little trickier than others, if yo can believe that. Also, remember me telling you about the YOs at the beginning AND end of a section...well to do that here is what I did:

I did a double YO and put a temporary marker on each side of it...the marker was supposed to go in the middle...on the purl back row (or knit row if in the round)...I moved the temporary marker and made sure that the original marker was between the two YOs....does that make sense???

Okay, more to come.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks very interesting.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

annweb said:


> DFL ..i had decided to back out of this one and feel so pleased I did after seeing your post but hope to join in some smaller projects. .
> Bev..beautiful pics
> Sue ...great yarn and scarf etc
> Linda and Jane .....more fantastic results of your labours .
> Hoping for a few minutes knitting time while Hector sleeps .


I don't blame you Ann, but I still feel so bad about this...I love Nibbling's designs and have done some before, but this was just too much for me...maybe I have been having too many problems with pain in my hand...but honestly, I feel that the pattern has too many of those "this-is-an-accident-just-waiting-to-happen" moments.....just for an example...when I was trying to fix a problem on one row....I had a section with double YOs and criss-cross stitches get loose on me and I wasn't able to recover the mistake...ughhhhhh...


----------



## goldsad (Aug 5, 2011)

The link leads me to something other than the pattern. Is it correct?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


Oh, my! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Only once! Bad enough!!!
> 
> I have enough challenge with TLL's project, one MMario start, and now the tatted doilies. I can cheerfully blame Jane (jscaplen) for the tatting. I'm finding out that I'm tatting as fast as I do the crochet...which I didn't do before my surgeries in September/October 2014. It has been a complete year (plus a few days) and I'm enjoying hand-crafts MORE.
> 
> I have a few tatted edgings saved...and am looking up more Be-stitched patterns. I may have to purchase some of his/her pattern books because I'm not having trouble with the chart/written patterns.


That is wonderful that you are having such great success with your tatting, Karen!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

goldsad said:


> The link leads me to something other than the pattern. Is it correct?


If you are referring to the link to the pattern, it links you to last weeks Lace Party, where someone provided the download to the pattern. So, click on the link and scroll down a bit. The down load is on Tamarque's post close to the top. Hope this helps. And welcome!

DFL, that is gorgeous. I would love to make that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification on the Swirl pattern, Bev. I should have clarified, yes, it is like the Magic Vest in the way that it can be worn. 

Yes, Ronie, it is too bad my handspun yarn is too bulky for FF, but I'm sure I will come up with "something" that I can do it. I'm thinking a cowl would be nice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pictures Bev. Love those autumn colors and the Johnny Jump Up looks like a little face. Of course the sunset is really pretty too;

Sue, your new socks are great. You are really zooming along now with sock knitting. Love your October lace tool

That swirl sweater is really nice and looks super warm!

Ronie, you are so right, we will never ever run out of things to do. Just the time to do them all  

Karen, so glad you are having fun and success doing that tatting. 

DFL, that flower motif you showed is lovely. Would love to try that, or something like it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


That is perfect!! it is exactly what i was thinking  and it would work great it lace weight yarn..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


 :thumbup: From me too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I am thinking of casting on the second one and working at it too. I am not sure whether I will be able to get the striping to match. I'll have to see if I have enough yarn to do that, or whether it would waste too much yarn.
> 
> Sue


There are so many socks these days that are not matched perfectly but the yarn is the same.. I think I would just let it go with the flow.. you certainly can't go back to the same shop and get more of this yarn! or can you?? your one of our world travelers  I found that I never could get the pattern to match up on the one pair I tried that with.. come to find out the second skein was wound backwards.. of course I didn't realize that at the time  it is all fine.. what people see looks the same to them...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


And from me, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


Oh Thanksgiving for you... enjoy... and have a very Happy Thanksgiving... what do you fix for your meal?? we do the typical American meal with the Turkey and all the fixings 

Karen your doing so well with your tatting and crochet.. it must feel like a whole new world for you after your operation 

DFL thanks for the links.. it brought back some nice memories of our old LP  I did the Egeblad and part of the Mommes Lysedug I'd like to do the full one.. one of these days!! LOL I would imagine if done in a fingering or DK it would be shawl size!! or maybe not.. a bit to busy for DK weight.. but beautiful..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> There are so many socks these days that are not matched perfectly but the yarn is the same.. I think I would just let it go with the flow.. ....it is all fine.. what people see looks the same to them...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


Is this from Fuschia Flowers? This is really gorgeous, and so much more doable for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


ditto.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have found some links you might like about Niebling:

http://www.laylock.org/blog/tag/herbert-niebling/

This is the Piecework magazine that featured his work:

http://connection.ebscohost.com/c/biographies/50077760/grand-master-lace-knitting

May/June 2010....since it is copyright protected, I cannot scan it, but perhaps you can find it in your library, or maybe you have it.

Contact me by pm if you want more information about this issue.

Concerning the little flower picture...I am going to try to do just the Fuchsia Flower itself in a little sampler like this...wow, did I just volunteer for that...but you know, I was thinking of that as a swatch sample...so I already have the pattern started...let me see what I can do.

Have lots of work today...Monday is chore day...washing, mopping...and to top it off...wait for it...a dentist appointment...wow can hardly wait for that.

But I will talk to you all soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The flower motif looks lovely and do able :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, my--much to think on. 

DFL--that center motif as a project in itself sound so much more doable for people--and for you.  Sometimes admiring someone's work from afar is the best thing. However, studying the project in itself can be a learning that becomes satisfying in itself.

Will have to read the info on Niebling later during a moment when I can relax to take it in. Thanks for sending it.

Sue--It is good to have a go-to basic pattern for things like socks. They work and become relaxing as well as useful. Don't know about your yarn, but the socks made with patterned yarn have always allowed me to choose the starting point in the skein and then use whatever excess there is to fill in at the end where it tends to match. Of course since you may not be able to get another ball of this yarn, it would be the luck to not let you do this. Like this color way that you are using.

Have to say that after our little talk about working with Black yarn, here I am having just done a hat cuff in black. In DK wt it wasn't too bad for me and was only 2.5".

Your October lace sample looks very good

Jane--Happy Thanksgiving. Is this a big day for you? Family meal, etc?


Here are the last 3 items for the craft table. Green hat not finished--waiting for yarn to arrive. Yarn was LB's Amazing yarn which doesn't show the cable detail well in these photos.
The mitts are an inexpensive, but very soft acrylic that was in the stash. The yarn is called Mellowspun from Mary Maxim.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice hat and mits Tanya.. are they for your sale table? I like the green and black.. very pretty.. 

Very interesting about Niebling it makes me wonder about the story behind the designer.. I guess we will never know what gave him the passion to design such works of art.. but am glad he found the leaflets and went on to make his own designs..  even if they are nearly impossible to duplicate


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Nice hat and mits Tanya.. are they for your sale table? I like the green and black.. very pretty..
> 
> Very interesting about Niebling it makes me wonder about the story behind the designer.. I guess we will never know what gave him the passion to design such works of art.. but am glad he found the leaflets and went on to make his own designs..  even if they are nearly impossible to duplicate


Thanx Ronie. These are for the craft table. The green hat is the one I ran out of yarn to finish the top 3 or 4 rows. Have a skiing of it on order from Craftsy. Hope they deliver soon.
The mitts are a 'swing' knit pattern that was more time consuming to do than I expected and they came out much bigger, too. Hopefully someone with longer, larger arms will love them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great start on your Vanessa, Sue.
> 
> Jane, your Voodoo is looking good!!
> 
> Dfl, what you have done looks marvelous. Please don't feel bad about stopping and not wanting to continue. Knitting is for relaxation, not stress generating. Just to see what you have done and the beauty of the pattern, is mind expanding and makes us want to stretch our knitting wings and go for something we never thought we could do, even if it is not this pattern. I like Ronie's idea of square motifs.  Please, be happy.


Beautiful photos, Bev, especially the sunrise.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I remember now.
> Superb!
> So do you work the central motif then work each side separately?


You do the central motif, then bind off a number of stitches to the central edge. The rest of the stitches are divided in two and knitted separately out from the central motif. I usually divede my yarn in half so that I can knit the wings at the same time so that I know exactly where I am with the yarn required so it is easy to add or subtract repeats.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda!! You knit a Swirl!!! I have the book and the yarn. It's the WIP I want to get started next year. This year I need to finish my Shipwreck, but other WIP's keep getting in my way. Did you find it difficult??


It is actually very straight forward, Bev. The tricky bit was the join after the cast on, making sure not to twist, but she does recommend working a few rows first. The sleeves, as written, are far too long so I had to adjust them quite dramatically, especially on the black one I did for my daughter. There is a website that shows you how to do the calculations. Apart from that the knitting is easy but I found working out how to sew the seams tricky and made sure to pin it first to make sure I was doing it correctly. I love mine and wear it often - so warm and cosy in spring and autumn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Would love to join


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a nice start on your sock, Sue. What a great story to go with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


And from me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


We would love to have you!! we just learn what is of interest to us.. no rules.. just good ole knitting fun .. DFL is taking us on a journey this week into some very interesting doily and round knitting... we were going to do a shawl that prove to be far to difficult in a small amount of time.. and with the holiday's coming it wasn't going to work out.. but she is getting some motifs for us and some other fun things... I look forward to your thoughts and we love to share what ever we are doing at the time.. several of the ladies do the same projects at the same time.. your welcome to join them or just join in the fun of their pictures and progress


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Ronie. These are for the craft table. The green hat is the one I ran out of yarn to finish the top 3 or 4 rows. Have a skiing of it on order from Craftsy. Hope they deliver soon.
> The mitts are a 'swing' knit pattern that was more time consuming to do than I expected and they came out much bigger, too. Hopefully someone with longer, larger arms will love them.


LOL I looked and looked and thought to myself.. well it looks done to me!!! then I saw the other hat.. LOL it will be great when finished.. lucky you to find the yarn you need...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, my--much to think on.
> 
> DFL--that center motif as a project in itself sound so much more doable for people--and for you. Sometimes admiring someone's work from afar is the best thing. However, studying the project in itself can be a learning that becomes satisfying in itself.
> 
> ...


They all look good, Tanya. Love the colour choices . I especially like those mitts - very unusual.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They all look good, Tanya. Love the colour choices . I especially like those mitts - very unusual.


Thankx LInda. The colors are great. Amazing yarn does a great job creating colorways which makes adding fabulous color to our work so easy. There are about 6 or 7 colorways and it is a mohair/wool/acrylic mix so lots of halo and luxury feel to it. The Mitt colors are Black Liberation colors and they are vibrant and will be liked by many people who relate to Black identity. Of course other people will love them too as they work so well together. The green is not as yellow IRL but could not edit the color to show the greener hue.

What I should add is that the mitts are a free style type of knitting called Swing knitting. Who knew it actually had a name when I began to play with it last year. There are so many patterns now based on this knitting style. Toni shared a shawl pattern last week based on this style. The designer of the mitts (sorry, not my pattern) has several swing style patterns. Her name is SybilR.

Here is the link to SybilR's projects. You will like a lot of them as they are very unique and several are of this Swing Knitting style.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/sybil-r


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Begarcia44--Just by being here, you are a 'member' of the group. We are an open group on KP but have gotten to know each other more personally that elsewhere on this site. Starting off as a tutorial on lace knitting by DFL, many of those early people stayed together here sharing, not only our lace knitting, but everything else we knit, crochet, tat. We chat about our personal lives as we wish and share resources on many things. The only 'rule' we have seems to be respect for each other. We sometimes do a shared project and sometimes not. You are free to join in those projects, or do your own and share them with us.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


You have by posting! Welcome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They all look good, Tanya. Love the colour choices . I especially like those mitts - very unusual.


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have by posting! Welcome!


And welcome from me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until October 13, 3 pm, GMT; Code - scala2015 
Scala by Woolly Wormhead
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scala-5

Free during October
Skoutari Beach Shawlette by MARIA ZILAKOU
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skoutari-beach-shawlette

Free until October 31
This is a lace weight version
Skoutari Revisited by MARIA ZILAKOU
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skoutari-revisited

Would make a cute scarf for a kid.
Jamie the Foxx by Linnea Ornstein
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jamie-the-foxx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome.
Glad you are here.

Sue


begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


Please jump in, begarcia! We would love to have to you. 

Dragonflylace is working out a project for us. In the meantime, we all have things we are working on, like scarves, shawls, hats, mitts, etc. What do you like to knit/crochet/tat?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> They all look good, Tanya. Love the colour choices . I especially like those mitts - very unusual.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I have a couple of her designs in my library. The colours are quite striking.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thankx LInda. The colors are great. Amazing yarn does a great job creating colorways which makes adding fabulous color to our work so easy. There are about 6 or 7 colorways and it is a mohair/wool/acrylic mix so lots of halo and luxury feel to it. The Mitt colors are Black Liberation colors and they are vibrant and will be liked by many people who relate to Black identity. Of course other people will love them too as they work so well together. The green is not as yellow IRL but could not edit the color to show the greener hue.
> 
> What I should add is that the mitts are a free style type of knitting called Swing knitting. Who knew it actually had a name when I began to play with it last year. There are so many patterns now based on this knitting style. Toni shared a shawl pattern last week based on this style. The designer of the mitts (sorry, not my pattern) has several swing style patterns. Her name is SybilR.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane .....more fantastic results of your labours.


Thank you, Ann 


> Hoping for a few minutes knitting time while Hector sleeps .


I hope you managed at least a few rows.
Would I be in trouble if I asked about your Voodoo progress?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


I'm not Ronie - but that is a lovely way to display the lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


Thank you, Melanie 

ETA: ..and thank you to you others who have wished us a good thanksgiving.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LE blob (get the pun?)

I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh Thanksgiving for you... enjoy... and have a very Happy Thanksgiving... what do you fix for your meal?? we do the typical American meal with the Turkey and all the fixings  ...


For big family meals here in Newfoundland, it is normal to have turkey but also with salt beef & peas pudding as a little extra. (Anyone familiar with Jiggs' Dinner?)
I am not much into cooking the traditional meals & tend just to do whatever gets requested - could be lasagna or Chicken Korma.

Actually, Thanksgiving was never a very big thing here. (Wasn't even a school holiday when I was a student.) Perhaps that was due to the fact that we don't have much in the way of a harvest & the bounty for which one is thankful at this point in the year. Hard to grow things on the Rock.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Happy Thanksgiving. Is this a big day for you? Family meal, etc?


Thanks - I addressed that in a reply to Ronie.


> Here are the last 3 items for the craft table.


They should go quickly! Nice work.
When is the craft fair again?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I usually divede my yarn in half so that I can knit the wings at the same time so that I know exactly where I am with the yarn required so it is easy to add or subtract repeats.


Good idea - will keep it in mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


HI, welcome aboard!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)


Tu veux dire - en français?


> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


Looking forward to seeing it blocked. It looks great already.
Hey Chris - maybe Melanie's will inspire you! We are all waiting!! ;-) 
I should be quiet: Montego is still in blob format.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--It was Sybil-r's pattern that gave me such grief last week. Her whimsy and creativity really tickles my fancy. However. I would not jump into some of her patterns as a quickie project which was my problem. Maybe a bit of hubris on my part. Even this set of mitts, which I enjoyed doing. made me scratch my head more than once. I find her patterns accurate but confusing as she does not write for others. Admittedly, she is a hobbyist and not a professional designer. Would like to know what she does as a profession. Her ability to figure out some these dimensions suggests a mathematics person, or an engineer. We do have some great designers who are/were engineers. She is also a German woman and translations may be an issue. I did post her once and she responded very quickly and kindly but not that clearly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL I looked and looked and thought to myself.. well it looks done to me!!! then I saw the other hat.. LOL it will be great when finished.. lucky you to find the yarn you need...


Don't feel bad. I showed it because enough of it was done that it could be photo'd to give the idea of it and the crown did not have to be shown. I guess it worked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--couple of those patterns are good ones. I like that hat but so strange. Reading the pattern it is 2 opposing cables and 1 Purl st. But the hat has such an open stitch pattern. Must go back and check the yarn wt vs needle size. It makes me think of using a yarn like the old velvet yarn that LB had a few years ago--thick and fuzzy, sort of like chenille. I still have some of that LB yarn in stash. It might work for this type of hat. Thanx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good pun, Melanie. Even as a blob it looks beautiful.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'm not Ronie - but that is a lovely way to display the lace.


I can see it hanging in a window, sort of like a dream catcher. Could be a real eye catcher!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They should go quickly! Nice work.
> When is the craft fair again?


November 7 & 8, 2015--only a scant 4 weeks away. Will knit for another 7-12 days and then need to block, steam, label and buy some props. Was just thinking yesterday and today that I need to find some money for the craft table. This morning a call came in for couple of mold assessment jobs and have spent the money before the work is even done!!! Need to send some more of that energy out and get my rental house sold.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


Nothing like a great purple LE blob!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


Love this poster. Would even hang a larger version of it and I don't usually do that.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


YAAAAY!!!
Great work, Ann!
I am so pleased for you.
Yours looks to have more beads than mine for some reason.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent u a message Jane .Perhaps I have done it wrong with the beads !Need some help now please.I have only laid it flat ,not pulled at all so the beads may look more because they are closer .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Good pun, Melanie. Even as a blob it looks beautiful.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is going to be spectacular blocked!!!

FYI: I have now completed the first chart for LE.  I'm not quite sure why I put it down, other than to finish something that was close to being done. It is a fun project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sent u a message Jane .Perhaps I have done it wrong with the beads !Need some help now please.I have only laid it flat ,not pulled at all so the beads may look more because they are closer .


It is beautiful just the way it is, Ann!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


Oh, fun!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> November 7 & 8, 2015--only a scant 4 weeks away. Will knit for another 7-12 days and then need to block, steam, label and buy some props. Was just thinking yesterday and today that I need to find some money for the craft table. This morning a call came in for couple of mold assessment jobs and have spent the money before the work is even done!!! Need to send some more of that energy out and get my rental house sold.


You will get there, Tanya. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I can see it hanging in a window, sort of like a dream catcher. Could be a real eye catcher!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that looks,beautiful. What a lovely colour.

Sue


annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


Wow! That is an incredible frame!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> For big family meals here in Newfoundland, it is normal to have turkey but also with salt beef & peas pudding as a little extra. (Anyone familiar with Jiggs' Dinner?)
> I am not much into cooking the traditional meals & tend just to do whatever gets requested - could be lasagna or Chicken Korma.
> 
> Actually, Thanksgiving was never a very big thing here. (Wasn't even a school holiday when I was a student.) Perhaps that was due to the fact that we don't have much in the way of a harvest & the bounty for which one is thankful at this point in the year. Hard to grow things on the Rock.


Jane, you always make me laugh. Happy Thanksgiving. Is that today for you? Oh, yes it is - I checked my calendar.

OK, seeing Mel ready to block hers will give me just the competitive edge that I need in order to get mine done . . . . .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


Beads! I see lots of beads!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


That is a beautiful blob you have there Mel.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, you always make me laugh. Happy Thanksgiving. Is that today for you? Oh, yes it is - I checked my calendar.
> 
> OK, seeing Mel ready to block hers will give me just the competitive edge that I need in order to get mine done . . . . .


Charts F & G are easy compared to D & E. Keep going  unless a cat comes for some quality time.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ann, your partial blob is looking good too. 
and Tanya's projects and Sue's socks and anyone else that I might have missed commenting on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You will get there, Tanya. Enjoy the ride.


Thanx for the support. You and everyone else has been very helpful and supportive. Means much to me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..your hats are lovely and so colourful .Thank you Toni Chris Sue and Jane .Lovely frame Sue .
Hope Tango and family are having a good day .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sent u a message Jane .Perhaps I have done it wrong with the beads !Need some help now please.


I have replied to your message & sent a pic.
The beads look to be positioned correctly in your photo. The ones in the transition row are just "inside" those two.
Your beads are a bit larger than mine & also more of a contrast so they show up better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


How nice. That frame is beautiful. Can barely see the lace but know it is there. Bet it is so attractive in that light by the windows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago....


I can just barely pick out the lace inside. I love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, you always make me laugh. . . . .


Glad to make you smile, Chris 
That makes me smile, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...
> Hope Tango and family are having a good day .


Thank you, Ann. I gave Tango a nice treat this morning - found some roast beef in the freezer that I had sliced for sandwiches. Time it was eaten. I assume that he was appropriately thankful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, goodie--a blocking competition beta Melanie and Chris. You go you women and lets see the blobs blocked.

Ann--and goodie, goodie for you. Your red lace is powerful. That color has enough energy to handle the larger beads. I think it works very well.

Funnily, I was just looking at some bright red and thinking of hat or mitts in solid red. It's a great color especially for winter months.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the support. You and everyone else has been very helpful and supportive. Means much to me.


 :thumbup: You are welcome.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully I can get it put back soon.

Sue


tamarque said:


> How nice. That frame is beautiful. Can barely see the lace but know it is there. Bet it is so attractive in that light by the windows.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks better when it is against the pane, but I needed a temporary hanging place.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I can just barely pick out the lace inside. I love it!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


Hi, Dragonflylace here, we always love to have new Lace Lovers...if there is anything I can help you with, let me know. I started with workshops for Basic Lace Knitting and Winter's Mirage and also Spring's Dance. Then we started the Lace Party...just let us know what you need and we will put in some links for you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free until October 13, 3 pm, GMT; Code - scala2015
> Scala by Woolly Wormhead
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scala-5
> 
> ...


I just love Jamie the Foxx....so adorable


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, great knits. I love the colours!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


That LE is looking great. I love the colour!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


 :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I stood up and cheered!!!! Very well done!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love your hats and mitts. Very colorful and eyecatching. 

Thanks, Linda, for your input for the Swirl. I have got to get my gansey done and then get to my Shipwreck. Then the new year will be open and free to start the Swirl.  HA! I know it will not be that easy.

Welcome, Begarcia44. Glad to have you.  This is a fun place to be.

Melanie, looking forward to your LE blocked. Looks great!

Ann! It's beautiful!!! I love it. The beads are great. Way to go.

Sue, love your lace hanger!

Got the math done on my gansey sleeve. Need an evening to sit and get the sleeve started.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks better when it is against the pane, but I needed a temporary hanging place.
> 
> Sue


That was exactly my idea for a hanging place. It will be wonderful


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thankx LInda. The colors are great. Amazing yarn does a great job creating colorways which makes adding fabulous color to our work so easy. There are about 6 or 7 colorways and it is a mohair/wool/acrylic mix so lots of halo and luxury feel to it. The Mitt colors are Black Liberation colors and they are vibrant and will be liked by many people who relate to Black identity. Of course other people will love them too as they work so well together. The green is not as yellow IRL but could not edit the color to show the greener hue.
> 
> What I should add is that the mitts are a free style type of knitting called Swing knitting. Who knew it actually had a name when I began to play with it last year. There are so many patterns now based on this knitting style. Toni shared a shawl pattern last week based on this style. The designer of the mitts (sorry, not my pattern) has several swing style patterns. Her name is SybilR.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link and info, Tanya - have saved it for further study.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


It looks lovely now - going to be stunning blocked. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


Love it. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, great knits. I love the colours!!


Color really excites me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


Looking gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is going to be spectacular blocked!!!
> 
> FYI: I have now completed the first chart for LE.  I'm not quite sure why I put it down, other than to finish something that was close to being done. It is a fun project.


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


That looks fantastic, Sue. The frame is great.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*dragonflylace*--> Your "Nieblen flower" rendition...is that stitched from one side to the other? Crocheted chains put in afterward for blocking??

*eshlemania*--> I captured the orchid you photographed and added it to my future cross stitch pattern folder. MORE!

*begarcia*--> I second what Ronie has written on a previous page. We post what we want here...and try to keep up with the projects if we think we can. Otherwise I just collect as many as I can and get to the "projects" later. 



annweb said:


> Re: Oct 12, 15 14:33:50 WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane.


Now all y'all know why I had to post a bit of bling in my first tatting pattern. NIIIICE! Red, black, or brown beads?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *dragonflylace*--> Your "Nieblen flower" rendition...is that stitched from one side to the other? Crocheted chains put in afterward for blocking??
> 
> *eshlemania*--> I captured the orchid you photographed and added it to my future cross stitch pattern folder. MORE!
> 
> ...


That lovely picture is from a search I made it is my inspiration for making Fuchsia Flowers into a smaller project...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh gosh! I'm so excited!!!!! So wonderful to have you back DFL. I downloaded the pattern, and my eyes glazed over. It sounds soooo complicated. That being said, the beauty of the pattern is amazing and I'll just have to try and knit it. 

I am almost through with Lace Eater (reading about those of you who were making it, I just had to check it out). I figured if anything could get me ready for another DFL design, that would be the one. Didn't help. LOL I'm going to do this.....I'm going to do this....

Hi everyone else!! Missed you all, but have been lurking some to see what has been going on. I'm just sooooo busy with the 2 grandsons now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love your hats and mitts. Very colorful and eyecatching.
> 
> Thanks, Linda, for your input for the Swirl. I have got to get my gansey done and then get to my Shipwreck. Then the new year will be open and free to start the Swirl.  HA! I know it will not be that easy.
> 
> ...


I agree with all that Bev has said here. And Bev, good for you to have gotten that math done. Now it is just icing on the cake  :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Oh gosh! I'm so excited!!!!! So wonderful to have you back DFL. I downloaded the pattern, and my eyes glazed over. It sounds soooo complicated. That being said, the beauty of the pattern is amazing and I'll just have to try and knit it.
> 
> I am almost through with Lace Eater (reading about those of you who were making it, I just had to check it out). I figured if anything could get me ready for another DFL design, that would be the one. Didn't help. LOL I'm going to do this.....I'm going to do this....
> Hi everyone else!! Missed you all, but have been lurking some to see what has been going on. I'm just sooooo busy with the 2 grandsons now.


Jacki, great to see you back. Missed you too. Would love to see your LE. Nice that you are able to be kept busy by those 2 grandsons - bet you're lovin it!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jacki, great to see you back. Missed you too. Would love to see your LE. Nice that you are able to be kept busy by those 2 grandsons - bet you're lovin it!


Thanks Caryn! I am totally in love with those little boys! They are just awesome!

I'm on the last several rows of the edge. I think it is beautiful even if it is only done in "bare." Actually, that makes the cables show up so nicely...and the nupps too! Love them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that turned out beautiful ... I am in awe that you got it done so quickly... 

Ann that is great.. beads and all  your on your way now 

I love that Sue.. it will be great when you find a new home for it.. I could take it off your hands if you have trouble..  

Thanks Jane I have not heard of the pea pudding but do like peas... we do the Turkey thing for Thanksgiving and sea food for Christmas.. beans and rice for the new year .. got at least 3 meals a year figured out... LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Thanks Caryn! I am totally in love with those little boys! They are just awesome!
> 
> I'm on the last several rows of the edge. I think it is beautiful even if it is only done in "bare." Actually, that makes the cables show up so nicely...and the nupps too! Love them.


YAY!! Jacki good to see you again.. I am looking forward to your LE... I need to get back at mine..

We have been down with a flu... not fun  now I need to go and see what has been going on at my place while I was at work... see ya all in the morning


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


It's lovely, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


Really pretty, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice to see you again Jacki. Sometime "bare" is the perfect ticket. There is something vert clear and powerful about a solid white piece. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, so glad you liked it enough to keep it for future use. 

Jacki, welcome back. So good to see you again GSs are wonderful! Looking forward to seeing your LE.

My sleeve is on my DPNs. Yay! Gonna head down that sleeve with the ladder detail that Julie put on Jean's gansey.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is good to hear from you, Jacki! I am glad you are having so much fun with your GS's.  My LE is in bare yarn also. I really like how the cables show. 

Take care, Ronie. I hope you are all healthy again soon. That will be so nice for you to have some hours this winter to give you knitting time and keep you in yarn. 

WhooHoo, Bev! Your sleeves are going to be great!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great going there. Those sleeves will be done in a flash

Ronie--Take care of yourself and feel better

Here is another hat completed in Noro. The colors are unique.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--great going there. Those sleeves will be done in a flash
> 
> Ronie--Take care of yourself and feel better
> 
> Here is another hat completed in Noro. The colors are unique.


Great hat, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!! Jacki good to see you again.. I am looking forward to your LE... I need to get back at mine..
> 
> We have been down with a flu... not fun  now I need to go and see what has been going on at my place while I was at work... see ya all in the morning


Feel better soon, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat, Tanya.


can't upload the full photo. program not opening the pic again. too annoying for words. maybe later it will decide to work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat, Tanya.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...I am almost through with Lace Eater ...


Looking forward to seeing yours, Jacki


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Thanks Jane I have not heard of the pea pudding but do like peas... ...


These are split peas - orange - kind of look like lentils but smaller. We also use them to make pea soup - with salt beef & dumplings.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I love Noro :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat, Tanya.


 :thumbup: I think so too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are split peas - orange - kind of look like lentils but smaller. We also use them to make pea soup - with salt beef & dumplings.


Reminds me of the old rhyme:
Pease pudding hot,
Pease pudding cold,
Pease pudding in the pot, nine days old.

That is as much as I remember. A lot of the ancient nursery rhymes had hidden poltical meanings but I don't know if this one does.

My husband uses split peas to make his favouite pea and ham soup.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--like you, I only recall these first few lines. But here is the rest of it altho not very much.

Pease porridge hot,
Pease porridge cold,
Pease porridge in the pot,
Nine days old.

Some like it hot,
Some like it cold,
Some like it in the pot,
Nine days old.

The dish is British and Jane's version is very close to the traditional preparation as found online. However, the rhyme is listed as American and there is no hidden history to it that I could find.

The peas used are usually called yellow split peas around here. In India they are used a lot in dishes with the peas cooked very soft with several Indian spices. Often they are the base of a vegetarian soup there. You can tell my gustatory inklings.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I love Noro :thumbup:


Do you find the Noro harsh to the touch? I have never used it before because of that but had 1 skein in the stash and thought it time to make use of it. The colors, tho, are so vibrant. I read once that the people who design the colorways make megabucks for their work--high 6 digit income if memory serves. What a great job to have--playing with color and getting paid lucratively for doing it.

Here we go with a pic of the hat and its colors. Seems the camera downloads the pics to computer but sometimes it is not correct and won't upload here. Why? How? Who knows!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I did find it a little harsh but I wore the edge to edge top I knitted for ages. It can't have been too bad as I can't wear wool next to my skin or I itch as though I have fleas!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I did find it a little harsh but I wore the edge to edge top I knitted for ages. It can't have been too bad as I can't wear wool next to my skin or I itch as though I have fleas!!!!


Ouch!

Did it soften up over time?

That is why I used the Silk/Cashmere yarn for the ribbing--very soft against the ears and neck.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely hat, Tanya.  I love also the idea of silk/cashmere for the ribbing. So soft.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--like you, I only recall these first few lines. But here is the rest of it altho not very much.
> 
> Pease porridge hot,
> Pease porridge cold,
> ...


Yes that's it, Tanya.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Though we always sang pease pudding. Thanks for the info.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Do you find the Noro harsh to the touch? I have never used it before because of that but had 1 skein in the stash and thought it time to make use of it. The colors, tho, are so vibrant. I read once that the people who design the colorways make megabucks for their work--high 6 digit income if memory serves. What a great job to have--playing with color and getting paid lucratively for doing it.
> 
> Here we go with a pic of the hat and its colors. Seems the camera downloads the pics to computer but sometimes it is not correct and won't upload here. Why? How? Who knows!


Love the colours and yes I have found Noro a bit harsh.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Did it soften up over time?
> 
> That is why I used the Silk/Cashmere yarn for the ribbing--very soft against the ears and neck.


Not really but with the silk/cashmere it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jacki, nice to see you dropping in. It is nice that you are enjoying your GKs.

Glad to see that you are knitting LE too and will look forward to seeing you posting pics of it. That definitely is a special shawl.

Sue


Jacki said:


> Oh gosh! I'm so excited!!!!! So wonderful to have you back DFL. I downloaded the pattern, and my eyes glazed over. It sounds soooo complicated. That being said, the beauty of the pattern is amazing and I'll just have to try and knit it.
> 
> I am almost through with Lace Eater (reading about those of you who were making it, I just had to check it out). I figured if anything could get me ready for another DFL design, that would be the one. Didn't help. LOL I'm going to do this.....I'm going to do this....
> 
> Hi everyone else!! Missed you all, but have been lurking some to see what has been going on. I'm just sooooo busy with the 2 grandsons now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, hope you and family get over that flu quickly.

Tanya, I love the shape of that hat, as well as the colors. Good idea to put that nice soft wool for the ribbing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you have not been feeling well, Ronie. Hope you will be better soon.

Sue


Ronie said:


> YAY!! Jacki good to see you again.. I am looking forward to your LE... I need to get back at mine..
> 
> We have been down with a flu... not fun  now I need to go and see what has been going on at my place while I was at work... see ya all in the morning


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sorry you have not been feeling well, Ronie. Hope you will be better soon. Sue


Me too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good for you Bev  Looking forward to seeing the finished Gansey.

Ronie - as far as getting LE done quickly (it does consume you, lol), my house needs to be cleaned 

Welcome back Jacki. Looking forward to seeing your LE. I think Ronie and Chris are still working on theirs too.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I would like to second Melanie's wishes that everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes that's it, Tanya.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Though we always sang pease pudding. Thanks for the info.


Wow now when I read yours it sounded right and Linda's sounds right too... either way it looks really good...

Thanks Jane for letting us know what Pea Pudding is... it also looks like it would make a great dip!! I use my refried beans when we go out for Mexican dinner as a dip..  I love it!!!

Great looking hat Tanya!! I have not worked with Noro before but I have worked with Universal's Classic Shades http://universalyarn.com/quality_color.php?quality=133 and it is very soft.. almost too soft for a good blocking.. but very nice for a hat


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know about southern England, but certainly in the northeast where I am from, pease pudding is very popular. I always have some when I am back home. I love it with ham especially.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Wow now when I read yours it sounded right and Linda's sounds right too... either way it looks really good...
> 
> Thanks Jane for letting us know what Pea Pudding is... it also looks like it would make a great dip!! I use my refried beans when we go out for Mexican dinner as a dip..  I love it!!!
> 
> Great looking hat Tanya!! I have not worked with Noro before but I have worked with Universal's Classic Shades http://universalyarn.com/quality_color.php?quality=133 and it is very soft.. almost too soft for a good blocking.. but very nice for a hat


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone... I wish I was feeling better too... it is more of a headache that anything.. there are all the other symptoms but they are not as strong anymore.. I took Nightquil last night.. slept great and really thankful I have hours to fully wake up... I won't do that again.. 

I hope to get the chart I am working on in LE finished some time this week.. it's sad because it would of been done if I didn't have to frog and start this chart again... and Melanie you say chart E is just as bad?? Yikes!!! I'll get through it but not before the 'End of Season' party... its fine.. I have plenty to dress up my outfit with


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know about southern England, but certainly in the northeast where I am from, pease pudding is very popular. I always have some when I am back home. I love it with ham especially.
> 
> Sue


so that must be why the 'Pease pudding' sounded right...  I love pea soup with ham so I am really wanting to try this.. I would guess it would be a family fav....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone... I wish I was feeling better too... it is more of a headache that anything.. there are all the other symptoms but they are not as strong anymore.. I took Nightquil last night.. slept great and really thankful I have hours to fully wake up... I won't do that again..
> 
> I hope to get the chart I am working on in LE finished some time this week.. it's sad because it would of been done if I didn't have to frog and start this chart again... and Melanie you say chart E is just as bad?? Yikes!!! I'll get through it but not before the 'End of Season' party... its fine.. I have plenty to dress up my outfit with


E is easier than D. For me it was the 4-from-4's that hung me up. F and G are a relatively easy.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning all!!!

I am just about ready to test knit the Fuchsia Flower sampler. It will be just one of the flowers and will give you an idea of what the pattern looks like and a smaller project to play with.

I have it written by hand and will probably transfer it to my pattern program this week....if for some reason I run out of time during these two weeks, I will continue to supply info and support for Fuchsia.

In the meantime, I am gathering some really neat ideas for quick projects for gifts and also for learning some new stitches/motifs along the way.

Take care!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the colours and yes I have found Noro a bit harsh.


Ditto from me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Jackie, good to 'see' you!

Tanya, love that hat . . . .
And Pease Pudding, I am getting hungry . . . thanks for looking into that. I may have to pick up some split yellow peas and give that a try.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Reminds me of the old rhyme:...


We used to say that all of the time - could never figure out why you would have food lying around after 9 days - & peas pudding would all be gobbled up long before then anyway.
I wasn't sure if I should spell it peas or pease but when I searched for the recipe it was written peas.


> A lot of the ancient nursery rhymes had hidden poltical meanings but I don't know if this one does.


Me, neither.


> My husband uses split peas to make his favouite pea and ham soup.


Some people here make it with ham but mostly it is with salt beef.

ETA: We used to sing it, too - &, yes, it was pease porridge in the rhyme - I had forgotten.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here we go with a pic of the hat and its colors. ...


Lovely! That will be grabbed up first thing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I love pea soup with ham so I am really wanting to try this.. I would guess it would be a family fav....


We cook it in a pudding bag in the same pot as the rest of the dinner. That way it gets the flavour of the salt beef. It is cooked until very soft & then mashed with butter & ground pepper. Actually, they are generally soaked in water overnight to soften them & speed up cooking.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We cook it in a pudding bag in the same pot as the rest of the dinner. That way it gets the flavour of the salt beef. It is cooked until very soft & then mashed with butter & ground pepper. Actually, they are generally soaked in water overnight to soften them & speed up cooking.


What is a pudding bag? Never heard of that before. . . and how do you cook salt beef?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> What is a pudding bag? Never heard of that before. . . and how do you cook salt beef?


Good question, Chris. What is a pudding bag?

We are looking forward to your ideas, DFL. There is a two week break for WIP's and Derbyshire with Norma after your session.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am so sorry you are still not well. I do hope you improve soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a pudding bag
http://www.britishfoodinamerica.com/images/editorial/Charcuterie-issue/pudding2grey.jpg


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is a pudding bag
> http://www.britishfoodinamerica.com/images/editorial/Charcuterie-issue/pudding2grey.jpg


Thank you, Norma. Is it made of a finely woven cloth?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> What is a pudding bag? Never heard of that before. . .


The bag is made out of a coarse cotton, I think. I seem to remember Mom making them from the material from the flour bags - remember those huge sacks of flour you used to get? Afterwards, they were always washed & bleached & reused. Robin Hood was the brand that we used to get here. I do believe that I recall her making one from a cup towel in later years.


> and how do you cook salt beef?


Well, I would think that the first trick would be for you you find salt beef because I don't think that it is easy to come by elsewhere. The meat is soaked - usually overnight - to remove some of the salt & then it is cooked in a big boiler along with the potatoes, carrots, turnip & cabbage - which is what we call Jiggs' Dinner. The peas pudding is boiled in with all of that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That pudding bag looks like chesse cloth that is often used to drain curds for making cheese or wrapping curds to make Indian Panir cheese. Interesting how many cultures do such similar techniques for food. Sounds like the pudding bag was a heavier wt fabric than cheesecloth--probably because it was handy and also because it could handle the weight of soaked peas.

Jiggs Dinner sounds like a good heartwarming basic stew type meal.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Sounds like the pudding bag was a heavier wt fabric than cheesecloth--probably because it was handy and also because it could handle the weight of soaked peas.


Cheese cloth would have been hard to come by.


> Jiggs Dinner sounds like a good heartwarming basic stew type meal.


Not a stew - the vegetables were taken out & drained in a colander before being served.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl...


Looks great, Sue. The change in colour combined with the sequins give it a very interesting allure.
Did you use a specific pattern or did you just CO what you figured would give the size that you wanted?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It is a Patons Lace cowl pattern. I did not do it as wide as the pattern called for.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. The change in colour combined with the sequins give it a very interesting allure.
> Did you use a specific pattern or did you just CO what you figured would give the size that you wanted?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your cowl, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> could never figure out why you would have food lying around after 9 days - & peas pudding would all be gobbled up long before then anyway.


It could sit around for 9 years at my house. The only way I will eat peas is raw. No amount of butter, cheese, or wine would entice me, lol.

However I think the 9 days reference is to when in centuries past there would be a pot over the stove/fire which would just get more things added to it, never quite being emptied during mealtimes (or cleaned I suppose).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


Only one ball, nice


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

For the double knitting members, Bernat pillow pattern:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/nordic-holiday-pillow.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-13-2015-HolidayHomeDec


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Always liked that Paton's Lace. Your sequined cowl is very holidayish. Nice. 

Btw--how long did you make yours?


Melanie--nice dk pattern.

Jane--thanks for the clarification on the Jiggs Dinner

thanx to those who said they liked the Noro hat. hope you all are right about it selling fast.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thought it funny to come across this since we just spoke of dreamcatchers
Crocheted Star Dreamcatcher by The Chilly Dog
http://www.thechillydog.com/2015/10/crochet-pattern-star-dreamcatcher.html

Heres one for Halloween
Bat Cowl
by Beth Knox
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/217.pdf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Norma. Is it made of a finely woven cloth?


I have used several layers of muslin and I have used them for sweet puddings a long time ago. I am growing old!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. I love the yarn :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We cook it in a pudding bag in the same pot as the rest of the dinner. That way it gets the flavour of the salt beef. It is cooked until very soft & then mashed with butter & ground pepper. Actually, they are generally soaked in water overnight to soften them & speed up cooking.


Mmmm that sounds good to me. Maybe salt beef is like corn beef? Bet it really flavors the peas wonderfully! I had never heard of this before. I used to also say that poem as a kind of chant while we jumped rope, but never thought about the meaning.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


That turned out really nice Sue. I love the texture and the glitter of the sequins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Maybe salt beef is like corn beef?...


Well, also known as corned beef, yes, but not what comes in a can.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know about southern England, but certainly in the northeast where I am from, pease pudding is very popular. I always have some when I am back home. I love it with ham especially.
> 
> Sue


Definitely traditional to put the 2 together.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


Very nice, Sue. Did it knit up ok with those sequins already on the yarn?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It could sit around for 9 years at my house. The only way I will eat peas is raw. No amount of butter, cheese, or wine would entice me, lol.
> 
> However I think the 9 days reference is to when in centuries past there would be a pot over the stove/fire which would just get more things added to it, never quite being emptied during mealtimes (or cleaned I suppose).


I suspect you are right, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have used several layers of muslin and I have used them for sweet puddings a long time ago. I am growing old!!!!!


Norma--you are not getting old, just older. There is a big difference.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> That turned out really nice Sue. I love the texture and the glitter of the sequins.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. yes, it knit up,just fine.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Very nice, Sue. Did it knit up ok with those sequins already on the yarn?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your cowl, Sue.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Norma--you are not getting old, just older. There is a big difference.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> For the double knitting members, Bernat pillow pattern:
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/nordic-holiday-pillow.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-13-2015-HolidayHomeDec


Thank you, Melanie! It was already saved on my computer. I wonder how that happened? :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. The change in colour combined with the sequins give it a very interesting allure.
> Did you use a specific pattern or did you just CO what you figured would give the size that you wanted?


I think so, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thought it funny to come across this since we just spoke of dreamcatchers
> Crocheted Star Dreamcatcher by The Chilly Dog
> http://www.thechillydog.com/2015/10/crochet-pattern-star-dreamcatcher.html
> 
> ...


How cute! I want one and maybe another for my neighbor (in purple) the boy's mother.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, also known as corned beef, yes, but not what comes in a can.


We traditionally do corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for St. Patrick's day. But our corned beef may be a bit different than what you get. It is usually pre-tenderized with papain (usually) and comes with a little bag of spices to add to the water that you are cooking in. Does that sound similar?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> We traditionally do corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for St. Patrick's day. But our corned beef may be a bit different than what you get. It is usually pre-tenderized with papain (usually) and comes with a little bag of spices to add to the water that you are cooking in. Does that sound similar?


And pepper corns stuck into the meat. When I was a kid it puzzled me where the corn was. How the name came about.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...It is usually pre-tenderized with papain (usually) and comes with a little bag of spices to add to the water that you are cooking in. Does that sound similar?


No - we don't add any spices & I am not aware of any papain.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It could sit around for 9 years at my house. The only way I will eat peas is raw. No amount of butter, cheese, or wine would entice me, lol.
> 
> However I think the 9 days reference is to when in centuries past there would be a pot over the stove/fire which would just get more things added to it, never quite being emptied during mealtimes (or cleaned I suppose).


That is what I have heard before too... they just kept adding to the pot... it could be why some didn't live very long too.. plus their metabolism back then was much different than ours today.. the had a higher tolerance for some germs... also lots of country's cure their meat much longer than we do.. and they don't like the way ours tastes either..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


very nice cowl Sue.. the burgundy one will be nice too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the pillow!! it would really put the finishing touches to the house all decorated for the holidays


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is what I have heard before too... they just kept adding to the pot... it could be why some didn't live very long too.. plus their metabolism back then was much different than ours today.. the had a higher tolerance for some germs... also lots of country's cure their meat much longer than we do.. and they don't like the way ours tastes either..


More than likely it was the lead for glazes and attachments for the cookware. Also Arsenic for the facial powder...in the countries that used it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> More than likely it was the lead for glazes and attachments for the cookware. Also Arsenic for the facial powder...in the countries that used it.


Not just that, if you go far enough back, the Romans cooked in leaden pots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...my progress on the Gansey...


That is really moving along Julie.
Looks great - more green this time, I think


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is really moving along Julie.
> Looks great - more green this time, I think


Thanks, Jane! It still is much more to the blue, than it looks to the eye!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--you are not getting old, just older. There is a big difference.


Thank you. It suddenly struck me how many years ago!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie. Those are very beautiful 28,500 stitches :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie. Those are very beautiful 28,500 stitches :thumbup:


Thanks Norma!!!!! One wonders just how many in a large lace shawl?!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


It's looking great, Julie. That's a lot of stitches! Wow!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> We traditionally do corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for St. Patrick's day. But our corned beef may be a bit different than what you get. It is usually pre-tenderized with papain (usually) and comes with a little bag of spices to add to the water that you are cooking in. Does that sound similar?


I remember on rare occasions my mother made corned beef. It was from scratch as they didn't have prepackaged foods then. So it was open the spice drawer and begin adding. I don't recall papain being used, but then my memory is that of a child's so who knows what was used then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what I have heard before too... they just kept adding to the pot... it could be why some didn't live very long too.. plus their metabolism back then was much different than ours today.. the had a higher tolerance for some germs... also lots of country's cure their meat much longer than we do.. and they don't like the way ours tastes either..


Actually Ronie, people did live very long lives back then. It was public health that usually killed them; i.e., bad water, sewage in the street, etc. People knew how to preserve their food very well. Today people who are working on building health have been returning to these old methods of food preservation. Even getting farm fresh, real free range eggs that are unwashed. Eggs naturally have a bacterial coating that prevents them from going bad so people were able to keep eggs in the basket on the counter for days. Further, it was the rise of allopathic medical treatments that killed many people. Once again, there is a lot of baloney mythology that the medical industry has created in order to scare people into submitting to a drug culture for profit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> More than likely it was the lead for glazes and attachments for the cookware. Also Arsenic for the facial powder...in the countries that used it.


Agree that was part of the problem but not sure to what extent. At what point did cast iron begin to be used for cooking? It was not glazed. I recall seeing lithographs front he middle ages with cauldrons that seemed to be cast iron. They also used a lot of copper and brass and silver. Silver is a natural antibiotic and chelator so they often were creating colloidal silver by used this metal for water containers and cosmetic containers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Norma!!!!! One wonders just how many in a large lace shawl?!


Mmmmm I have never counted


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I have a little machine to make colloidal silver and take it for infections. It means that I have kept off antibiotics except twice in the last 12 years.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


Looking good Julie. This one looks like it has lots of cables.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


You must have added wings to your needles! Another beautiful Gansey in the making, Julie!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf

found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I have a little machine to make colloidal silver and take it for infections. It means that I have kept off antibiotics except twice in the last 12 years.


Me, too. I make my own CS with a very simple unit. There has been a lot of negative publicity about using CS but I think that is more due to people not making it correctly or getting very cheap and poorly made product.

I do use other things for infections as well. Homeopathy is always my go-to but CS, Golden Seal Root powder, Ecchinacea come in as close seconds. If I may bore you, I can share one of the many significant experiences I had avoiding allopathic drugs.
When I injured my hand in a serious accident which forced me to go to an emergency room where they gave me by force a shot of ab's, I refused to take any ab's when I went home that nite. They screamed at me and told me threatening stories like you can hardly imagine because of that. Then they feverishly wrote in the case notes that I was using homeopathics and nutrition, sure that I would end up with bone infection and hospitalization. Lots of a.. covering on their part. This doctor was disappointed--no actually angry with me when no infection occurred: he then refused to follow up on stitch removal. But I healed w/o their drugs. There was a lot more to that case, but I will not go into it all. Suffice it to say that I never had phantom finger experience and regained a significant portion of use of my hand.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf
> 
> found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


I have done an unintentional mobius, lol. I was casting on for a skirt, several hundred stitches, and could not get the stitches to line up for the join without a twist. I tried to knit a few rows to give it more 'weight' but still twisted the stitches. I think I finally got it on the third or fourth try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have done an unintentional mobius, lol. I was casting on for a skirt, several hundred stitches, and could not get the stitches to line up for the join without a twist. I tried to knit a few rows to give it more 'weight' but still twisted the stitches. I think I finally got it on the third or fourth try.


How frustrating but again demonstrating your fortitude and patience.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How frustrating but again demonstrating your fortitude and patience.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> And pepper corns stuck into the meat. When I was a kid it puzzled me where the corn was. How the name came about.


So that's where the corn comes from. I always wondered about that too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


Well you sure did all those stitches quickly. It is growing wonderfully and interesting pattern. Is the back the same as the front?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf
> 
> found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


Thanx for sending this DFL. I remember finding Cat Bordhi when I got back into knitting and looking for sock information. This piece that she did on Mobius knitting fascinated me back then and I never forgot it, but have since lost the link for easy finding. Now I have it back in my files. She has really elaborated her tutorial with all these project pics and her coded instructions on doing them all. Admire her great organizing system.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf
> 
> found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


Thanks for this information. It is saved for reference. That cowl is sure pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


Great progress, Julie! It looks lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's looking great, Julie. That's a lot of stitches! Wow!


Thanks, Bev! The yarn is quite fine- thinner I reckon than fingering weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Mmmmm I have never counted


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Julie. This one looks like it has lots of cables.


Thanks, Melanie! It is actually all in the purling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You must have added wings to your needles! Another beautiful Gansey in the making, Julie!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have done an unintentional mobius, lol. I was casting on for a skirt, several hundred stitches, and could not get the stitches to line up for the join without a twist. I tried to knit a few rows to give it more 'weight' but still twisted the stitches. I think I finally got it on the third or fourth try.


That is what happened to me with the first cast on for the red Gansey. Only one way out of that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well you sure did all those stitches quickly. It is growing wonderfully and interesting pattern. Is the back the same as the front?


It is quite amazing isn't how quickly it adds up!
Yes, back and front are the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great progress, Julie! It looks lovely.


Thank you so much Pam!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Actually Ronie, people did live very long lives back then. It was public health that usually killed them; i.e., bad water, sewage in the street, etc. People knew how to preserve their food very well. Today people who are working on building health have been returning to these old methods of food preservation. Even getting farm fresh, real free range eggs that are unwashed. Eggs naturally have a bacterial coating that prevents them from going bad so people were able to keep eggs in the basket on the counter for days. Further, it was the rise of allopathic medical treatments that killed many people. Once again, there is a lot of baloney mythology that the medical industry has created in order to scare people into submitting to a drug culture for profit.


I agree that the quality of food was better but being in 'Elder Care' and all the training I have had I know we are living much longer now.. here is what I pulled up on a google search.. only because the literature that I would have to find would bore most and I don't really have the time to search it out on the computer  http://demog.berkeley.edu/~andrew/1918/figure2.html some of it really could be the things we ate out and off of.. my Mom spent years collecting the full set of 'Fiesta Ware' only to find out that it is for decoration only  boy was she disappointed! it is made with lead base paint and is toxic!! but now they have some new stuff made to look just like the vintage stuff but is safe to use..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf
> 
> found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


that is a treasure for sure!!! I'm not sure about the Mobius cowl but the stitch combinations are wonderful... I should give a few a try... I think Cowl's would make great gifts too..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Julie your really treking along on your Gansey... it is really looking nice.. it seems to me ( I could be wrong of course ) that this one is moving a long much quicker than Karen's did 


I have today off!! YAY! but I have a dr.s appointment.. just routine... I hope to be in and out quickly... I have done NO knitting all week.. and am really itching to get going... I also slept very late today.. I think the neighbors got a puppy and its the only reason I woke up when I did!! I really wanted to poke my head out the window for a peak but didn't get there in time before she brought him/her in  I actually am free of the blessed headache I have had for a week.. hubby said he feels better too  and asked for soup and sandwich for lunch.. he must be feeling better..  In all the years we have been together I can't think of a time we were both sick at the same time! it has not been fun.. we normally have someone to take care of the other..LOL 

Take care all ... I'll check back in off and on all day..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree that the quality of food was better but being in 'Elder Care' and all the training I have had I know we are living much longer now.. here is what I pulled up on a google search.. only because the literature that I would have to find would bore most and I don't really have the time to search it out on the computer  http://demog.berkeley.edu/~andrew/1918/figure2.html some of it really could be the things we ate out and off of.. my Mom spent years collecting the full set of 'Fiesta Ware' only to find out that it is for decoration only  boy was she disappointed! it is made with lead base paint and is toxic!! but now they have some new stuff made to look just like the vintage stuff but is safe to use..


Thanx for the life expectancy chart. It actually proves my point. This chart begins in the US in 1900 as if life did not exist before then. My reference to life span is much larger and longer. By limiting the field of data, mythology gets created. Btw, I grew up with this mythology and know it quite well.
It was by reading other, more independent sources that I came to know to question almost everything that is part of the mainstream mantra we were all taught.

As for Fiesta Ware: I loved it and coveted this family's dish ware. This past year I was given a bunch of bowls (I love bowls), some of them original and some of them a later vintage. I was told the red and the white glazes used radioactive materials and perhaps they should not be used or given away. I cannot bear to part with them but do not use them. Perhaps it is severe or perverse silliness on my part. The new colors don't interest me. The original colors were so vibrant and clear; the newer ones appear dull to me and not interesting. There is information online about the glazes with the lead and the radiation factor and the years of the toxic glazing being used is provided.

But that glazing is not universal on all pottery throughout the ages. Nor are early death rates.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble...


I agree - requires attention but I knit one of Cat's cowls & it was so interesting to do. A real moebius - not just a twisted coil. So neat to see it growing from the middle out. Might not do another but I am glad I tried it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have done an unintentional mobius, lol. I was casting on for a skirt...


Hmm - I don't think that would be an appropriate design element in a skirt. Might be a bit revealing.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> So that's where the corn comes from. ....


It doesn't refer to pepper corns:
_Corned beef is a salt-cured beef product. The term comes from the treatment of the meat with large grained rock salt, also called "corns" of salt._


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are doing better Ronie. And isn't nice to sleep in once in a while?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This came in the Knitting Daily email this morning. We discussed steeking a while ago - someone might even have been considering dong a party on it...
Color Knitting: All About Steeks
http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/colorwork/color-knitting-all-about-steeks/?et_mid=790768&rid=236404487


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--you are not getting old, just older. There is a big difference.


And don't forget - wiser.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


It is looking gorgeous, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=119073&c=712318&h=48915609488c500352ad&_xt=.pdf
> 
> found this today on KP and thought many might be interested. I was most interested in the stitches and bind offs...I am not a fan of Mobius cast ons...just too much trouble..but this was a good item to put in your Reference section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366184-1.html


That is useful, Dfl. Thank you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful idea!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> These are split peas - orange - kind of look like lentils but smaller. We also use them to make pea soup - with salt beef & dumplings.


That's it? Cook them, mash them, and throw in ground pepper? Even I should be able to do that! Awesome! Off to put orange split peas on the grocery list! YUM!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is an interesting life expectancy chart. Thank you for sharing it, Ronie. (I am so glad to hear you and DH are feeling better finally. Enjoy your knitting time!!!  )

I'm wondering where all of my 90 somethings relatives fit on there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... Off to put orange split peas on the grocery list! YUM!


Don't forget the salt beef for flavour!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget the salt beef for flavour!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it is interesting that there has been negative publicity about CS No one has ever heard of it here. I am sorry that you were given grief. I have got away with it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - requires attention but I knit one of Cat's cowls & it was so interesting to do. A real moebius - not just a twisted coil. So neat to see it growing from the middle out. Might not do another but I am glad I tried it.


Not a fan of mobius or cowls, I have to agree that it would be an interesting experience to try her mobius technique.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, it is interesting that there has been negative publicity about CS No one has ever heard of it here. I am sorry that you were given grief. I have got away with it!


I very rarely even see an allopathic medical person, but that injury was very serious and needed some surgical repair. It is the one thing that allopathy has been good at--saving lives in critical emergencies. Once that initial treatment is done, it is best to run away as fast as possible. And that is what I did and never regretted it.

CS is attacked because everything holistic is attacked here. The drug corporations have a great deal of control in the UK, but no where's as much as they do in the US. They own the FDA and USDA and the CDC, the federal agencies mandated to monitor drugs and agriculture. However, what they do is take direction from the chemical and drug corporations (often one and the same) which seek total control over our bodies and food with no limits to their environmental impact.

As for CS there are efforts to ban it. Just read they want to ban Kombucha and remove it from the store shelves. Now that should tell you how insane and vicious they are.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And don't forget - wiser.


Absolutely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, so pretty She has 2 other freebies that I already have in my folder.
Spring Wood Shawl by Denise Bartels
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

Frozen Waves Shawl by Amanda Fix
http://www.willowyarns.ca/product.aspx?sku=W00213

Pretty Stripe Shawl by Elaine Phillips
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1401.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> As for CS there are efforts to ban it. Just read they want to ban Kombucha and remove it from the store shelves. Now that should tell you how insane and vicious they are.


Madness, complete madness!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Spring Wood is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Madness, complete madness!


 :thumbup: Sadly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Spring Wood is very pretty :thumbup:


It sure is! I have the other two in my library also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, Ronie!



Ronie said:


> Wow Julie your really treking along on your Gansey... it is really looking nice.. it seems to me ( I could be wrong of course ) that this one is moving a long much quicker than Karen's did
> 
> I have today off!! YAY! but I have a dr.s appointment.. just routine... I hope to be in and out quickly... I have done NO knitting all week.. and am really itching to get going... I also slept very late today.. I think the neighbors got a puppy and its the only reason I woke up when I did!! I really wanted to poke my head out the window for a peak but didn't get there in time before she brought him/her in  I actually am free of the blessed headache I have had for a week.. hubby said he feels better too  and asked for soup and sandwich for lunch.. he must be feeling better..  In all the years we have been together I can't think of a time we were both sick at the same time! it has not been fun.. we normally have someone to take care of the other..LOL
> 
> Take care all ... I'll check back in off and on all day..


A week is too long to be suffering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is looking gorgeous, Julie.


Thank you so much, Linda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is an interesting life expectancy chart. Thank you for sharing it, Ronie. (I am so glad to hear you and DH are feeling better finally. Enjoy your knitting time!!!  )
> 
> I'm wondering where all of my 90 somethings relatives fit on there.


Remember the adage: Lies, Damned Lies and Statistics!?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Madness, complete madness!


For sociopaths where the power and control and the bottom line are their only values, they think of themselves as quite sane. I find it always comes down to questioning the real values that drive decisions. The 1% sees themselves as exception and don't have to live by the same set of humanistic values that most of us were taught, or at least struggle with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This came in the Knitting Daily email this morning. We discussed steeking a while ago - someone might even have been considering dong a party on it...
> Color Knitting: All About Steeks
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/colorwork/color-knitting-all-about-steeks/?et_mid=790768&rid=236404487


Well, here is another LP challenge fore us to work on. What do others think? I think most of us are timid about doing these. Hmmm? Didn't we raise this question before?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, here is another LP challenge fore us to work on. What do others think? I think most of us are timid about doing these. Hmmm? Didn't we raise this question before?


We did! Elizabeth, the fearless, is going to dust off her sheers and tackle that subject in February.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be interested in hosting an LP on Steeking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We did! Elizabeth, the fearless, is going to dust off her sheers and tackle that subject in February.


Ah good, I should have turned the page, before opening my mouth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, so pretty She has 2 other freebies that I already have in my folder.
> Spring Wood Shawl by Denise Bartels
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> ...


OMG--there is a great video embedded in the Pretty Stripe Shawl pattern for doing a Foundation Chain in crochet. I had been doing it for some time now w/o ever really understanding it. This video is the first tutorial that made it so visually clear. For those who crochet, it is worth the couple of minute to watch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We did! Elizabeth, the fearless, is going to dust off her sheers and tackle that subject in February.


Great. That's what happens when you have a memory that looks like swiss cheese.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is an interesting life expectancy chart. Thank you for sharing it, Ronie. (I am so glad to hear you and DH are feeling better finally. Enjoy your knitting time!!!  )
> 
> I'm wondering where all of my 90 somethings relatives fit on there.


Mine too!!!  I think they take the average over all statistics.. my family on both sides have always lived long healthy lives... I think we can take most of the propaganda with a grain of salt and live our lives the best we can 

Its almost 1pm and I still haven't gotten to my needles.. but I am starving so I need to eat first..  Thanks .. it does feel good to not be sick any longer... my Dr. is very pleased with all my blood work.. YAY... and now I really need to get scooting 

Oh and I had something that told me my browser is out of date!! don't fall for it... I uninstalled it promptly but now I am going to do a security scan on my computer just to make sure nothing came in undetected.. sneaky little .. hmm .hmm's


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It doesn't refer to pepper corns:
> _Corned beef is a salt-cured beef product. The term comes from the treatment of the meat with large grained rock salt, also called "corns" of salt._


Well now, that makes more sense, since I don't remember there being pepper in our corned beef. Amazing the things I am learning here on LP! Thanks .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Mine too!!!  I think they take the average over all statistics.. my family on both sides have always lived long healthy lives... I think we can take most of the propaganda with a grain of salt and live our lives the best we can
> 
> Its almost 1pm and I still haven't gotten to my needles.. but I am starving so I need to eat first..  Thanks .. it does feel good to not be sick any longer... my Dr. is very pleased with all my blood work.. YAY... and now I really need to get scooting
> 
> Oh and I had something that told me my browser is out of date!! don't fall for it... I uninstalled it promptly but now I am going to do a security scan on my computer just to make sure nothing came in undetected.. sneaky little .. hmm .hmm's


Glad you got good blood work reports back and are feeling better. 
You do have to be careful about doing updates, even the legitimate ones sometimes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I very rarely even see an allopathic medical person, but that injury was very serious and needed some surgical repair. It is the one thing that allopathy has been good at--saving lives in critical emergencies. Once that initial treatment is done, it is best to run away as fast as possible. And that is what I did and never regretted it.
> 
> CS is attacked because everything holistic is attacked here. The drug corporations have a great deal of control in the UK, but no where's as much as they do in the US. They own the FDA and USDA and the CDC, the federal agencies mandated to monitor drugs and agriculture. However, what they do is take direction from the chemical and drug corporations (often one and the same) which seek total control over our bodies and food with no limits to their environmental impact.
> 
> As for CS there are efforts to ban it. Just read they want to ban Kombucha and remove it from the store shelves. Now that should tell you how insane and vicious they are.


I was told they removed Kombucha from Publix (store chain in FL) because it contained alcohol. But that seemed bogus to me since they carried wine and beer!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. That Spring Wood Shawl makes me think of Fuschia Flowers. This is one I think I would really like to knit. Of course I realize I would have to buy more yarn, as I am sure I don't have that much in anything.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, so pretty She has 2 other freebies that I already have in my folder.
> Spring Wood Shawl by Denise Bartels
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> As for CS there are efforts to ban it. Just read they want to ban Kombucha and remove it from the store shelves. Now that should tell you how insane and vicious they are.


I wondered why Walmart stopped carrying my fav Kombucha. That makes me sad.  What is CS? I missed the original post.

Ronie, glad you and DH are feeling better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...That Spring Wood Shawl makes me think of Fuschia Flowers....


I thought of it, too. It is really pretty - & a nice shape. I'd really like to knit it as well. I bought purple yarn like the blue that I used for Dancnig Bees - over 1600yards of it. I had thought to use it for Fuchsia Flowers. I'd like this in a pale green, though, I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> For sociopaths where the power and control and the bottom line are their only values, they think of themselves as quite sane. I find it always comes down to questioning the real values that drive decisions. The 1% sees themselves as exception and don't have to live by the same set of humanistic values that most of us were taught, or at least struggle with.


Unfortunately you are quite right.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I was told they removed Kombucha from Publix (store chain in FL) because it contained alcohol. But that seemed bogus to me since they carried wine and beer!


Sounds like a bogus good excuse!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you got good blood work reports back and are feeling better.
> You do have to be careful about doing updates, even the legitimate ones sometimes.


This goes for me too, Ronie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I wondered why Walmart stopped carrying my fav Kombucha. That makes me sad.  What is CS? I missed the original post.
> 
> Ronie, glad you and DH are feeling better.


Bev, CS is colloidal (sp?) silver - Norma and Tanya could tell you more about it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. That Spring Wood Shawl makes me think of Fuschia Flowers. This is one I think I would really like to knit. Of course I realize I would have to buy more yarn, as I am sure I don't have that much in anything.
> 
> Sue


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photograph of the DPN's I will be using to knit my commission for my next Guernsey which will be DK. They are 35cm long (16 inches). 
They were made in Altena, Germany, which I visited in 2011.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I was told they removed Kombucha from Publix (store chain in FL) because it contained alcohol. But that seemed bogus to me since they carried wine and beer!


This is part of what I see as creating mythology. Kombucha has about 1% alcohol depending on how they do the second ferment. Not enough to get you hihis is how they scrare the public that is genuinely ignorant, not said in a pejorative to meant in a pejorative way. The public is made to feel by taking it off the shelves something must be wrong with it and they join to mantra that says if the govt removes it then it must be bad, etc, etc, etc. And Florida seems to be one of those States where depressives tendencies are tested.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photograph of the DPN's ...


I have never seen such long DPNs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, those are long dpns.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> A photograph of the DPN's I will be using to knit my commission for my next Guernsey which will be DK. They are 35cm long (16 inches).
> They were made in Altena, Germany, which I visited in 2011.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Mine too!!!  I think they take the average over all statistics.. my family on both sides have always lived long healthy lives... I think we can take most of the propaganda with a grain of salt and live our lives the best we can
> 
> Its almost 1pm and I still haven't gotten to my needles.. but I am starving so I need to eat first..  Thanks .. it does feel good to not be sick any longer... my Dr. is very pleased with all my blood work.. YAY... and now I really need to get scooting
> 
> Oh and I had something that told me my browser is out of date!! don't fall for it... I uninstalled it promptly but now I am going to do a security scan on my computer just to make sure nothing came in undetected.. sneaky little .. hmm .hmm's


The issue is that people control the statistics. Some statistics are left out and others are often just plain fabricated. Further, this list means nothing as it does not specify what standards 
are being used. For example are they averaging in deaths from war with deaths from disease or deaths from the medical system itself? Here is an example. We are told a relatively low death rate from our invasion of Iraq due to Bush deciding to only count people killed on the battle field directly and eliminating deaths from battle field injuries of people evacuated to hospitals, or deaths caused by PTSD suicides once soldiers are back home, or deaths caused by delayed illnesses such as cancer or from chemical poisoning on the battle field. I have read deaths from Iraq War I to be around 300,000 and this number is several years old. It includes all the types of situations that I just mentioned. And those numbers keep growing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have never seen such long DPNs.


Addi does make them up to 40 cm, but they are very hard to locate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, those are long dpns.
> 
> Sue


They are indeed!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Addi does make them up to 40 cm, but they are very hard to locate.


I would imagine that they would also be very hard to manipulate!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photograph of the DPN's I will be using to knit my commission for my next Guernsey which will be DK. They are 35cm long (16 inches).
> They were made in Altena, Germany, which I visited in 2011.


You can do accidental close ups of castles anytime! Do they still use it for anything?

Those are some pretty amazing needles!!! Will you use both sets on the one Guernsey or knit two at the same time?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would imagine that they would also be very hard to manipulate!


Given that my cast on was 400, and I've not yet done the math for the DK Guernsey, I imagine it will be somewhere in that order. I've not yet tried them, but am keen to get started!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the post I received this week said that Kombucha is being threatened with banning. If Publix and your supermarket have stopped carrying it, I suspect the powers that be are already working behind the scenes even before a regulation/banning is made. I plan on keeping track of this.

The solution is to make your own. Kombucha is quite easy to make. I was given some of the culture about 14 mos ago and am still using it. It really is a blucky blob and grows like something out a science fiction movie --remember The Blob movie? But it is worth doing. I make about 1 gallon at a time. You can make it with different teas and add flavorings during the second ferment. It takes about 10" to set up and about 2 weeks of letting it sit undisturbed. Keep in cool place and enjoy. If anyone is interested, I can send forward you information and any petitions or calls for action with legislators.

CS, as Toni said, is Colloidal Silver. A substance in colloidal state means the molecules are small enough to remain in suspension in liquid, usually water.
Silver is one of those metals that has terrific medicinal qualities. When the molecules are small enough they offer the healing properes without any negative effects. The problem with CS that allows the nay sayers to complain about it when CS is not made properly. If the molecules of silver are too large they the body does not process it properly and a condition known as argentia??? occurs: it makes the skin gray and apparently it is not reversible. Is this harmful to health? No information on that. When made according to the standards, which are very easy to follow, I have yet to hear of any problem. Much info online if you are interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You can do accidental close ups of castles anytime! Do they still use it for anything?
> 
> Those are some pretty amazing needles!!! Will you use both sets on the one Guernsey or knit two at the same time?


I can get much closer to the castle! I have managed to forget the Baron it belonged to!
Mostly it is a Tourist attraction- but very much part of German History too. In and around the region is an Iron Foundry that goes back to about the 11th century.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As we approached the castle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Castle, Altena.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Castle, Altena.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great tour, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You can do accidental close ups of castles anytime! Do they still use it for anything?
> 
> Those are some pretty amazing needles!!! Will you use both sets on the one Guernsey or knit two at the same time?


I am rather keen to get started with the DPN's now that I actually have them- but must be practical, and do as much as I can on my own one, till the weather is too hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great tour, Julie


Thanks Jane! I think Susi may have been more puffed than I realised climbing all the circular stairs- that shot is very shaky!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Susi and her house


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> This goes for me too, Ronie.


And me, too, Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great tour, Julie


Yes, thank you, Julie!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Bev--the post I received this week said that Kombucha is being threatened with banning. If Publix and your supermarket have stopped carrying it, I suspect the powers that be are already working behind the scenes even before a regulation/banning is made. I plan on keeping track of this.
> 
> The solution is to make your own. Kombucha is quite easy to make. I was given some of the culture about 14 mos ago and am still using it. It really is a blucky blob and grows like something out a science fiction movie --remember The Blob movie? But it is worth doing. I make about 1 gallon at a time. You can make it with different teas and add flavorings during the second ferment. It takes about 10" to set up and about 2 weeks of letting it sit undisturbed. Keep in cool place and enjoy. If anyone is interested, I can send forward you information and any petitions or calls for action with legislators.
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of CS that is about 10 years old, half filled now. I have only ever used it externally on myself and the cats and haven't used it in a couple years. It states 50 ppm in distilled water. I have never researched how to use it at all and would appreciate any info on which sites would be good to look at regarding this etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, great pictures!! I love the castle. Good to see your face also. 

Ah, yes, I know what Collodial Silver is. I have used it from time to time. I just missed the original post and didn't know what you were talking about.

Gonna work on my gansey tonight. I finished a Seaman's cap last night and started another one for the car. This one will be for DH and will be striped as I am using the leftovers from the other ones. 

Gotta go do some dishes. Don't want a newspaper article saying "Older Couple Dies From Lack of Clean Spoons."


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, thanks for the little tour in Germany. I love it. You know what I really like, it's that every where just looks so clean. Not even gravel in the streets.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have a bottle of CS that is about 10 years old, half filled now. I have only ever used it externally on myself and the cats and haven't used it in a couple years. It states 50 ppm in distilled water. I have never researched how to use it at all and would appreciate any info on which sites would be good to look at regarding this etc.


50ppm sounds awfully high. I will find you some sites to read.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tour, Julie.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Susi and her house


I LOVE Korneel!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev, it was not that long after my operation, and Susi did not understand how that was affecting me. My walking shoes were those notorious Skechers Shape Ups, but I was glad I had the solid sole!
I am so glad the Gansey is progressing so well!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, great pictures!! I love the castle. Good to see your face also.
> 
> Ah, yes, I know what Collodial Silver is. I have used it from time to time. I just missed the original post and didn't know what you were talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, thanks for the little tour in Germany. I love it. You know what I really like, it's that every where just looks so clean. Not even gravel in the streets.


I can't speak for the whole country, but cleanliness is something I think Susi at the very least appreciated. Her kitchen was immaculate. And so beautifully organised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for the tour, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! It is good remembering! And not entirely off topic when we started out with Niebling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I LOVE Korneel!!!


He is a very fine dog, but getting very old now, and the last Susi said, he won't be replaced.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Julie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a very fine dog, but getting very old now, and the last Susi said, he won't be replaced.


It gets hard, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Julie, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Melanie- it is good to remember, and something I could never have achieved, but for the generosity of my cousin, Andy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It gets hard, doesn't it?


Susi is a couple of years older than me, but I think she is starting to slow down a bit- she never had a child, but is having a lot of issues with her joints. Now she is no longer working, and using her English, her letters are noticeably shorter, but we have corresponded, since about 1985.
First she had a boxer Arko. Then Benji, their first Netherlands' Sheepdog, closely followed by Korneel. Susi was quite devastated when Benji died. Her father had been a very autocratic Officer under Hitler, and led her a merry dance in old age. I recall her saying that the only being that gave her loving was the dog. But this was before Burckhardt retired, but now they are both enthusiastic choir members. And travel around with their campervan a lot. They explored the Loire Valley recently, for instance. I think it is perhaps she does not want the heartbreak that can come when they die.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I think it is perhaps she does not want the heartbreak that can come when they die.


That is what I was thinking of.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Susi's history. No wonder she loves her dogs and it is so hard for her to see them go.

I have gotten about 4" down the sleeve of my gansey and am loving the ladder down the sleeve.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LE is on the blocking mats!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have gotten about 4" down the sleeve of my gansey and am loving the ladder down the sleeve.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is what I was thinking of.


I was thinking that. I am glad I should have a good few more years with Ringo, he is 4 1/2, now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for sharing Susi's history. No wonder she loves her dogs and it is so hard for her to see them go.
> 
> I have gotten about 4" down the sleeve of my gansey and am loving the ladder down the sleeve.


Plus it helps to keep track of your decreases, being so regular! (the ladder)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. it sure feels nice to feel better 

Great photo's Julie!! I have never seen a castle that close up! Amazing 

Yay!! Melanie that is great news... I did some more on my LE today .. it felt great to have it going again.. I got to the 4x4 part and thought it was a good spot to stop.. it is going much easier for me this time through..

Yay Bev .. it is good to be making progress..  I bet you could make those Seaman hats in your sleep now


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking DPN's Julie!! I think it would be quite the experience to work with some so large..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LE is on the blocking mats!


YAY!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

THANK YOU for the wonderful tour, Julie!!! What a fantastic opportunity for you.  Your friend and her dog are very special. 

Congratulations, Melanie, on getting LE on the matts. 

I am glad you LE is going better for you today, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone.. it sure feels nice to feel better
> 
> Great photo's Julie!! I have never seen a castle that close up! Amazing
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better!
I don't think you have real Castles in the US-differing history when you go that far back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great looking DPN's Julie!! I think it would be quite the experience to work with some so large..


Not exactly large so much as long, Ronie !!!!!!! They are US 8 and 9.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Toni! Photography is so immediate when it is digital, plus it was good to remember.



TLL said:


> THANK YOU for the wonderful tour, Julie!!! What a fantastic opportunity for you.  Your friend and her dog are very special.
> 
> Congratulations, Melanie, on getting LE on the matts.
> 
> I am glad you LE is going better for you today, Ronie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lurker 2*--> I've found and located the http://www.skacelknitting.com/addi-Needles-and-Accessories/ to get some from a non-European location. Now I can order some smaller crochet aluminum/plastic crochet hooks (I want my size "A" hook!).

I wouldn't mind the LOOONG DPN...but I want my 3mm circulars (times 2). I like 3mm for most sock patterns. Unless I'm working on lace- or finer weight yarn/thread. There are some doily patterns that start from the outside to inside.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> More than likely it was the lead for glazes and attachments for the cookware. Also Arsenic for the facial powder...in the countries that used it.





tamarque said:


> Agree that was part of the problem but not sure to what extent. At what point did cast iron begin to be used for cooking? It was not glazed. I recall seeing lithographs front he middle ages with cauldrons that seemed to be cast iron. They also used a lot of copper and brass and silver. Silver is a natural antibiotic and chelator so they often were creating colloidal silver by used this metal for water containers and cosmetic containers.


http://www.britannica.com/technology/cast-iron
http://www.anselm.edu/homepage/dbanach/h-carnegie-steel.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cast_iron
http://www.historyworld.net/wrldhis/PlainTextHistories.asp?historyid=ab16


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2*--> I've found and located the http://www.skacelknitting.com/addi-Needles-and-Accessories/ to get some from a non-European location. Now I can order some smaller crochet aluminum/plastic crochet hooks (I want my size "A" hook!).
> 
> I wouldn't mind the LOOONG DPN...but I want my 3mm circulars (times 2). I like 3mm for most sock patterns. Unless I'm working on lace- or finer weight yarn/thread. There are some doily patterns that start from the outside to inside.


Thanks for that, Karen!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Been a few posts back and what varied reading there was ....thanks to all for that .
Julie ...those needles look quite dangerous ! Beautiful pictures .As far as replacing pets goes ....I will never have another dog ...famous last words spoken by me last year . The parting is grievous but the joys when they live is surely worth it . That is what I keep thinking anyway .
Pleased you and DH feel better Ronie .
Good for you Bev making progress with your Gansey .
CS never heard of it .As for shops stopping stocking items ,Most frustrating when a preferred item has been taken off their order list.
Hope all keep well and clicking .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, those DPNs are long. The town looks pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Great tour, Julie


I enjoyed it too. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Spring Wood is very pretty :thumbup:


I agree, had to save that one. Love the shape.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> There are some doily patterns that start from the outside to inside.


Oh, now that sounds interesting. 

Julie, have fun with your needles. They look long enough to reach to the moon and back. Well, maybe not, but I bet there is a learning curve. Have you ever used DPNs that long before?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love all your photos, Julie and will be interested to hear what it is like manipulating those needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://www.britannica.com/technology/cast-iron
> http://www.anselm.edu/homepage/dbanach/h-carnegie-steel.htm
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cast_iron
> http://www.historyworld.net/wrldhis/PlainTextHistories.asp?historyid=ab16


Thanx for taking the time to research this information. My memory is terrible with historical dates so didn't want to speak wrong. So we have iron being worked for a couple thousand years and China producing ironware around the 6th century, much earlier than in the West. But in no article is lead or arsenic mentioned in fabricating the iron. Cast iron cookware was in regular use by the time Europeans invaded the American continents. I was taught the iron ware was a good source of nutritional iron for ages. I still use cast iron fry pans along with my surgical stainless steel pots.

The dangers of arsenic and lead were in the glazes of pottery which is another piece of history.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the wonderful pictures of the castles. And those dpns are very interesting. Why do you prefer them to circulars? Are they made from metal produced in that town?

Yay for everyone making great progress on LE and Bev with your Gansey. 

I can't remember who showed the pattern of the Alberta, but it was also shared in today's digest. I have just been gawking at it and added it to my library to drool over when browsing


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning all...I am gathering some things I think you might like to make (yes, I am still working on a sampler for Fuchsia, but it is slow going to get it into the program)...

Anyway, the first item I am going to try and love for a quick gift is this cowl. This pattern has a great video of the special stitch.

http://www.everydaypeacocks.com/#!symphony-of-shells/cgco

I am going to be making this with part of a skein of Hawthorne and part of a skein of Aloft from KnitPicks...can't wait to get started.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are feeling better!
> I don't think you have real Castles in the US-differing history when you go that far back.


Most of the US' "castles" are large stone houses built for effect, not for defense. And they certainly do not date back to medieval times. I did get to tour several castles and ruins when in England some time back. I think we did 14 or 15 of them. Very interesting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! DFL that looks great!! and I have some yarn I picked up because I loved it but had no idea what to do with it  this will be perfect..

I slept so hard last night I woke up feeling like a new person 

I remember my first cast iron pan.. it was/is a large 12 inch and I was cooking everything in it!! we had just moved out to the ranch and I knew I needed some pans that would hold up to everything my imagination was envisioning.. being a city girl with only TV or Books to give me a glimpse of what I was in for... after the first week I could hardly lift the darn thing.. and my arm started hurting so bad.. I couldn't figure out what I had done... then one day it dawned on me that it was that heavy skillet that I was using LOL after a while my muscles got stronger and I still use it all the time.. it is one that never gets put away.. I stash it in the oven when I want the kitchen to look nice! I have several now but much smaller plus several Dutch ovens.. I have no idea how I got such a collection of Dutch ovens but they all get used  those and my stock pots!!

What I really want is one of those expensive tea pots.. they are from Japan http://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Cast-Burgundy-Red-Bamboo/dp/B0002AAPTO to my surprise this one is not that expensive  I also collect tea pots so this would add to my collection beautifully 

I think the Lead in some of the pots that Karen was talking about were hand made by farmers and miners.. I also remember the story's of lead poisoning from the pots.. but I don't remember the source..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Most of the US' "castles" are large stone houses built for effect, not for defense. And they certainly do not date back to medieval times. I did get to tour several castles and ruins when in England some time back. I think we did 14 or 15 of them. Very interesting.


We have the Hearst Castle but like you said it was for show not defense.. we also have one about 40 miles south of us just peaking out of the Redwoods but I think it was built by someone wanting their own castle.. I'd love a closer look though and a tour would be amazing..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We have the Hearst Castle but like you said it was for show not defense.. we also have one about 40 miles south of us just peaking out of the Redwoods but I think it was built by someone wanting their own castle.. I'd love a closer look though and a tour would be amazing..


There was a castle built somewhere in the mountains of NH I toured as a child. I only remember the tortuous drive up and the puzzle shaped kitchen tiles. I should go back now as an adult.

DH has always wanted a castle-like residence. The house plans we are looking at all have some sort of round tower-like section. I want a moat, one with water and a monster. Considering that there are gators living in the airpark we could have a live one instead of a mechanical one, lol. Oh, and an electric drawbridge. A water barrier is pretty good defense against hapless criminals looking for an easy score.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> There was a castle built somewhere in the mountains of NH I toured as a child. I only remember the tortuous drive up and the puzzle shaped kitchen tiles. I should go back now as an adult.
> 
> DH has always wanted a castle-like residence. The house plans we are looking at all have some sort of round tower-like section. I want a moat, one with water and a monster. Considering that there are gators living in the airpark we could have a live one instead of a mechanical one, lol. Oh, and an electric drawbridge. A water barrier is pretty good defense against hapless criminals looking for an easy score.


Now that would be fun!!! with a back up generator... you sure wouldn't want to be stuck with a half open draw bridge  and of course the power would go off in the middle of one of your horrendous storms!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....I can't remember who showed the pattern of the Alberta... I have just been gawking at it and added it to my library to drool over when browsing


It is gorgeous, isn't it? I bought it a while back because it is in the eBook with Newfoundland - which I had to get for obvious reasons.
Anne-Lise Maigaard is an amazing designer. She created the Arum Shawl - my favourite shawl of all that I have knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...the first item I am going to try and love for a quick gift is this cowl. ...


That is lovely. What colours are you using?
I hadn't noticed the link to the video when I looked through it.

ETA: Now that I have watched the video, I want to try it. I have some kid mohair that I knit a scarf with & decided that I don't like using it that way - but it is lace weight. I was wondering how it would work with a different weight yarn if I used it to do the shells. Any idea?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Julie, thanks for the wonderful pictures of the castles. And those dpns are very interesting. Why do you prefer them to circulars? Are they made from metal produced in that town?
> 
> Yay for everyone making great progress on LE and Bev with your Gansey.
> 
> I can't remember who showed the pattern of the Alberta, but it was also shared in today's digest. I have just been gawking at it and added it to my library to drool over when browsing


Caryn, the Alberta was from A Big Comfy Doghouse on Ravelry - someone posted a picture of it in the Design a Kal and the gorgeous yarn that was used


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...A water barrier is pretty good defense against hapless criminals looking for an easy score.


A good way to protect your stash from marauding yarn thieves!
Actually, I kind of have a moat-thing going on one side of my house - a cliff that drops down to the ocean. Now how to protect that other half...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, the cowl is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad you are feeling so much better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A good way to protect your stash from marauding yarn thieves!
> Actually, I kind of have a moat-thing going on one side of my house - a cliff that drops down to the ocean. Now how to protect that other half...


I think Elizabeth is quite resourceful so she would find a way


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think Elizabeth is quite resourceful so she would find a way


Yeah - you're probably right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 10/31/15
#115 Romantic Lace Beret by SweaterBabe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/115-romantic-lace-beret

Mixed Wave Cowl By: Sybil Ramkin from Knitting And So On
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2012/12/mixed-wave-cowl.html

Razor Shell Fingerless Gloves By: Gretchen Tracy from Balls to the Walls Knits
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/04/razor-shell-fingerless-gloves.html

Newgrange Mittens by Kat Lewinski
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newgrange-mittens
She has 75 free patterns - a lot of mitts
(KP wouldn't allow me to provide the ink to the pattern page - says that there has been "Too much promotion by katbaro".)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been wanting them for years! Still only learning what one can do on computers! I am sure Hector has wriggled his loving way into your heart. I am not sure I want to go through potty training again, but neither do I want to be totally on my own. Hope you've had a lovely day, Ann.



annweb said:


> Been a few posts back and what varied reading there was ....thanks to all for that .
> Julie ...those needles look quite dangerous ! Beautiful pictures .As far as replacing pets goes ....I will never have another dog ...famous last words spoken by me last year . The parting is grievous but the joys when they live is surely worth it . That is what I keep thinking anyway .
> Pleased you and DH feel better Ronie .
> Good for you Bev making progress with your Gansey .
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those DPNs are long. The town looks pretty.


They are as long as I would want!, longer would be a problem- I have ordered the 3mm size too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed it too. :thumbup:


I am glad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, now that sounds interesting.
> 
> Julie, have fun with your needles. They look long enough to reach to the moon and back. Well, maybe not, but I bet there is a learning curve. Have you ever used DPNs that long before?


No, I've not but it is all part of my going traditional- I've seen the old folk using them on youtube.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love all your photos, Julie and will be interested to hear what it is like manipulating those needles.


Thank you, I am hoping to try them out soon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all...I am gathering some things I think you might like to make (yes, I am still working on a sampler for Fuchsia, but it is slow going to get it into the program)...
> 
> Anyway, the first item I am going to try and love for a quick gift is this cowl. This pattern has a great video of the special stitch.
> 
> ...


The colors choices she used, the turquoise and navy are stunning with this pattern. Will await you showing us your version.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! DFL that looks great!! and I have some yarn I picked up because I loved it but had no idea what to do with it  this will be perfect..
> 
> I slept so hard last night I woke up feeling like a new person
> 
> ...


Lead was used in making paints for many decades. Painters bought their pigments and mixed their paints till well into the 1950's here. The pigments were manufactured by industry. Think about all the lead poisoning of young children and their loss of mental capacity. Lead was removed from paint in the US in the 1980's I think due to this problem. Older houses all have lead paint unless they were totally remodeled with all the drywall, plaster, and trim removed and replaced. Lead was used in plumbing solder until fairly recently too. Thus, lead got into the water from the lead pipes but mainly from the solder. We still have lead plumbing, usually waste lines in older houses. It wasn't farmer or backyard mechanics/homeowner do-it-yourselfers that used lead; it was part the commonly used formula for all painters and was found in many of the pigments. Artists paints for glazes also contained lead and these were manufactured, too. This was an industry developed and maintained problem

In recent history think of all the kids toys from China that had lead paint on them. This was industry talking, again, not backyard mechanics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Caryn! Just one castle!
I am not sure I do prefer them yet- time will tell.
It is part of my quest to go as traditional as possible. Yes the Addi's come from Altena- I was reading in some of the links that Karen found that it is a family concern hand making much of their product.



sisu said:


> Julie, thanks for the wonderful pictures of the castles. And those dpns are very interesting. Why do you prefer them to circulars? Are they made from metal produced in that town?
> 
> Yay for everyone making great progress on LE and Bev with your Gansey.
> 
> I can't remember who showed the pattern of the Alberta, but it was also shared in today's digest. I have just been gawking at it and added it to my library to drool over when browsing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Most of the US' "castles" are large stone houses built for effect, not for defense. And they certainly do not date back to medieval times. I did get to tour several castles and ruins when in England some time back. I think we did 14 or 15 of them. Very interesting.


That was what I suspected- but did not want to put my foot in it! I went to school in a similar 'castle' as a nine year old- built is Victorian times by a wealthy Industrialist. I have been fascinated by castles since childhood- my brothers were more into the dungeons!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Have enjoyed seeing and reading about everyone's projects. Wow, some wonderful projects!

I'm getting ready to have a "blocking party." Got DH to help me put a leaf in our table, and no company this weekend, so yea! I think I have 5 shawls/scarves to block. Sounds like I'll have my own parade of shawls. 

So glad to hear you are mending nicely Ronie! I always worry about those of us who are "of a certain age" getting the flu. The older we get the harder it is to recover from some of them. Just found out my oldest grandson had a positive culture for strep....he drank from my water bottle yesterday and I didn't realize it until I heard the news. Ugh....I'm hoping I don't get it, but have e-mailed my physician to hear what she thinks of the likelihood of my coming down with it too. Sigh....

The castle pics are just marvelous! I'm with Melanie...I want a mote too! Living on a mountain in the desert doesn't quite work with the water thing...so I'll have a mote with cactus! Ha ha! 

I've given serous consideration regarding the Fuchsia Flower project. I've printed and read everything, and I don't even know where or how to start. Life has been stressful enough without my trying something that makes me want to pull my hair out, so I will probably not be knitting it unless there is an adaptation that is smaller. I'm not a quitter, but this just intimidates the living daylights out of me. I HAVE to be knitting lace, its how I relax, so I don't think this is the way to do it. Sorry DFL. I guess I was expecting another one of your fabulous original designs instead.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I've not but it is all part of my going traditional- I've seen the old folk using them on youtube.


Yes I saw those too with all the research we were doing when I knit the Guernsy/Gansey way back when. That's why I never commented on your DPNs, I know that you are going for the traditional way of working.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what I suspected- but did not want to put my foot in it! I went to school in a similar 'castle' as a nine year old- built is Victorian times by a wealthy Industrialist. I have been fascinated by castles since childhood- my brothers were more into the dungeons!


What an amazing place to have gone to school. Pretty cool and I can imagine how the boys would be more into the dungeons. :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...I'm getting ready to have a "blocking party." ...I think I have 5 shawls/scarves to block. Sounds like I'll have my own parade of shawls.


Sounds like fun!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacki said:


> I'm getting ready to have a "blocking party." Got DH to help me put a leaf in our table, and no company this weekend, so yea! I think I have 5 shawls/scarves to block. Sounds like I'll have my own parade of shawls.
> 
> The castle pics are just marvelous! I'm with Melanie...I want a mote too! Living on a mountain in the desert doesn't quite work with the water thing...so I'll have a mote with cactus! Ha ha!
> .


5 shawls? You will be one busy blocker this weekend. 

I think they used to put briars in the dry moats so cactus is certainly workable, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what I suspected- but did not want to put my foot in it! I went to school in a similar 'castle' as a nine year old- built is Victorian times by a wealthy Industrialist. I have been fascinated by castles since childhood- my brothers were more into the dungeons!


I asked DH if we were going to put in any secret passages, no answer as yet. But no dungeon as we don't have basements in this area, lol.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


They look great, Tricia!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I asked DH if we were going to put in any secret passages, no answer as yet...


I've always wanted a secret passage! Too many mystery stories in my youth, I guess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


way to go, Tricia! 
I love that you cast on these projects right away & move on through them. I get some vicarious pleasure out of finding patterns that you knit up.  I spent sometime last night looking over that bat cowl pattern, wondering if I could fit it in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> way to go, Tricia!
> I love that you cast on these projects right away & move on through them. I get some vicarious pleasure out of finding patterns that you knit up.  I spent sometime last night looking over that bat cowl pattern, wondering if I could fit it in.


It seems to knit quickly. I started yesterday afternoon and am 1/2 was through the chart today. Some of these I work quickly because on wanting the for a special event. I thought the boys might like the hats for Halloween and school dress-up if they do that. The cowl is for their mother to wear to work or Halloween functions and have the spirit without being too showy.

Next to finish the last sleeve of my Gansey, finish my mittens and make some more caps for children's home. I love the Bowler and it doesn't take very long. Maybe an evening by the time it is sewn up. I'd like to be able to knit it in the round - no sewing.  :lol:

Off to my meeting. Sure is getting dark earlier!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> way to go, Tricia!
> I love that you cast on these projects right away & move on through them. I get some vicarious pleasure out of finding patterns that you knit up.  I spent sometime last night looking over that bat cowl pattern, wondering if I could fit it in.


I need to be knitting on wip but maybe a Thanksgiving something or a Christmas idea. Maybe Stashdown will have something.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I need to be knitting on wip but maybe a Thanksgiving something or a Christmas idea. Maybe Stashdown will have something.


What did you have in mind? Hat? scarf? other?
I might have something


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love your hat and cowl. They are working up quickly and look great. 

Jacki, block away. Can't wait to see the finished objects. 

Going to work on my gansey sleeve tonight. Pulled a muscle or ligament in my back yesterday. So work was a bit tiring today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Jacki...I am sure several of us wish we could be there to help you with your 'Blocking' party!!! 

Oh no Bev!! please baby your back until it feels better ... my Dr. just gave me a 3 a day instead of 2 a day on my pain reliever.. it doesn't work for most but it is the only thing that works for me.. I take a low dose of Tramadol.. it is the same as Ultrum.. works like a charm... I am so grateful that I found it..  I only use it when needed..  no fuzzy head.. no 'High' off of it.. just good old fashion relief 

Jane that reminds me of a house my sister bought.. she didn't know at the time but it was an old Mormon family that built and lived in it.. all the walls were secret passage ways to different bedrooms.. LOL it was quite an amusing house.. and the kids had a great time with it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well tonight is our 'End of Season' Party .. I got home a bit early and in walks my son.. so visit time there.. then hubby comes home.. I got a quick shower and he tells me we are meeting up for drinks with a buddy of his who wife works with me.. and that is for 30 mins before we are to be there.. so much for getting home and ready early LOL I am dressed.. I have a hour to do my hair and make up.. it will be fun.. I just really wanted to have more time for primping... I also made my own ear rings..  I went to the bead store yesterday.. they turned out great.. out of all the jewelry I have I didn't have a pair of blue ones.. so now I have a set!!

I love the pictures of the castle Julie.. how amazing that you were able to go to school in one.. I would say you were very lucky..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


Tricia I love this.. the hat is cute.. but the cowl is great!! I wonder if I have time before my daughters b-day.. its the 23d.. hmmm maybe not.. but definitely before Christmas


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that reminds me of a house my sister bought.. she didn't know at the time but it was an old Mormon family that built and lived in it.. all the walls were secret passage ways to different bedrooms.. LOL it was quite an amusing house.. and the kids had a great time with it..


Oh, lucky duck!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... the cowl is great!! I wonder if I have time before my daughters b-day.. its the 23d.. hmmm maybe not.. but definitely before Christmas


Have a look at the pattern. It is pretty straightforward: 9 set up rows, 29 for the bat, then 8 more rows to finish off. (Shouldn't it be 9?)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Found this when I was reading my new issue of vogue knitting...it is really a treasure of patterns for The Old Shale pattern...enjoy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, very pretty DFL. Love that one.

Ronie, that sounds like an interesting house and yes, I am babying my back. I haven't had to take any pain pills yet, though DH says I have been very crabby. And he is right.  We will see how it feels tomorrow. It felt pretty good this morning, but after a day of bending and picking stuff up, it's a bit sore again. DH said I have strained a ligament attached to the diaphram. It hurts when I breathe deep. It's really more on the side then the back.

Tomorrow we go to a viewing. One of my clients died. The second in 6th months. New territory for me. Not altogether sure I like it here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl. I'm going to follow and possibly give it a try. When I look at it, I feel overwhelmed!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, that does sound like an interesting house. Hope you enjoy your outing with friends. Don't forget to show us a photo of your new earrings 

Nice start Tricia. The bat cowl sounds like fun.

Hope you can get some rest for your back Bev. My DH has been up and down with neck / shoulder muscle pain for a few weeks. The doctor said he could find nothing wrong - no chemical imbalances - so he said to drink a glass of wine or a shot of vodka before bed as a muscle relaxant, lol. 

Knitting update: I am up to row 46 on Vanessa Ives and row 9 on WTLF. These are both still well on chart 1 and chart 3 came out today. The third Oct 1st MKAL is Wandering Moon and I have only 2 of 26 repeats done for chart 1 - chart 3 also came out today. But I do love the squishyness of the yarn I chose - Plymouth DK. I did rework the blocking on LE so it has been made wet again. I hope to have it dry tomorrow night or Saturday morning. DH is now saying when he sees me at the kitchen counter knitting that I was sucked in by the giant yarn magnet. I told him that I am reducing my stash. Non sequitur but it was the only answer I could come up with, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I think I'll stick to my magnesium oil and cayenne rub.  Although I do like a shot of vodka in my all purpose cleaner.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Castles and moats sound like so much fun! Thank you for the extra photos, Julie, and the wild imaginings, Melanie!

Ronie, the Congdon's have a castle-like home somewhere out in your neck of the woods. They have Tree Top Apple Juice. The castle is in the orchard and open on occasion for tours.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I love this.. the hat is cute.. but the cowl is great!! I wonder if I have time before my daughters b-day.. its the 23d.. hmmm maybe not.. but definitely before Christmas


Ronie, it seems to work up quick and is easy; no complicated stitches. It would be fun to make it for her bd then she would have it for Halloween. 2 or 3 days/evenings if you have some #3 weight yarn handy. It calls for yellow and green beads for the eyes. It is written in 2 sizes and I am making the smaller-160 stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Although I do like a shot of vodka in my all purpose cleaner.


How about a shot of vodka _ *with*_ your all purpose cleaner?
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, love your hat and cowl. They are working up quickly and look great.
> 
> Jacki, block away. Can't wait to see the finished objects.
> 
> Going to work on my gansey sleeve tonight. Pulled a muscle or ligament in my back yesterday. So work was a bit tiring today.


Oh, Bev, I'm so sorry. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KAL *MorgaineB* by Birgit Freyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kal-morgaineb


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--That Old Shale booklet is such a nice project and so generous of those women to share it free. Never paid much attention to the variations of that stitch before seeing them all together.

Bev--you are having a difficult week there. Having lost 7 people in about 1.5 yrs, I know how you feel. Hopefully those people had a long life and an easy transition. 


AS for your poor back, have you tried Arnica, both internally and externally? have you tried Tiger Balm topically or Topricin? They might help.

Tricia--you are really knitting up a storm. That bat cowl is definitely a nice project. I like its quiet whimsy and yours is coming along so well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


Looking great, Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Found this when I was reading my new issue of vogue knitting...it is really a treasure of patterns for The Old Shale pattern...enjoy
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations


I thought that was very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, you sound very busy. I do think you are making valiant efforts reducing your stash :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How about a shot of vodka _ *with*_ your all purpose cleaner?;-)


Well, there are days that I would think about that.  Since I clean windows with straight vodka, my kids tease me, "One squirt for the windows and one for me. One squirt for the windows and one. . ."

DS came over last night for some coolers. Their fridge wasn't working. It seems their freezer iced over and the cold air couldn't circulate. They had purchased one month of groceries. So they were trying not to lose anything. DH brought home the frozen vegies for our freezer. This may be a reoccurring problem for them.

But guess what! Another customer put in a good word for DS and they took him to a board where they post job openings and told him to apply for a full time job! There were two openings and he applied for both.  It does my heart good to see him succeeding. Last one out of the nest and starting to soar. 

Thanks, Tanya. Both deaths were quick and unexpected. I had seen them two weeks before. And double thanks, I never think of arnica. Have to check my cupboard.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--That Old Shale booklet is such a nice project and so generous of those women to share it free. Never paid much attention to the variations of that stitch before seeing them all together.
> 
> Bev--you are having a difficult week there. Having lost 7 people in about 1.5 yrs, I know how you feel. Hopefully those people had a long life and an easy transition.
> 
> ...


I like it because of all the possibilities...the garter stitched rows add great texture and the variations in #s of YOs and k2tog can really be helpful...say when making a child/adult sweater or maybe use more than one of the variations to make a blanket...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope your back is feeling better this morning, Bev.

Happy Knitting, all!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, yes, I think it is. I had a back spasm in the middle of the night .8-0 and ended up in a hot tub, which helped tremendously. Slept well the rest of the night. This morning, I have a catch if I breathe deeply, but I can breath and I am moving much better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/25/85/e6/2585e6d5ff3bac6cf303d6c6c948d5dc.jpg

Tanya, I thought of you and your mitered squares and leftovers when I saw this. It looks like a fun way to use them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, yes, I think it is. I had a back spasm in the middle of the night .8-0 and ended up in a hot tub, which helped tremendously. Slept well the rest of the night. This morning, I have a catch if I breathe deeply, but I can breath and I am moving much better.


Ouch. I am glad to hear you are improved.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications. 

Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications.
> 
> Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


Thanks, Melanie.  Love your maniacal laughter! Gave me a much needed smile this morning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie.  Love your maniacal laughter! Gave me a much needed smile this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications.
> 
> Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


That's how I'm beginning to feel, Melanie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, very pretty DFL. Love that one.
> 
> Ronie, that sounds like an interesting house and yes, I am babying my back. I haven't had to take any pain pills yet, though DH says I have been very crabby. And he is right.  We will see how it feels tomorrow. It felt pretty good this morning, but after a day of bending and picking stuff up, it's a bit sore again. DH said I have strained a ligament attached to the diaphram. It hurts when I breathe deep. It's really more on the side then the back.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to a viewing. One of my clients died. The second in 6th months. New territory for me. Not altogether sure I like it here.


Gosh that is rough... I take the passing of my clients so hard.. that after 10+ years I had to stop the Elder Care for a living.. I still help and take care of people... but I don't do it for a living anymore.. I do it just because I know what I am doing and they need help .. 
I hope your back spasms ease up! from one back ache sufferer to another.. sometimes all you can do is ride it out..  It looks like you have all the tools you need to get it back into shape again .. it is so funny about the vodka in a squirt bottle... I have become a huge fan of the Great British Baking Show on PBS http://www.pbs.org/food/shows/great-british-baking-show/ and last night (I record it) there was a lady flavoring her Truffle with some kind of liqueur in a spray bottle.. and the judges and hosts all had a good squirt or two..  your vodka may not be too bad if you added a little lemon to it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The party was a great success.. we all had a wonderful time.. my husband did too.. it is great to be a part of something very special in our community and with such warm and friendly people.. non of the college students showed up.. probably because it was on a school night.. I got to meet the pilots of the boats.. it was just a all around fun time.. 

I am getting off this computer soon so I can work some more on the LE almost done with my dreaded chart D and then from what I have read it gets easier.. I was reading the comments yesterday on the KAL page and I can't believe anyone would attempt this with out stitch markers.. but I can see where my headache with this chart would of been avoided if I did leave them out.. so I guess I am making my version of this shawl... LOL it will all be fine I am sure.. especially since it seems like several of us are 'doing our own adjustments'


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The party was a great success.. we all had a wonderful time.. my husband did too.. it is great to be a part of something very special in our community and with such warm and friendly people.. non of the college students showed up.. probably because it was on a school night.. I got to meet the pilots of the boats.. it was just a all around fun time..
> 
> I am getting off this computer soon so I can work some more on the LE almost done with my dreaded chart D and then from what I have read it gets easier.. I was reading the comments yesterday on the KAL page and I can't believe anyone would attempt this with out stitch markers.. but I can see where my headache with this chart would of been avoided if I did leave them out.. so I guess I am making my version of this shawl... LOL it will all be fine I am sure.. especially since it seems like several of us are 'doing our own adjustments'


Your LE will be just as gorgeous as the rest when you are done. 

That sounds like a wonderful evening, Ronie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your LE will be just as gorgeous as the rest when you are done.
> 
> That sounds like a wonderful evening, Ronie.


ditto


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bev - great news for your son's job prospects.
Bummer about the fridge.
Glad your back is feeling a bit better.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, there are days that I would think about that.  Since I clean windows with straight vodka, my kids tease me, "One squirt for the windows and one for me. One squirt for the windows and one. . ."
> 
> DS came over last night for some coolers. Their fridge wasn't working. It seems their freezer iced over and the cold air couldn't circulate. They had purchased one month of groceries. So they were trying not to lose anything. DH brought home the frozen vegies for our freezer. This may be a reoccurring problem for them.
> 
> ...


Bev, good news about your son being encouraged to apply for full time work. Sorry to hear about the problems they are having. He must have some special people skills for customers to recommend him to management.

I saw arnicare gel at Wal Mart the other day. That will save me a trip to the health food store.

Glad you liked the progressing bat cowl. It is subtle enough to wear other than Halloween. Wonder if there is a fall design with leaf outline available. Winter with something other than snowflakes?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bev - great news for your son's job prospects.
> Bummer about the fridge.
> Glad your back is feeling a bit better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications.
> 
> Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


Ditto :thumbup: :shock: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The party was a great success...


Glad the party was enjoyable, Ronie.
Have fun working on your LE.

I am at the BO on Voodoo - trying to decide which one to do.
either one will take ages - I calculated 837 stitches - have to recheck my math on that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How about a shot of vodka _ *with*_ your all purpose cleaner?
> ;-)


leave it to Jane . . . 
:XD: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> leave it to Jane . . .
> :XD: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :-D


It's all in the details.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/25/85/e6/2585e6d5ff3bac6cf303d6c6c948d5dc.jpg
> 
> Tanya, I thought of you and your mitered squares and leftovers when I saw this. It looks like a fun way to use them.


That is really quite nice. So nice that you thought of me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for the duplicate


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications.
> 
> Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


Oh, Melanie, I am sure if you were really organized you would find at some time where you were just sitting and thinking. And you could stop that (smile).


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL - I try not to save patterns anymore, but of course that is near impossible as long as I stay on the LP, so I wanted to say that I saved that old shale pattern. I like that a lot. I may use them as individual squares with different yarns to sew together . . .

Trish - love that bat cowl and the bowler(?) 

Bev - take care of yourself, I know you do. Am sending healing energy your way right now. 

Ronnie - glad you had a good time last night. You are feeling better? 

Jane - I downloaded that shawl, I didn't want to but I did. LOL Like Melanie, I am laughing maniacally . . . 
The LE is on the rack - as best I could with the space I have. There is a big hole in a YO area next to the rows of nupps. I will have to attempt to fix that before I can get it outside to take pictures. I did post a pic to my Ravelry project page last night.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane - I downloaded that shawl, I didn't want to but I did....


I keep saying that I want to do one of her designs but it never happens. I am tempted again but there is just too much going on right now.
...but of course, I downloaded it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I keep saying that I want to do one of her designs but it never happens. I am tempted again but there is just too much going on right now.
> ...but of course, I downloaded it.


Of course!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Melanie, I am sure if you were really organized you would find at some time where you were just sitting and thinking. And you could stop that (smile).


Lol, I never just sit and think. About as close as I get is to sit and read a book. And am learning to knit and read at the same time  But just thinking? Nope. Reminds of when a girlfriend and I used to go to yoga class together. She is like me, the brain never stops. During the meditation period everyone else is melting into the floor and us two are trying not to look at each other as we would start to giggle knowing that we are both thinking of things like 'I need to stop by the grocery store', 'I need to get those sheets off the guest bed', 'the kitchen floor needs to be mopped again', 'I need to practice that tricky bit in the choreography', things like that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> The LE is on the rack - as best I could with the space I have. There is a big hole in a YO area next to the rows of nupps. I will have to attempt to fix that before I can get it outside to take pictures. I did post a pic to my Ravelry project page last night.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: congrats on finishing!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ......The LE is on the rack - as best I could with the space I have. There is a big hole in a YO area next to the rows of nupps. I will have to attempt to fix that before I can get it outside to take pictures. I did post a pic to my Ravelry project page last night.


Way to go, Chris!!! Congratulations on getting done. That must feel so good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bev - great news for your son's job prospects.


He is my last and I spent the high school and college years pushing for him to do his work and do his best. He is a little lazy, prone to waiting to the last minute. So, to see him out and on his own, doing well is a burden off me. It makes me want to cheer and dance. And wonder what he would have done on his own, had I not been pushing. He may have picked up the ball a lot sooner.  ANyway, all is good. 

Ronie, sounds like a lovely time had by all. A close small community is the best.

Jane, looking forward to seeing your Voodoo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your LE will be just as gorgeous as the rest when you are done.
> 
> That sounds like a wonderful evening, Ronie.


Completely agree on both of those, Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bev - great news for your son's job prospects.
> Bummer about the fridge.
> Glad your back is feeling a bit better.


Ditto on all from me, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Chris!!! Congratulations on getting done. That must feel so good!


Ditto from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another shot of the Guernsey, I have my new ChiaoGoo cables, that I bought with my money from the red Guernsey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot of the Guernsey, I have my new ChiaoGoo cables, that I bought with my money from the red Guernsey.


It's lovely, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, looking forward to seeing your Voodoo.


Might be a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot of the Guernsey...


Coming along beautifully, Julie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your gansey is looking quite lovely. I hope to get my sleeve done and one side stitched up soon. I will post a picture.

Don't know if I missed anything or not. But I must be off. Back is behaving much better than yesterday. Thank goodness!!

Chris, congrats on getting your LF done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Julie!


Thank you Pam! It is really good being able to see it stretched out, rather than bunched up!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot of the Guernsey, I have my new ChiaoGoo cables, that I bought with my money from the red Guernsey.


It is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your gansey is looking quite lovely. I hope to get my sleeve done and one side stitched up soon. I will post a picture.
> 
> Don't know if I missed anything or not. But I must be off. Back is behaving much better than yesterday. Thank goodness!!
> 
> Chris, congrats on getting your LF done.


Thanks, Bev- I am in the middle of the 7th repeat of the 10 row chart, 11 repeats minimum, but again I will be checking, probably by eye, whether it is long enough- then I will start the gusset.
Hope work goes well!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Julie, that is just lovely! 

Hope everyone is doing reasonably well today! Am going to post some pics of my finished WIPs. Wanted to check in on y'all before I did so. 

So sorry to hear of your back problems Bev! Sounds like you are taking good care of yourself. 

As always, such lovely projects going on out here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much Jacki, it was good to see it more as it will look when I wear it.
Your work is superb.



Jacki said:


> Julie, that is just lovely!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing reasonably well today! Am going to post some pics of my finished WIPs. Wanted to check in on y'all before I did so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is superb.


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic work on those lovely shawls, Jacki!
I almost never saw them where you added them after you posted your text - except that I saw Julie's comment.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks ladies! You all inspire me so much. I am going to knit another Lace Eater as that was fun! 

Norma, I so enjoyed knitting your pattern. Hope you design another one 

The Iridea was my first experience both with beads and a KAL. I really enjoyed the beads! The KAL was nice too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Jacki, it was good to see it more as it will look when I wear it.
> Your work is superb.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic work on those lovely shawls, Jacki!
> I almost never saw them where you added them after you posted your text - except that I saw Julie's comment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Julie, that is just lovely!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing reasonably well today! Am going to post some pics of my finished WIPs. Wanted to check in on y'all before I did so.
> 
> ...


Your Echo Flowers is marvelous...I love the star stitch...Lace Eater is lovely...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that back sounds very painful. Do take care.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, DH and I love that show. It is great fun and very harmless except to the waistline. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Thanks ladies! You all inspire me so much. I am going to knit another Lace Eater as that was fun!
> 
> Norma, I so enjoyed knitting your pattern. Hope you design another one
> 
> The Iridea was my first experience both with beads and a KAL. I really enjoyed the beads! The KAL was nice too.


Jacki, all your shawls are beautiful. I really want to knit the Echo Flowers and I believe I would knit another LE too (someday . . . )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, those are stunning. A great deal of knitting beautifully done. I am so glad you enjoyed Madryn. It is lovely. Yes, I am thinking for another design. I have ideas :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki, you have been so busy! How special that you can get all of these wonderful shawls done and care for your GS's, too. 

Someday, I want to make the Echo Flowers one, also. (Madryn is done. :thumbup: LE is in the works.  )


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Julie, that is just lovely!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing reasonably well today! Am going to post some pics of my finished WIPs. Wanted to check in on y'all before I did so.
> 
> ...


Lovely, all of them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous, Julie :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These shots are especially for Toni!
My garden, as it was this morning- the Bee Borage, and Nasturtium.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These shots are especially for Toni!
> My garden, as it was this morning- the Bee Borage, and Nasturtium.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all...I am gathering some things I think you might like to make (yes, I am still working on a sampler for Fuchsia, but it is slow going to get it into the program)...
> 
> Anyway, the first item I am going to try and love for a quick gift is this cowl. This pattern has a great video of the special stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks again ladies!  So glad to hear you have ideas Norma! 

Julie, your garden is beautiful! 

If I stay away from the computer I get much more knitting done...besides, beats the heck out of cleaning my house!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Hope everyone is doing reasonably well today! Am going to post some pics of my finished WIPs. Wanted to check in on y'all before I did so.


Wow, Jacki, gorgeous work. Love those nupps in Echo Flower. They really stand out.

Lovely garden pictures, Julie!

DH has prescribed a nap at this time. I'm gonna take it.  Back is much better today. Thanks for all your concerns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Thanks again ladies!  So glad to hear you have ideas Norma!
> 
> Julie, your garden is beautiful!
> 
> If I stay away from the computer I get much more knitting done...besides, beats the heck out of cleaning my house!


Thanks so much, Jacki.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These shots are especially for Toni!
> My garden, as it was this morning- the Bee Borage, and Nasturtium.


Thank you, Julie!!!

I bet you get a lot of butterflies with your bees. 

I don't suppose you can raid the honey pot?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Jacki, gorgeous work. Love those nupps in Echo Flower. They really stand out.
> 
> Lovely garden pictures, Julie!
> 
> DH has prescribed a nap at this time. I'm gonna take it.  Back is much better today. Thanks for all your concerns.


Thank you, Bev! I am lucky to have the space, that I do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Jacki, gorgeous work. Love those nupps in Echo Flower. They really stand out.
> 
> Lovely garden pictures, Julie!
> 
> DH has prescribed a nap at this time. I'm gonna take it.  Back is much better today. Thanks for all your concerns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!!!
> 
> I bet you get a lot of butterflies with your bees.
> 
> I don't suppose you can raid the honey pot?


Only the Monarch Butterfly, and the White Cabbage Butterfly.
I have not yet seen any bees- maybe no-one has hives locally.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my socks from Elizabeth's KAL. Now back to WTLF and Vanessa.

Nice to have some new socks as the weather begins to cool down.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my socks from Elizabeth's KAL....


They look nice & cooshy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my socks from Elizabeth's KAL. Now back to WTLF and Vanessa.
> 
> Nice to have some new socks as the weather begins to cool down.
> 
> Sue


Your socks look cosy and warm! Great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm way behind on all your goings on. This has been a very difficult few days as the eldest of my 3 younger brothers (and his family)comes to terms with the inevitable. We can only help him enjoy whatever time he has left. I don't want to go into details so I will show you the beginning of St Brigid and my Voodoo blob. I hope to block tomorrow - and to catch up with all of you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, prayers for your brother,his family and yourself.
Beautiful knitting as always (((hugs)))


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, hope your back is feeling better.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Tricia. The knit bowler looks interesting. The bat cowl is looking good. I imagine it will really stand out with those red beads.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Just a couple of pictures. One is a knit bowler and the other is the start of the bat cowl Jane posted a few days ago. I have some red beads for the eyes. If they don't work I can use yellow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I could manage any more KALs now. I still have a couple unfinished from previous months.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Bev. And good luck to your DS in his job applications.
> 
> Hmm, another KAL by Birgit Freyer. I need another project, yeah, that's it, more stuff on the needles, I could burn a few vacation days and stay home and knit, yeah, that's the ticket. I don't need clean laundry or a clean house, or sleep. I need to knit 24-7. :::insert maniacal laughter:::


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...This has been a very difficult few days as the eldest of my 3 younger brothers (and his family)comes to terms with the inevitable.


Sorry to hear of the difficulties that your family is facing, Linda.


> ...the beginning of St Brigid and my Voodoo blob...


Great work, Linda
I love the colour of your Voodoo!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's how I'm beginning to feel, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice socks, Sue! It is a good time of year to get them finished up. 

I am sorry to hear about your brother, Linda. You will all be in my prayers. Your cables are amazing, and your Voodoo "blob" is beautiful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, prayers for your brother,his family and yourself.
> Beautiful knitting as always (((hugs)))


Thank you, Norma. Your prayers (and hugs) are appreciated.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad the party was a success and that you gad a great time.

You are making progress with LE and I know you will love it when it is finished.

Sue



Ronie said:


> The party was a great success.. we all had a wonderful time.. my husband did too.. it is great to be a part of something very special in our community and with such warm and friendly people.. non of the college students showed up.. probably because it was on a school night.. I got to meet the pilots of the boats.. it was just a all around fun time..
> 
> I am getting off this computer soon so I can work some more on the LE almost done with my dreaded chart D and then from what I have read it gets easier.. I was reading the comments yesterday on the KAL page and I can't believe anyone would attempt this with out stitch markers.. but I can see where my headache with this chart would of been avoided if I did leave them out.. so I guess I am making my version of this shawl... LOL it will all be fine I am sure.. especially since it seems like several of us are 'doing our own adjustments'


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work, Linda
> I love the colour of your Voodoo!


Thank you, Jane.

OH, that bind off - took hours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Nice socks, Sue! It is a good time of year to get them finished up.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your brother, Linda. You will all be in my prayers. Your cables are amazing, and your Voodoo "blob" is beautiful!


Thank you, Toni. Prayers gratefully received.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, so sorry to hear of your brother's news. Praying for all.

Lovely work on your Voodoo. Looks great. Your St Brigid looks amazing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia,lovely work on the bowler hat and bat cowl. Love how you just jumped right on that one. Pretty color for it too. 

Bev, glad your back is starting to feel better. Sounds like you're continuing to 
make good progress on your Gansey. 
So happy for your sons success at work. You sound so proud, as well you should be. To bad about their fridge though. Good he lives close enough they can save stuff with you.

Ronie, so glad you and DH are feeling better and were able to enjoy the time out with your community and work friends. Bet your LE will be super!

Wow Melanie. You should be laughing maniacally with all those projects you are doing- and then thinking about casting on more. Oh my. 

Thats a lot of stitches to bind off for Voodoo, Jane. What are the2 choices you have?- just curious. 

Looking forward to seeing your LE all blocked Chris. 

Gansey looking great spread out on the new needles Julie. It is going to be a beauty!

Oh my Jackie, each one of those shawls are gorgeous. You look like you are a master of nupps. And that shell stitch is so pretty. Looks like you got the beading down now too. Don't know how you were able to get them all blocked at one time like that- that's a feat in itself. 

Nice garden Julie. That Bee Borage is a very pretty flower. Is it a perennial? I have nasturtiums growing in my garden too, but they are red. Tonight is supposed to be our first frost, so I hat get out and cover everything.

Wonderful socks Sue. I'm still plugging away on mine. 

Linda, so sorry to hear of the family sadness 
I do love you beautiful cable work and congrats on finishing the voodoo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my socks from Elizabeth's KAL. Now back to WTLF and Vanessa.
> 
> Nice to have some new socks as the weather begins to cool down.
> 
> Sue


They look great! Well done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm way behind on all your goings on. This has been a very difficult few days as the eldest of my 3 younger brothers (and his family)comes to terms with the inevitable. We can only help him enjoy whatever time he has left. I don't want to go into details so I will show you the beginning of St Brigid and my Voodoo blob. I hope to block tomorrow - and to catch up with all of you.


So sorry to hear this, Linda. Sending you hugs and prayers. Your Voodoo blob and the beginnings of your St Brigid both look great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Tricia. The knit bowler looks interesting. The bat cowl is looking good. I imagine it will really stand out with those red beads.
> 
> Sue


There are only 10 beads and they seem to blend in so it is subtle. On the home stretch on Bat cowl.

If you want either pattern maybe Jane can post them or tell where to find them. The Bat cowl was posted here earlier this week.

The bowler is quick. The pattern says 2 hours. It took me a little longer. It is made with super bulky #6 yarn. The brim is st st and the body is mesh.

Jane, can I send you on a search for a cowl with big leaves (like maple), and a winter theme not snow flakes? Maybe snowman?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck on the BO. That is a lotta stitches.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Glad the party was enjoyable, Ronie.
> Have fun working on your LE.
> 
> I am at the BO on Voodoo - trying to decide which one to do.
> either one will take ages - I calculated 837 stitches - have to recheck my math on that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) and prayers for you and yours Linda. I wish you peaceful days. Your knitting looks great, and the blob will be wonderful, lovely color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...OH, that bind off - took hours.


Yes - I'm working my way through it now.
Did you count your stitches at the end?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane, can I send you on a search for a cowl with big leaves (like maple), and a winter theme not snow flakes? Maybe snowman?


Okay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only the Monarch Butterfly, and the White Cabbage Butterfly.
> I have not yet seen any bees- maybe no-one has hives locally.


I was looking out my kitchen window as I got lunch, and saw three bees, buzzing into the Borage flowers- far better than no bees at all, I have been very concerned because I found out this morning that the flea treatment I've been using for Ringo is now highly suspected to be toxic to bees, if any one wants to know which it is perhaps you could PM me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They look nice & cooshy!


indeed they do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, prayers for your brother,his family and yourself.
> Beautiful knitting as always (((hugs)))


A ditto from me, and more hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia,lovely work on the bowler hat and bat cowl. Love how you just jumped right on that one. Pretty color for it too.
> 
> Bev, glad your back is starting to feel better. Sounds like you're continuing to
> make good progress on your Gansey.
> ...


Thank you so much, Caryn- good thing you can't see my mistakes! However I do think it would take an eye of Knitting Guild standard to spot them.
I was a bit fed up that Tim lopped back so many Nasturtiums- but they are hardy and will grow back. 
I am not a 100% sure whether the borage is an annual, it could be bi-annual, but my suspicion is it seeds and regrows easily, in our climate.
What are you growing that is frost tender?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Caryn- good thing you can't see my mistakes! However I do think it would take an eye of Knitting Guild standard to spot them.
> I was a bit fed up that Tim lopped back so many Nasturtiums- but they are hardy and will grow back.
> I am not a 100% sure whether the borage is an annual, it could be bi-annual, but my suspicion is it seeds and regrows easily, in our climate.
> What are you growing that is frost tender?


Definitely did not see any mistakes. 
I still have peppers, lettuce, and green beans that need cover. I brought my aloe plant and jade indoors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Definitely did not see any mistakes.
> I still have peppers, lettuce, and green beans that need cover. I brought my aloe plant and jade indoors.


I don't know the Jade plant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some more shots of the flowers around.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry to hear this, Linda. Sending you hugs and prayers. Your Voodoo blob and the beginnings of your St Brigid both look great!


Me too Linda, sending you and your family prayers. And I agree, your projects do look fantastic.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, can I send you on a search for a cowl with big leaves (like maple), and a winter theme not snow flakes? Maybe snowman?


While I may not be Jane, I thought I would share this one that I have in my library with you. It's made with super bulky yarn I think and it looks like leaves. It's called Vite, I think she says it's Italian for grape leaves. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vite-cowl


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> some more shots of the flowers around.


Love seeing all your flower pictures Julie. And your knitting like the wind again on your Gansey. Looking good.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Now that would be fun!!! with a back up generator... you sure wouldn't want to be stuck with a half open draw bridge and of course the power would go off in the middle of one of your horrendous storms!!


All you need is a "squirrel cage" or similar crank to be connected to one or both drawbridge chain/rope(s). Preferably forged metal...they didn't throw flaming objects for no reason.


MissMelba said:


> ...A water barrier is pretty good defense against hapless criminals looking for an easy score.





jscaplen said:


> A good way to protect your stash from marauding yarn thieves!
> Actually, I kind of have a moat-thing going on one side of my house - a cliff that drops down to the ocean. Now how to protect that other half...


MMMMRRRRAAAHAHA! Aerial approach to come pet your stash! Thanks for the tip! What can I say...it's October and I need to do some mischievous things. I may leave silver hair so you KNOW you've been visited!

I've picked all of the existing tomatoes and peppers. All blooms will just have to go the way of the COLD wind!

I'm not too worried about the pointy leaf Sage...but the round leaf may die on me. I have MORE pointy leaf seed of my Sage...so supply next year isn't a problem.

I have to get Savory, Tomatillo, and some other seed (as I think of it).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> MMMMRRRRAAAHAHA! Aerial approach to come pet your stash! Thanks for the tip! What can I say...it's October and I need to do some mischievous things. I may leave silver hair so you KNOW you've been visited!


We will have a helipad on the property. Airplanes would need to use the runway and taxi over.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Our first frost for Indiana is this Friday/Saturday! Now you know why I had a forced harvest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--I had a similar problem,when trying to learn to meditate. It is a still a real struggle to quiet the mind. My visual therapist, a number of years ago, said part of my problem is my mind is more active than my eyes can accommodate. Well that was a far cry better than being labeled ADD/ADHD or worse. So we now know your secret to all your activity and accomplishments.

Chris--congrats on completing your LE. Big sense of completion--Yay!!!!!!!

Linda--my heart goes out to you and yours. May everyone keep their's open and loving during this hard, hard time.

BTW--your latest project is looking stunning. Any mistakes are well hidden, as they should be.

Bev--happy to hear your back is so much better. It may have been caused by the stress you were holding in over the sudden loss of 2 people. 

Glad DS is moving forward and you feel a sense of relief and accomplishment with him. My son was so immature that he had to be thrown out of the house to begin to get it together. Today, his partner, says she cannot belief he was such a shirker; he is the hardest worker she has ever known!!!! and this was even before his daughter was born.

Sue--great looking socks. There is something so special to slip your feet into a new pair of socks you made for yourself, better than anything else I think. Enjoy them.

Too many great projects to keep up with folks but it is all exciting.

I have been a bit stressed these past few days. Craft Fair anxiety and a couple of small jobs that have taken way too long to get the paper work finished. Deadlines and technology buggers that ate up about 6 hours yesterday . Not a good deal. Hopefully, this 2nd report will get done without those hitches.
Just to demonstrate the stress--my new yarn arrived yesterday and I still haven't opened the box. Can you imagine? Such a travesty!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just to demonstrate the stress--my new yarn arrived yesterday and I still haven't opened the box. Can you imagine? Such a travesty!


Wow, Tanya, you must be stressed. How soon is the craft show? Once that starts, you should be able to relax abit having gotten past the knitting all you possibly can stage.

Julie, more pictures. Yay. Lovely seeing a bit of your world. 

Tired tonight. Hoping to sleep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> MMMMRRRRAAAHAHA! Aerial approach to come pet your stash! ...


You're just too devious for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Love seeing all your flower pictures Julie. And your knitting like the wind again on your Gansey. Looking good.


I was interested in a lot of the flowers because of the quote from A A Milne in Norma's signature, most are 'weeds'. I have also yellow Oxalis, which here is a seriously invasive weed.
The Gansey is a matter of just 'plugging' away at it every chance I get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We will have a helipad on the property. Airplanes would need to use the runway and taxi over.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Tanya, you must be stressed. How soon is the craft show? Once that starts, you should be able to relax abit having gotten past the knitting all you possibly can stage.
> 
> *Julie, more pictures. Yay. Lovely seeing a bit of your world. *
> 
> Tired tonight. Hoping to sleep.


Thanks, Bev- I am beginning really to enjoy my garden!

Edit: I hope you are already sound asleep!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> While I may not be Jane, I thought I would share this one that I have in my library with you. It's made with super bulky yarn I think and it looks like leaves. It's called Vite, I think she says it's Italian for grape leaves.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vite-cowl


Thank you. Added this to my patterns Looks easier than maple leaves. I was thinking of how maple changes to red, orange and fall colors.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You're just too devious for me!


I have enough to satisfy...for now. But I'm making a special visit for that mink project. At least I won't have to worry about mink teeth.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jacki..those items are lovely .Seeing LE again makes me think about trying it .
Julie ..good pics .Nasturtiums remind me of my gran as she had a large patch of them always crawling with earwigs .I have Winter flowering pansies when it gets cold.
Bev ...keep resting your back &get well.
Sue ...super socks .
Tricia ...bowler is ideal .I avoid working with the bulky yarn .
Karen ...Jane is going away &#128521;perhaps Ringo will be on guard though !
Tanya ...hope you are calming down .Good luck with the fair .
Mel ....you seem to filll every moment .What a busy bee .
Linda...the aran is great .Which bind off did you do ? I am on my way on the last chart but looked at the BO ......scared .So sorry to hear about your brother and my thoughts are with you as you go through the traumatic time ahead .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Karen ...Jane is going away 😉perhaps Ringo will be on guard though!


I can cook well enough to avoid tomatoes, peppercorn, and a few other foods not recommended for canine diets. I also have some blackstrap molasses...that I can treat granulated sugar--> and leave some ginger-snap cookies with a little additive for the honor of being at jscaplen's place.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> some more shots of the flowers around.


It looks my kind of garden :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, my teacher calls it the monkey mind!! We are taught to watch the chatter.
I hope the stress lessens soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you DFL for a great start and also your honesty about the pattern. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally decided that I want to do this in the round - otherwise that lovely centre can't be appreciated. Since I am only just deciding that now, I am not sure if I have enough yarn for it. I had told myself that I wasn't doing another round one until I blocked Montego. I had picked out a lovely Posh yarn for a semi-circle but now I have to go stash diving again.


I would love to go stash diving, you have so much yummy yarn Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I still haven't decided whether to try this, maybe more in a doily size.
> 
> Meantime I have just finished Clue 2 of Vanessa and I am really happy with. These beads certainly work fine with this sparkly yarn. Think I may try and do the October lace clue before getting back to Cuerda Seca.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous as always Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Voodoo Clue 3 completed! Yay! Last clue tomorrow & I am finally on track with a BooKnits project!
> Picture quality still sucks.


Looking gorgeous Jane as per usual. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Please forgive me my dear Lace lovers....but I cannot in good honest faith recommend or finish this one.
> 
> Take care and I look forward to continuing with this lovely design even though I cannot finish it at this time.
> 
> Dragonflylace


Nothing to forgive, It's beautiful DFL. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is called Happy Birthday on my project page because the pattern was a birthday present from my daughter.


Linda I would love to see your work on Ravelry, do you have the same user name?💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Great start on your Vanessa, Sue.
> 
> Jane, your Voodoo is looking good!!
> 
> Dfl, what you have done looks marvelous. Please don't feel bad about stopping and not wanting to continue. Knitting is for relaxation, not stress generating. Just to see what you have done and the beauty of the pattern, is mind expanding and makes us want to stretch our knitting wings and go for something we never thought we could do, even if it is not this pattern. I like Ronie's idea of square motifs.  Please, be happy.


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finished my October clue for 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, I will keep your and his family and all of your family in my prayers.

Your St. Brigid's is beautiful with all those cables. Look forward to seeing blobby Voodoo blocked and revealing all its beauty!

Sue


linda09 said:


> I'm way behind on all your goings on. This has been a very difficult few days as the eldest of my 3 younger brothers (and his family)comes to terms with the inevitable. We can only help him enjoy whatever time he has left. I don't want to go into details so I will show you the beginning of St Brigid and my Voodoo blob. I hope to block tomorrow - and to catch up with all of you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cast on another pair of socks tonight, as I needed some mindless knitting whilst watching a video. I bought the yarn in Germany whilst visiting my daughter just after my GD Alexandra was born in August,2010, and whilst there made a pair of socks to give an English friend. I really liked them and wanted some more yarn to make another pair for a friend here. My DH went to visit two months later in October, so I gave him instructions as to which store to go to in Wiesbaden, and where exactly to find the yarn, assuming they would still have the same colour, which they did. I knit that pair and still had yarn left over. Finishing that pair this past week has got me motivated to knit some more. At least I have something that is quick and easy to work on at appointments or in the car. I am just doing it as a basic stocking stitch sock, from my trusty old pattern. I am using dpn's although I did learn Magic Loop a couple of years ago, but think I need to refresh my memory as to how to do that.
> 
> Sue


Socks are looking great Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacki, you did a great job with LE and Iridea. 
I was thinking you had done something else too, but the name escapes me, but enjoyed seeing your finished projects.

Sue.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jane and all our northern cousins


Same from me, but probably a bit late. 💞💐💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics of your garden, Julie. The only colour in my garden now is the different coloured leaves, which are now falling much quicker after some strong winds yesterday.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> These shots are especially for Toni!
> My garden, as it was this morning- the Bee Borage, and Nasturtium.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie, maybe we can produce something like this...what do you think?


It's beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Karen your doing so well with your tatting and crochet.. it must feel like a whole new world for you after your operation


Same from me Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here are the last 3 items for the craft table. Green hat not finished--waiting for yarn to arrive. Yarn was LB's Amazing yarn which doesn't show the cable detail well in these photos.
> The mitts are an inexpensive, but very soft acrylic that was in the stash. The yarn is called Mellowspun from Mary Maxim.


They look great Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

begarcia44 said:


> Would love to join


Welcome, I'm sure you will love it here. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> LE blob (get the pun?)
> 
> I hope to block tomorrow night, but probably won't get to it until Wednesday


Beautiful LE blob Melanie, I can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the theme of lace & designing & the upcoming festivities...


I love it Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> WARNING , SIT DOWN , TAKE A DEEP BREATH ............Especially the very curious Jane .


Looks great Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have a framed lace hanger that I got in the Netherlands years ago. It used to hang in my nook right against the pane until we repainted. It's just in a temporary home for now. It is a great way to display a piece of lace. The Dutch have beautiful window hangings and lace curtains. DFL's post this morning prompted me to go online and check them out. It is very timely as we are having our windows measured for new blinds tomorrow, and I am sure I don't want any in our nook. Now I have a better idea of what I do want, and then it will go back to its home.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful frame Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Oh gosh! I'm so excited!!!!! So wonderful to have you back DFL. I downloaded the pattern, and my eyes glazed over. It sounds soooo complicated. That being said, the beauty of the pattern is amazing and I'll just have to try and knit it.
> 
> I am almost through with Lace Eater (reading about those of you who were making it, I just had to check it out). I figured if anything could get me ready for another DFL design, that would be the one. Didn't help. LOL I'm going to do this.....I'm going to do this....
> 
> Hi everyone else!! Missed you all, but have been lurking some to see what has been going on. I'm just sooooo busy with the 2 grandsons now.


Hi Jacki, so nice to see you, we've missed you too!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Thanks Caryn! I am totally in love with those little boys! They are just awesome!
> 
> I'm on the last several rows of the edge. I think it is beautiful even if it is only done in "bare." Actually, that makes the cables show up so nicely...and the nupps too! Love them.


I'm glad you are having such a lovely time with those little boys. Lots of fun!!! I can't wait to see your LE. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We have been down with a flu... not fun  now I need to go and see what has been going on at my place while I was at work... see ya all in the morning


Hope you are feeling better Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Bev--great going there. Those sleeves will be done in a flash
> 
> Ronie--Take care of yourself and feel better
> 
> Here is another hat completed in Noro. The colors are unique.


Great hat Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> These are split peas - orange - kind of look like lentils but smaller. We also use them to make pea soup - with salt beef & dumplings.


Looks yummy Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here we go with a pic of the hat and its colors. Seems the camera downloads the pics to computer but sometimes it is not correct and won't upload here. Why? How? Who knows!


Lovely hat Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is the sequined cowl that I finished whilst in England. The yarn is King Cole Galaxy DK. I used one ball, and have one ball left and bought another ball in a burgundy colour for another cowl.
> 
> Sue


Looks gorgeous Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are following my progress on the Gansey, this is how far I have got since last Wednesday. At a rough calculation it is about 28,500 stitches, so far- I reckon I will easily make a million!


Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞
Page 22😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We are just leaving to go and see Pete's Mum, so I will sign off for a few minutes and then while Pete is driving I will post some pics of Jackson and a little video. Take care everyone!!!! &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. Added this to my patterns Looks easier than maple leaves. I was thinking of how maple changes to red, orange and fall colors.


I love this one also. Maybe with variegated colors-yellows, oranges, reds, browns and a bit of green. There are those fall colors. MUST GET YARN-opps, how did that pop in there. I am sensing a bad, bad case of castonitis.  My computer keeps trying to tell me that castonitis is not a word-crazy red line, but I know better. I experience it and it's symptoms quite often. 

Thanks, Julie. I did sleep quite well last night. It just occurred to me that you are showing off your *spring* garden. My world is just upside down from yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanks. The Craft Fair is in 3 weeks, Nove 7 & 8. I have reached a stumbling block in my creativity and have not knit for almost 3 days--again! Began a hat in a yarn that is not expensive but people seem to like a lot. Jo-ann's Sensations Angel Hair. Realized that several of those hats and scarves sold in the past and people really like it. Further, the black ones also sold so this effort was a crochet hat with Black cuff and gray striped yarn for the crown but cannot move forward on this for some reason. May have to frog and just do a very simple knit with a couple of black stripes. This yarn is almost too warm which is why I chose crochet with its open stitches but it is too thick. It ia bulky wt yarn to begin with. Oh, well. my job report this morning and then some physical work and then hopefully back to knitting. This is the last few days to knit as I need to begin to look for some table props and figure out how to set up. 

Norma--you are right for reminding me of Monkey Mind. Thanks. Cannot do well when there is too much worry and chatter going on. Thank you for that.

Ros--Can you tell me if the lace edging for that wonderful baby blanket was your own pattern or is it in some book or online? I think I would like to do that on a blanket I need to make. I think it was the gray one with pink edging???? I was the one that took you 40 hours to do if I recall. It was such a beautiful edging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Great hat Tanya. 💞


Thank you Ros. Just gotta love Noro's colorways.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jacki--Great to see you and your wonderful knitting again. Every piece was beautiful and beautifully done. It must have been so satisfying as well as fun to have GSs with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love this one also. Maybe with variegated colors-yellows, oranges, reds, browns and a bit of green. There are those fall colors. MUST GET YARN-opps, how did that pop in there. I am sensing a bad, bad case of castonitis.  My computer keeps trying to tell me that castonitis is not a word-crazy red line, but I know better. I experience it and it's symptoms quite often.
> 
> Those Fall colors are so wonderful. I have been missing them for a couple of weeks now feeling like the leaves are falling without giving us the splendor of their color. But yesterday driving the back roads to the job there they were--colors popping up all over the wooded roads. The day was stunning, cool but comfortable, low humidity and lots of sun and clear blue skies setting off the roadside color display. I especially love the cherry reds. It was one of those days that do make you feel wonderful and glad to be alive.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love this one also. Maybe with variegated colors-yellows, oranges, reds, browns and a bit of green. There are those fall colors. MUST GET YARN-opps, how did that pop in there. I am sensing a bad, bad case of castonitis.  My computer keeps trying to tell me that castonitis is not a word-crazy red line, but I know better. I experience it and it's symptoms quite often.
> 
> Thanks, Julie. I did sleep quite well last night. It just occurred to me that you are showing off your *spring* garden. My world is just upside down from yours.


How dare your computer tell you that castonitis is not a word‼ Hahaha, I am smiling ear to ear just like these darn icons. 
I have to tell you that when I had my motorcycle I would have that great big smile on every time I got to ride and everyone started calling me the Ceshire cat. 😅

Tanya, I am sending you special energy to get you unblocked and get everything going smoothly and efficiently for you. You really need it as seen by the fact that you never opened up that box of yarn. When I order yarn I don't care what else I have to do, that must be inspected and touched right away.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Can you tell me if the lace edging for that wonderful baby blanket was your own pattern or is it in some book or online? I think I would like to do that on a blanket I need to make. I think it was the gray one with pink edging???? I was the one that took you 40 hours to do if I recall. It was such a beautiful edging.


Was it this one Tanya?💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jackson's dad shouldn't have left his boots next to the sandpit. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A little video of Jackson. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Having some fun with the puddle and a hose. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, the boot and the sandpit picture is just toooo adorable. Love the puddle also.  Put a smile on my face this morning, yes, you did. 

Ooo. more! Is that a fireman's hat on Jackson?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some more shots of the flowers around.


Lovely spring garden. Pretty thistle colors. I don't think I have seen yellow. I love the lavender plant. It is so nice to smell when touched. 
My jade plant is a succulent. They can grow quite large in a warm climate and get little pink flowers. Mine is a cutting I started from one I had in Florida, so it is still pretty small.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> --my new yarn arrived yesterday and I still haven't opened the box. Can you imagine? Such a travesty!


That is a travesty! I hope you have been able to get to it by now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It looks my kind of garden :thumbup:


Thank you for more flower photos, Julie!

We have a thistle that looks very much like your Scottish one. Could they have been brought over or native?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have been a bit stressed these past few days. Craft Fair anxiety and a couple of small jobs that have taken way too long to get the paper work finished. Deadlines and technology buggers that ate up about 6 hours yesterday . Not a good deal. Hopefully, this 2nd report will get done without those hitches.
> Just to demonstrate the stress--my new yarn arrived yesterday and I still haven't opened the box. Can you imagine? Such a travesty!


Oh no Tanya. I can't imagine not opening a package of new yarn. Hope you get to it today and that it will help relieve your stress!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson's dad shouldn't have left his boots next to the sandpit. 💞


That is funny. :lol: it does make the perfect pail!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Having some fun with the puddle and a hose. 💞


He sure knows how to have a good time!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, the boot and the sandpit picture is just toooo adorable. Love the puddle also.  Put a smile on my face this morning, yes, you did.
> 
> Ooo. more! Is that a fireman's hat on Jackson?


I love these photos!!! He is having so much fun! It is good to have you pop in Ros. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Typical child, enjoying playing in puddles.

Sue


RosD said:


> Having some fun with the puddle and a hose. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, you really must be stressed. I can't imagine not opening a package of yarn as soon as it arrives. I would be tearing it open before I even got back into the house. Hope you can relax soon.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Melanie--I had a similar problem,when trying to learn to meditate. It is a still a real struggle to quiet the mind. My visual therapist, a number of years ago, said part of my problem is my mind is more active than my eyes can accommodate. Well that was a far cry better than being labeled ADD/ADHD or worse. So we now know your secret to all your activity and accomplishments.
> 
> Chris--congrats on completing your LE. Big sense of completion--Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics of your garden, Julie. The only colour in my garden now is the different coloured leaves, which are now falling much quicker after some strong winds yesterday.
> 
> Sue


It is nice to be approaching summer- but I have been warned I may have to move the Lemon and the Orange trees, because the builders may move in as quickly as only two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞
> Page 22😀


Thank you, Ros!
Hope the traveling has gone well. And lovely to see you again- I've been wondering what was keeping you so busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love this one also. Maybe with variegated colors-yellows, oranges, reds, browns and a bit of green. There are those fall colors. MUST GET YARN-opps, how did that pop in there. I am sensing a bad, bad case of castonitis.  My computer keeps trying to tell me that castonitis is not a word-crazy red line, but I know better. I experience it and it's symptoms quite often.
> 
> *Thanks, Julie. I did sleep quite well last night. It just occurred to me that you are showing off your spring garden. My world is just upside down from yours. *


And don't forget, Bev, that the traditional summer Christmas here is a Picnic at the Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So glad you slept some- it is approaching 1 am, here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A little video of Jackson. 💞


Now I see what Sue mean't!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And don't forget, Bev, that the traditional summer Christmas here is a Picnic at the Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad you slept some- it is approaching 1 am, here!


I could do Christmas on the beach. How fun!

PS - Julie, go to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lovely spring garden. Pretty thistle colors. I don't think I have seen yellow. I love the lavender plant. It is so nice to smell when touched.
> My jade plant is a succulent. They can grow quite large in a warm climate and get little pink flowers. Mine is a cutting I started from one I had in Florida, so it is still pretty small.


I must see if I can identify one (Jade Succulent) Our climate is ideal for succulents- quite a lot of Cacti and many orchids.
The yellow Sow Thistle is not prickly, just jaggedy leaves! I love the purple of the Scotch Thistle. Don't like stepping on them though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for more flower photos, Julie!
> 
> We have a thistle that looks very much like your Scottish one. Could they have been brought over or native?


They were brought over- and most farmers would consider them to be a menace!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I could do Christmas on the beach. How fun!
> 
> PS - Julie, go to bed!


BACK to bed Toni!- I am going to have to take another Tylenol (Panadol) have developed a head ache. Bummer!
I've never really adapted to that one- I like the idea of the traditional Christmas with snow- the heavy meal is better suited for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And don't forget, Bev, that the traditional summer Christmas here is a Picnic at the Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad you slept some- it is approaching 1 am, here!


OOOooo, can I come??? Christmas at the beach sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OOOooo, can I come??? Christmas at the beach sounds wonderful!!


You would be most welcome! We do have some spectacular beaches around. and no where near as many people as one sees in photos of beaches overseas!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I'm working my way through it now.
> Did you count your stitches at the end?


No, but I put in markers as she indicated - worked out fine. If I do it again I'll use Rosemary Hill's method using knitting needles, as on Fiori Autunnali. I haven't a lot of experience with crochet and have trouble with my tension, especially with such fine, slippery yarn. But it seems to have worked out ok - on the blocking mats at the moment


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Linda I would love to see your work on Ravelry, do you have the same user name?💞


I do, Ronie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.
> 
> Sue


Yes, I have that in my library and it is a beauty. I would love to give it a try if it is not too too complicated. I haven't downloaded the pattern to give it an actual look over.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson's dad shouldn't have left his boots next to the sandpit. 💞


I love this. He is so intent on what he is doing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Having some fun with the puddle and a hose. 💞


A happy little guy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I've caught up.
Bev I hope your back is better and that you are feeling better, Ronie.
Love your socks, Sue and Jacki your shawls are beautiful..
I've enjoyed looking at your garden photos, Julie.

Thank you all for offering your prayers and hugs (they mean so much) - and for your comments on St Brigid and Voodoo.

Ann I did the crochet cast off that gives the long dramatic points.

Love your Jackson pics, Ros.

Hope you found time to open your yarn, Tanya.

If I haven't caught anyone, I'm sorry. Feeling a little more together now so will try to keep up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry about the headache, Julie. I hope it disappears quickly. For years, I have been told that a headache is a symptom that the body needs more water. I don't know if that would help you or not, but wanted to suggest it.

Thistles are not appreciated by farmers here either.  But they are their own kind of beauty. 

Just take it one moment at a time, Linda. We are here for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, the boot and the sandpit picture is just toooo adorable. Love the puddle also.  Put a smile on my face this morning, yes, you did.
> 
> Ooo. more! Is that a fireman's hat on Jackson?


I agree - so adorable!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.
> 
> Sue


That would be great, Sue, and sometime in the spring sounds good. Maybe I'll be all caught up on my WIPs by then.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is not a free pattern, or even lace, but I really like what she does with this cable: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wanderwellen


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That would be great, Sue, and sometime in the spring sounds good. Maybe I'll be all caught up on my WIPs by then.


Spring Woodland KAL in the Spring sounds great, Sue! (I sure don't know how I missed your post!) Just let me know when. 

As for being caught up on WIP's - Pam, go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Spring Woodland KAL in the Spring sounds great, Sue! (I sure don't know how I missed your post!) Just let me know when.
> 
> As for being caught up on WIP's - Pam, go for it! :thumbup:


I'm working on it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm working on it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The harder I work, the behinder I get.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Spring Woodland KAL in the Spring sounds great, Sue! (I sure don't know how I missed your post!) Just let me know when.


I don't know how I missed that post either . . I'm home and I must still be speed reading like I try to do at work. Is there a pattern that I didn't look at because I am trying really hard not to add patterns?

And Sue, I don't think I ever told how nice your socks turned out. 😊😅‼


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> The harder I work, the behinder I get.


Me, too. Mostly because of that darn castonitis!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris.

Here is the link to the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

Sue


KittyChris said:


> I don't know how I missed that post either . . I'm home and I must still be speed reading like I try to do at work. Is there a pattern that I didn't look at because I am trying really hard not to add patterns?
> 
> And Sue, I don't think I ever told how nice your socks turned out. 😊😅‼


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe late February, early March?

Sue


TLL said:


> Spring Woodland KAL in the Spring sounds great, Sue! (I sure don't know how I missed your post!) Just let me know when.
> 
> As for being caught up on WIP's - Pam, go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> He is my last and I spent the high school and college years pushing for him to do his work and do his best. He is a little lazy, prone to waiting to the last minute. So, to see him out and on his own, doing well is a burden off me. It makes me want to cheer and dance. And wonder what he would have done on his own, had I not been pushing. He may have picked up the ball a lot sooner.  ANyway, all is good.
> 
> Ronie, sounds like a lovely time had by all. A close small community is the best.
> 
> Jane, looking forward to seeing your Voodoo.


I think your pushing him is what made him move forward and be as successful as he is now  he is a lovely young man and you and your hubby can take all the credit for this .. I see way to many out there who have no ambition to do anything... because the parents just sat around watching tv and other things that are not healthy for raising children.. so they grow up being what their examples were.. My son is a bit slow on the career move himself.. but I am sure when he gets there he will be successful... I can see it in him.. and your right it does feel good to know that you don't need to worry about so much now  
Their first apartment sure is a dandy... they will have plenty of story's to tell about it as the years move forward and they move into other places.. I hope this fridge situation will get resolved...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job on getting to the BO on the Voodo Jane!! that went quickly 

I'll have to go and look at your picture of your LE Chris.. it bet it feels great to finish it 

Jacki you have really been working hard there... all of them are beautiful  and your home is very nice.. I'm so glad you came in and shared them all with us 

great progress Julie.. you'll be done before you know it 

I'm glad your back is better Bev.. it is so miserable when it is acting up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was real culture shock for me as a child when we went to Australia!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> And don't forget, Bev, that the traditional summer Christmas here is a Picnic at the Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad you slept some- it is approaching 1 am, here!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm way behind on all your goings on. This has been a very difficult few days as the eldest of my 3 younger brothers (and his family)comes to terms with the inevitable. We can only help him enjoy whatever time he has left. I don't want to go into details so I will show you the beginning of St Brigid and my Voodoo blob. I hope to block tomorrow - and to catch up with all of you.


Very nice start and wonderful Voodoo blob  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family... details aren't needed.. but it sounds difficult ((((hugs))))


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are only 10 beads and they seem to blend in so it is subtle. On the home stretch on Bat cowl.
> 
> If you want either pattern maybe Jane can post them or tell where to find them. The Bat cowl was posted here earlier this week.
> 
> ...


That would be fun! a seasonal cowl's set  I don't have a clue if I saved it or not.. its time to sort out my patterns again..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love this one also. Maybe with variegated colors-yellows, oranges, reds, browns and a bit of green. There are those fall colors. MUST GET YARN-opps, how did that pop in there. I am sensing a bad, bad case of castonitis.  My computer keeps trying to tell me that castonitis is not a word-crazy red line, but I know better. I experience it and it's symptoms quite often.
> 
> Thanks, Julie. I did sleep quite well last night. It just occurred to me that you are showing off your *spring* garden. My world is just upside down from yours.


Uh oh!! I for one hope there is no cure for castonitis  I am feeling the itch too... (that is the first symptom you know!) these cowl patterns are really getting to me .. and I love it!! LOL...

Sue your socks are wonderful!! boy you did those fast!! uh oh.. itching again...LOL

Julie it is so great to see your yard coming to life as ours are winding down... beautiful flowers... your so lucky to have a nice spot like this ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.
> 
> Sue


could you post the pattern again... so many patterns to look at the names don't always stick in my head  I may be interested!! I want to do a shawl for the Family Reunion in July!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And don't forget, Bev, that the traditional summer Christmas here is a Picnic at the Beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad you slept some- it is approaching 1 am, here!


When I was young we lived in California and my grandparents at some point moved up to Lake Tahoe area... so we had lots of holidays with the snow... then we moved to Arizona and everyone was BBQ'ing their turkey's.. it was quite a change for sure.... I lived in Eastern Oregon and we would look for a white Christmas every year... it was magical for us..  now we have Christmas on the beach.. but its cold and wet and windy...LOL not nice and warm like yours..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Maybe late February, early March?
> 
> Sue


Oh I had that one saved!!! I love it.. the pattern is quite long but it looks like a lot of very short charts  I'll save up for some ink just in case.. because I really want to do this one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry about the headache, Julie. I hope it disappears quickly. For years, I have been told that a headache is a symptom that the body needs more water. I don't know if that would help you or not, but wanted to suggest it.
> 
> Thistles are not appreciated by farmers here either.  But they are their own kind of beauty.
> 
> Just take it one moment at a time, Linda. We are here for you.


I have heard that too Toni... and its amazing what all a little extra water can do for a person 
I have vivid memories of all those thistles... we had one that would work its way through my dogs fur to the skin.. so we cut them out and then shaved him.. he was a Australian Shepard and Great Pyrenees mix... wonderful dog.. and when he got his shave he would run around jumping and having a wonderful time  but some of the thistles were so pretty...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Mostly because of that darn castonitis!


Boy, can I ever relate to that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have 4 days off!!! YAY!!! I just hope hubby doesn't fill them with 'honey do's'  I know I have to get the car in..  but I can walk home and get some exercise  

right now we are going to take the dogs to the beach.. they need their exercise too... plus they behave better  We are thinking of going up to a little town about 30 miles up in the hills this evening.. possibly getting a room at the lodge.. a friend of ours is playing up there.. He has a popular Cajun Rock band.. we have known him as long as we have known each other... and it just so happens that the lodge is ran by the same family that I work for.. I doubt there would be any perks but it will be fun all the same.. hubby was insisting on going last night but hasn't said a word about it this morning.. I hope we go.. it is beautiful up there.. but then I would also love to veg out on the couch and knit some more..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Maybe late February, early March?
> 
> Sue


How does February 28 - March 13, after Elizabeth's steeking lessons, for the Spring Wood KAL?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I have 4 days off!!! YAY!!! I just hope hubby doesn't fill them with 'honey do's'  I know I have to get the car in..  but I can walk home and get some exercise
> 
> right now we are going to take the dogs to the beach.. they need their exercise too... plus they behave better  We are thinking of going up to a little town about 30 miles up in the hills this evening.. possibly getting a room at the lodge.. a friend of ours is playing up there.. He has a popular Cajun Rock band.. we have known him as long as we have known each other... and it just so happens that the lodge is ran by the same family that I work for.. I doubt there would be any perks but it will be fun all the same.. hubby was insisting on going last night but hasn't said a word about it this morning.. I hope we go.. it is beautiful up there.. but then I would also love to veg out on the couch and knit some more..


Enjoy your time off however you spend it, Ronie! (And the beach for me.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Karen ...Jane is going away 😉perhaps Ringo will be on guard though !...


Ringo is Julie's dog - Tango _might_ guard the yarn but my husband will be here to fend off all attacks.
My first thought was that he'd probably give it all away but then I figured that he would realize that I would just buy more to replace it so it would be in his interest to protect it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:



> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> Here is the link to the pattern.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue. I did look at that one and only favorited it. It is now in my library in case I decide to knit along. Goodnes knows I have enough yarn stashed now . . .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--thanks. The Craft Fair is in 3 weeks, Nove 7 & 8. I have reached a stumbling block in my creativity and have not knit for almost 3 days--again! Began a hat in a yarn that is not expensive but people seem to like a lot. Jo-ann's Sensations Angel Hair. Realized that several of those hats and scarves sold in the past and people really like it. Further, the black ones also sold so this effort was a crochet hat with Black cuff and gray striped yarn for the crown but cannot move forward on this for some reason. May have to frog and just do a very simple knit with a couple of black stripes. This yarn is almost too warm which is why I chose crochet with its open stitches but it is too thick. It ia bulky wt yarn to begin with. Oh, well. my job report this morning and then some physical work and then hopefully back to knitting. This is the last few days to knit as I need to begin to look for some table props and figure out how to set up.
> 
> Norma--you are right for reminding me of Monkey Mind. Thanks. Cannot do well when there is too much worry and chatter going on. Thank you for that.
> 
> Ros--Can you tell me if the lace edging for that wonderful baby blanket was your own pattern or is it in some book or online? I think I would like to do that on a blanket I need to make. I think it was the gray one with pink edging???? I was the one that took you 40 hours to do if I recall. It was such a beautiful edging.


Tanya, with the bulky yarn you might consider The Bowler. There are 6 rows of stockinette stitch then rows of mesh then decreases. Entire thing can be made in 2-3 hours. It is made flat and has a seam. The mesh helps with the openness and creates a spiral look up the body.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-bowler


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Jane as per usual. 💞


Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds good to me. I will mark it on my calendar.

Sue


TLL said:


> How does February 28 - March 13, after Elizabeth's steeking lessons, for the Spring Wood KAL?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I think your pushing him is what made him move forward and be as successful as he is now  he is a lovely young man and you and your hubby can take all the credit for this .. I see way to many out there who have no ambition to do anything... because the parents just sat around watching tv and other things that are not healthy for raising children.. so they grow up being what their examples were.. My son is a bit slow on the career move himself.. but I am sure when he gets there he will be successful... I can see it in him.. and your right it does feel good to know that you don't need to worry about so much now
> Their first apartment sure is a dandy... they will have plenty of story's to tell about it as the years move forward and they move into other places.. I hope this fridge situation will get resolved...


Bev, I agree with Ronie. And I know I meant to comment on that apartment they have too😆 
My daughter had an apartment in a house that was so old it had some old fashioned heating contraption that didn't work but nevertheless was sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor. It was a big old Victorian home with 12 foot high ceilings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Oct 31 2015 
Trinity Stole by Cheryl Beckerich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinity-stole

She has a number of lovely free designs - some of which I already have but I just added more.

This one is in bulky - don't often see a nice shawl in this weight.
Venezia Glamour Shawl by Cheryl Beckerich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-glamour-shawl

Longwood Capelet by Cheryl Beckerich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/longwood-capelet

Pumpkin Jack Cloth by Elaine Fitzpatrick
http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.ca/2015/10/pumpkin-jack.html
She has a lot of cute bib & cloth patterns.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&designer=Elaine%20Fitzpatrick&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs

Snowbaby wash cloth is really cute. Would that work for what you have in mind, Tricia?
http://www.necrat.us/bibs/snowbabycloth.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jackson's dad shouldn't have left his boots next to the sandpit. 💞


Not just a smile for this one - I laughed out loud!
 

ETA: The person taking the picture might get in a bit of trouble for not stopping him, though. Worth the backlash!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


Beautiful color Jane. Love it and can't wait to see this blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I do like that Spring Wood pattern. I don't think I'll be over my bout of castonitis, but hey, live dangerously 

I'll be visiting my favorite thistle in a couple of weeks. It is in a field up in Lake City where I will be taking some flight lessons. Since it stands up above the rest of the grasses and plants it makes a nice object to practice turns-around-a-point on. It is one of those purple Scottish looking ones. 

My LE is off the mats. I really need to take more time when taking photos as it is hanging crooked on the dressform. It has wonderful drape. This yarn was tetchy to tink as it is very slippery and not tightly wound (not sure if it was wound so much as just strung together, lol) so it split very easily but the finished fabric is nice. Soft and smooth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.


Sign me up!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And now for my blocked LE.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


The texture looks like it will be amazing!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> No, but I put in markers as she indicated - worked out fine.


I put in markers on that last row, as well, since I realized that was where the points would go. Glad I was wise enough to follow her instructions!


> If I do it again I'll use Rosemary Hill's method using knitting needles, as on Fiori Autunnali.


I must go look at that border again.


> on the blocking mats at the moment


Looking forward to seeing it - that is a lovely blue! I have to darn the ends in on mine then it is going in soak.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I do like that Spring Wood pattern. I don't think I'll be over my bout of castonitis, but hey, live dangerously
> 
> I'll be visiting my favorite thistle in a couple of weeks. It is in a field up in Lake City where I will be taking some flight lessons. Since it stands up above the rest of the grasses and plants it makes a nice object to practice turns-around-a-point on. It is one of those purple Scottish looking ones.
> 
> My LE is off the mats. I really need to take more time when taking photos as it is hanging crooked on the dressform. It has wonderful drape. This yarn was tetchy to tink as it is very slippery and not tightly wound (not sure if it was wound so much as just strung together, lol) so it split very easily but the finished fabric is nice. Soft and smooth.


Beautiful Mel✨💖💞😀 I love it and the color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Two stunning Lace Eaters!!! They are gorgeous, Melanie and Chris!!! 

(Oh, I need to get back to mine again!!!)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> The harder I work, the behinder I get.


Same here. Then there is that cute, need it for . . . special occasions. :roll: :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Was it this one Tanya?💞


Yes, and think that was the one you sent me? It is very special.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson's dad shouldn't have left his boots next to the sandpit. 💞


Have to laugh. It is a classic!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That would be fun! a seasonal cowl's set  I don't have a clue if I saved it or not.. its time to sort out my patterns again..


The red beads are hard to see. They are the eyes of the bats. I finished it in 3 days but I also had meetings, errands, study/lesson preparation and chores. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bat-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry about the headache, Julie. I hope it disappears quickly.


Me, too, Julie.


> For years, I have been told that a headache is a symptom that the body needs more water. I don't know if that would help you or not, but wanted to suggest it.


I find a cup of tea often helps - maybe that is why.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is not a free pattern, or even lace, but I really like what she does with this cable: ...


Tricia pointed that out to me the other day. It is neat, isn't it? Especially with the two colours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Maybe I'll be all caught up on my WIPs by then.


Of course, you won't be - because you will have added more!
Ask me how I know.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is not a free pattern, or even lace, but I really like what she does with this cable: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wanderwellen


Oh, me, too. They are unique and in 2 colors quite dramatic. The pattern is a bit dear but so intriguing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The harder I work, the behinder I get.


I can relate to that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... Is there a pattern that I didn't look at because I am trying really hard not to add patterns? ...


I assume that Sue was referring to this one:
Spring Wood Shawl by Denise Bartels
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

ETA: Reading on, I see that Sue also supplied the link.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Those Lace Eaters are rocking it! Wow! Beautiful work ladies!!!! Now we have a "Lace Eaters Society" shawl to wear....where should we have lunch?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great job on getting to the BO on the Voodo Jane!! that went quickly


The BO itself took several hours.
As for the whole thing, Boo sets a faster pace with her MKALs - most people provide a clue a week but hers are usually spaced over just 2 weeks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


That is really beautiful Chris. I love the color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That would be fun! a seasonal cowl's set  I don't have a clue if I saved it or not.. its time to sort out my patterns again..


Just in case you didn't save it:
Bat Cowl by Beth Knox
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/217.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, with the bulky yarn you might consider The Bowler. There are 6 rows of stockinette stitch then rows of mesh then decreases. Entire thing can be made in 2-3 hours. It is made flat and has a seam. The mesh helps with the openness and creates a spiral look up the body.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-bowler


That does look like a quickie and in a nice yarn could be a seller. I have lots of that Sensations Angel Hair and want to use it up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...these cowl patterns are really getting to me ...


I agree - they are tantalizing me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...We are thinking of going up to a little town about 30 miles up in the hills this evening.. possibly getting a room at the lodge...


Sounds like a nice little getaway, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful color Jane. Love it and can't wait to see this blocked.


Thanks, CheshireChris ;-)
That might not happen today if I don't get away from this computer!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...My LE is off the mats. ..


It looks fantastic, Melanie!!
I was going to remind you to add it to the FOs for the prize draw but I just checked & see that you have done so. 
Someone asked about an LE parade, I think. If you think it appropriate, I can organize one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great weekend Ronie, enjoy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


Gorgeous, Chris!!
You were right that this yarn shows up the texture quite well.
I see that you have posted in the group, too. 
Maybe one of us will win the prize & then the rest of us will have to buy the same pattern (I am assuming that the prize is a pattern) so that we can all knit one of those as well.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That does look like a quickie and in a nice yarn could be a seller. I have lots of that Sensations Angel Hair and want to use it up.


This uses super bulky with 10.5 needles. With a short cable or dpn the seam could be eliminated.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Just in case you didn't save it:
> Bat Cowl by Beth Knox
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/217.pdf


I am beginning to think cowls are better than scarves. No ends flying to get caught, not slip off, depending on design will lay flat under a coat, can be a fashion statement.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Jane. Can't wait to see it blocked. Hard to tell the colour.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...(Oh, I need to get back to mine again!!!)


Yes, please do! We all want to see it!
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, that looks really good. It is such a pretty colour.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I do like that Spring Wood pattern. I don't think I'll be over my bout of castonitis, but hey, live dangerously
> 
> I'll be visiting my favorite thistle in a couple of weeks. It is in a field up in Lake City where I will be taking some flight lessons. Since it stands up above the rest of the grasses and plants it makes a nice object to practice turns-around-a-point on. It is one of those purple Scottish looking ones.
> 
> My LE is off the mats. I really need to take more time when taking photos as it is hanging crooked on the dressform. It has wonderful drape. This yarn was tetchy to tink as it is very slippery and not tightly wound (not sure if it was wound so much as just strung together, lol) so it split very easily but the finished fabric is nice. Soft and smooth.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Those Lace Eaters are rocking it! Wow! Beautiful work ladies!!!! Now we have a "Lace Eaters Society" shawl to wear....where should we have lunch?


The most recent "plan" was to raid Jane's stash on our way to Norma's.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Snowbaby wash cloth is really cute. Would that work for what you have in mind, Tricia?
> http://www.necrat.us/bibs/snowbabycloth.pdf


I think so. Why didn't I think about adapting a wash cloth pattern? There are so many cute ones. Figure out the number of repeats needed for the length. Use purl as written or yo decrease.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Chris.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am beginning to think cowls are better than scarves. No ends flying to get caught, not slip off, depending on design will lay flat under a coat, can be a fashion statement.


I designed a couple of them for the workshop that is not able to happen. We could do a KAL sometime. We need more WIP's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The red beads are hard to see....


That looks fantastic, Tricia!! Great job!
Is this one for you or your friend?
(I have to resist the urge to cast this one. Be strong, Jane!)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy Weekend.....must be quick because I am doing FaceTime for my Granddaughter's Birthday this afternoon.

I have a preliminary chart for you...or maybe this is the final one. This is for a Fuchsia Flowers sampler...you must check the main pattern for some of the instructions on stitches....other than that...the standard DFL stitch guides are followed....pink for SSK or SKP, green for K2tog, orange for CDD or SK2P; purple for YO...but on Row 32....there are 3 CDDs...you only do one, because in the original pattern the CDD covered 3 boxes.

Also....the rows should be odd numbers...my program went weird on me and numbered them 1,2,3,etc. These are only the odd rows...you must follow the instructions for the even rows in between these rows....I know, this is confusing...I will try to clean up the instructions and put out another document with it all together...but at least you might get the idea of what I have in mind for the sampler...you know, I didn't mean for it to be this way...wanted a document...but it came out as a photo...wow...that's what I get for doing it in a hurry...it has been a while since I used this program...but you get the idea.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am beginning to think cowls are better than scarves...


I was into a bit of a cowl-phase (before I discovered the beauty of lace shawls) & actually knit one for myself. I have collected a lot of beautiful cowl patterns but can't seem to get myself back to them.
They are certainly more practical than scarves, to my mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Jane. Can't wait to see it blocked. Hard to tell the colour.


Thanks - it is burgundy - or maybe more of a deep garnet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie and Chris--great jobs on your LE.

Jacki--can we come for lunch even if we didn't do the LE?

Ronie--sounds like a fun nite if you get to the Inn.


Up working since 6 a.m. today on computer report. After spending about 8 hours beta Thurs and Fri morning getting the first report sent out, I thought the computer/scanner/camera issues were worked out. But as soon as I tried to scan there was that confounded message about no connectivity!!!!!!!!!!! And Brother is not available on weekends. Should have done the report last nite before 9 PM which is when they close for the week. But I thought to give myself a couple of house at the Farmer's Market and then catching up here on LP. Silly me thinking to trust any technology in this house. Spent about 3 hours trying to deal with panic about not getting in the report on time. Was a bit proud of myself though for figuring how to handle this. Fortunately had the report format on the computer and figured out how to fill it out so had to go through and redo the report typing it up. And then took pictures of the diagrams and downloaded them. I am sure it looked bizarre to the person who rec'd this fractured report but I got it in and that was the issue--24 hour turn around. I really need this connection for future work but it is like working for a totalitarian regime. But it is done and big sigh of relief. 

Then I opened my new yarn box. Wound up buying some Plymouth yarn along with the LB Amazing and something else in greens. Such nice colors in a bunch--like Fall colors. Red, green, mustardy yellow, silver. One skiing was missing. The disappointment is that the yarn is not anywheres as soft as the same harm in my stash. It is the Plymouth alpaca/merino/ donegal , some is hand painted and some is not. The yarn in stash is soft as a new kitten but not this stuff. It will get used tho.

Need to get into the garden and pick. Frost is on its way I fear.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Those Lace Eaters are rocking it! Wow! Beautiful work ladies!!!! Now we have a "Lace Eaters Society" shawl to wear....where should we have lunch?


Why don't you all wear them when you drop by my place?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy Weekend.....must be quick because I am doing FaceTime for my Granddaughter's Birthday this afternoon.
> 
> I have a preliminary chart for you...or maybe this is the final one. This is for a Fuchsia Flowers sampler...you must check the main pattern for some of the instructions on stitches....other than that...the standard DFL stitch guides are followed....pink for SSK or SKP, green for K2tog, orange for CDD or SK2P; purple for YO...but on Row 32....there are 3 CDDs...you only do one, because in the original pattern the CDD covered 3 boxes.
> 
> Also....the rows should be odd numbers...my program went weird on me and numbered them 1,2,3,etc. These are only the odd rows...you must follow the instructions for the even rows in between these rows....I know, this is confusing...I will try to clean up the instructions and put out another document with it all together...but at least you might get the idea of what I have in mind for the sampler...you know, I didn't mean for it to be this way...wanted a document...but it came out as a photo...wow...that's what I get for doing it in a hurry...it has been a while since I used this program...but you get the idea.


Wow!!! It is no wonder why we all thought the original pattern looked complicated if this is the simpler version, and I know that it is! It sure does look do-able though.  Thank you, DFL! Happy Skyping!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The most recent "plan" was to raid Jane's stash on our way to Norma's.


Great minds think alike 

...except for the raiding part.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I designed a couple of them for the workshop that is not able to happen...


Ahh - I wondered about that. I thought that there as reference made to a workshop in the fall & thought that I had dreamed it. What prevented it from happening?


> We could do a KAL sometime. We need more WIP's.


We surely do!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I have a preliminary chart for you...or maybe this is the final one. This is for a Fuchsia Flowers sampler......


Excellent!! Thank you so much, DFL!
I really appreciate the time that you have put into this.
This is much more do-able.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Wow!!! It is no wonder why we all thought the original pattern looked complicated if this is the simpler version, and I know that it is! It sure does look do-able though.  Thank you, DFL! Happy Skyping!


I am already making a document for it with instructions...but will have to wait until tonight to get it done.. I will put in instructions for the symbols. The part that is outlined in the medium gray line is the original part of the pattern that I am trying to duplicate...only this is just the flower...nothing else, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free until Oct 31 2015
> Trinity Stole by Cheryl Beckerich
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinity-stole
> 
> ...


All of these look great...as if I have no patterns, no WIPs, etc. But hey...keeps me off the streets and out of trouble, right????


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> I designed a couple of them for the workshop that is not able to happen. We could do a KAL sometime. We need more WIP's.


Maybe but I am limited by my needles. Keeps me in some control and encourages finishing to have the needles for something else ...or... adapt to use the needles available.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That looks fantastic, Tricia!! Great job!
> Is this one for you or your friend?
> (I have to resist the urge to cast this one. Be strong, Jane!)


This one is for my friend/neighbor. Mother of the boys the Halloween caps are for.

You only need a couple of days or less. Plenty of time. Could you see the eyes?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> ...except for the raiding part.


It was my turn to laugh out loud this time. 



jscaplen said:


> Ahh - I wondered about that. I thought that there as reference made to a workshop in the fall & thought that I had dreamed it. What prevented it from happening?


Sadly, Shirley isn't able to do whatever it is she does for workshops. She would promote it on KP though, so others might join us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...as if I have no patterns, no WIPs, etc. But hey...keeps me off the streets and out of trouble, right????


That's us! No problem here, officer!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am already making a document for it with instructions...but will have to wait until tonight to get it done.. I will put in instructions for the symbols. The part that is outlined in the medium gray line is the original part of the pattern that I am trying to duplicate...only this is just the flower...nothing else, so we will see how it goes.


One step/stitch at a time.  Your version is so much more readable. I'm sure we would manage quite well with that. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...You only need a couple of days or less. Plenty of time...


Obviously you underestimate the number of UFOs, WIPs & planned projects that are demanding my time. ;-)


> Could you see the eyes?


When I zoomed in, yes. I wonder if they would be more visible if they were moved into the head instead of on the edge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace wrote:
...as if I have no patterns, no WIPs, etc. But hey...keeps me off the streets and out of trouble, right????

jscaplen wrote:
That's us! No problem here, officer!

Who? What? We didn't do anything!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Chris!!
> You were right that this yarn shows up the texture quite well.
> I see that you have posted in the group, too.
> Maybe one of us will win the prize & then the rest of us will have to buy the same pattern (I am assuming that the prize is a pattern) so that we can all knit one of those as well.


This yarn does show the detail well, I am happy about that. When I first started knitting I had my doubts as the twist didn't seem to be as good as I would have thought. I didn't have the fuzz problem that you did, but the yarn did seem fuzzy and so when it went in for a bath I squished it very little as I didn't want to create any fuzzy spots.

One of her patterns would be a great prize. And I would love to knit Mad Blood or Minarets and Lace or Southern Blue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!! Jane love the color!!! I look forward to seeing it blocked.. fingers crossed it works out all ok 

Melanie that is beautiful... I looked on yours to see how much further I have... it could happen this week  .. getting so excited...

Chris another stunning LE.. your's and Melanies colors are so close I missed your post until Toni said something.. I'm so glad to be able to see it 

We booked our room... and I got a message on Facebook asking if we were going!! so I am guessing there will be several of us up there  so much fun.. and my son popped by and they are happy to watch the dogs ... yay!!

This is where we are staying..  http://www.cougarlane.com/home.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...One of her patterns would be a great prize. And I would love to knit Mad Blood or Minarets and Lace or Southern Blue


That's my short list, too.
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I designed a couple of them for the workshop that is not able to happen. We could do a KAL sometime. We need more WIP's.


I was just wondering about your workshop... why is it not going to happen??? did I miss something??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The CAL is here - 5 weeks long starting OCT 17th 2015.
Butterfly Shawl by Kristi Zemas
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-shawl-12

Vermicelli Autumn Wrap by Sybil R
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/10/vermicelli-autumn-wrap.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> WOW!!! Jane love the color!!! I look forward to seeing it blocked.. fingers crossed it works out all ok
> 
> Melanie that is beautiful... I looked on yours to see how much further I have... it could happen this week  .. getting so excited...
> 
> ...


Not really close colors. mine is a grayish blue and Mel's is purple. 
Sounds like you will have a great time tonight. I'm happy for you.

My neighbor Tom is coming over to bleed the lines to my boiler as I had totally run out of oil before ordering more and it promises to go below freezing tonight. Thank goodness the price of fuel has dropped so much!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The CAL is here - 5 weeks long starting OCT 17th 2015.
> Butterfly Shawl by Kristi Zemas
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-shawl-12
> 
> ...


I saw this Vermicelli on facebook today.. she said it was hers.. I wonder if she is Sybil.. ??? I noticed when I first started KP that there were some who thought they could fool us by posting pics and taking credit.. that didn't seem to last long and neither did they...LOL this is very pretty though and I have it saved.. thanks


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Sadly, Shirley isn't able to do whatever it is she does for workshops. She would promote it on KP though, so others might join us.


Maybe we need to start our own group on Ravelry for the KALs that we do. Then we could have those last maybe 6 or 8 weeks and we can use up a few less pages her on the LP every 2 weeks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> All of these look great...as if I have no patterns, no WIPs, etc. But hey...keeps me off the streets and out of trouble, right????


LOL! I could see us in the county lock up for whatever, we would all be livid that they took our yarn and needles away during booking. Think of all the knitting that could get done stuck in a cell with nothing else to do?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am already making a document for it with instructions...but will have to wait until tonight to get it done.. I will put in instructions for the symbols. The part that is outlined in the medium gray line is the original part of the pattern that I am trying to duplicate...only this is just the flower...nothing else, so we will see how it goes.


You may have already shared this, so sorry if asking again, but what is the name of your patterning writing program?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I saw this Vermicelli on facebook today.. she said it was hers.. I wonder if she is Sybil.. ??? I noticed when I first started KP that there were some who thought they could fool us by posting pics and taking credit.. that didn't seem to last long and neither did they...LOL this is very pretty though and I have it saved.. thanks


Yes, this, a German woman is Sybil-R. She is the one who designed the 2 avant garde mitts I just did. Like a lot of her work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, it was so lovely to see him. Such fun he is having!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sadly, Shirley isn't able to do whatever it is she does for workshops. She would promote it on KP though, so others might join us.


Shirley said a long time ago she was going to stop doing the Workshops and we had discussed me taking them over. But for some reason it never came to pass. It is a lot of work, at least till you get the hang of it. With my computer issues though I wouldn't do it now--at least not till I get a computer working right w/o making me want to kill. She had said mine would be the last but then she had also committed to Toni. I don't think anymore since then.

But we could do one if we wanted. I have her notes and it would mean getting things coordinated with Admin which is not hard. She did a lot of marketing of the workshops and spent a lot of energy looking for people to do them. We would not have to make that commitment and do only 1 at a time of what we were interested in doing.

All that said, I am not sure it would matter. We already run our own workshops here and LP is open to anyone who wants to join and participate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I really liked the Spring Woodland Shawl that Jane posted a couple of days ago, and would happy to host a KAL sometime in the spring if people are interested.
> 
> Sue


Yes, please :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LOL! I could see us in the county lock up for whatever, *we would all be livid that they took our yarn and needles away* during booking. Think of all the knitting that could get done stuck in a cell with nothing else to do?


That would be worse than the trouble we got into originally!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL! I could see us in the county lock up for whatever, we would all be livid that they took our yarn and needles away during booking. Think of all the knitting that could get done stuck in a cell with nothing else to do?


Actually there were many women who took up knitting and crocheting in prison. Don't know the current situation given the hysteria about violence today. So don't think I would like to be in that situation.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Shirley said a long time ago she was going to stop doing the Workshops and we had discussed me taking them over. But for some reason it never came to pass. It is a lot of work, at least till you get the hang of it. With my computer issues though I wouldn't do it now--at least not till I get a computer working right w/o making me want to kill. She had said mine would be the last but then she had also committed to Toni. I don't think anymore since then.
> 
> But we could do one if we wanted. I have her notes and it would mean getting things coordinated with Admin which is not hard. She did a lot of marketing of the workshops and spent a lot of energy looking for people to do them. We would not have to make that commitment and do only 1 at a time of what we were interested in doing.
> 
> *All that said, I am not sure it would matter. We already run our own workshops here and LP is open to anyone who wants to join and participate.*


And this is much easier.

They are not complicated cowls, just unique stitch patterns. They could be pretty quick Christmas gifts if we wanted to squeeze them into one of the WIP sessions coming up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...She is the one who designed the 2 avant garde mitts I just did...


I recognized your mitts when I looked at her other patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...All that said, I am not sure it would matter. We already run our own workshops here and LP is open to anyone who wants to join and participate.


I agree with this. No point in making more work for ourselves. That takes away from creating-time.
If we do something really workshoppy, we can just make sure to promote it if we want to generate interest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...if we wanted to squeeze them into one of the WIP sessions coming up.


Why not?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> WOW!!! Jane love the color!!! I look forward to seeing it blocked.. fingers crossed it works out all ok
> 
> Melanie that is beautiful... I looked on yours to see how much further I have... it could happen this week  .. getting so excited...
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful weekend, Ronie! It looks like a nice place and nice location. 

No, you haven't missed anything. I just haven't mentioned the workshop with everything else we have been doing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


Looking great :thumbup: I am looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that is scrumptious! I love it. Is the colour right after blocking?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


Ans another gorgeous LE. That is a pretty colour :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is a very neat cowl and a quick knit, too. Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like a nice little getaway, Ronie


Enjoy yourself!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with this. No point in making more work for ourselves. That takes away from creating-time.
> If we do something really workshoppy, we can just make sure to promote it if we want to generate interest.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And this is much easier.
> 
> They are not complicated cowls, just unique stitch patterns. They could be pretty quick Christmas gifts if we wanted to squeeze them into one of the WIP sessions coming up.


I am confused. Maybe reading too fast and missing reading.
The bat cowl and the bulky Vite Cowl are the currents ones that stick in my mind.

What cowls are you referring to?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you do live in a very beautiful area. Of course it looks so much like mine in some ways. Have a great evening.


Chris--do bundle up tonite. Freezing temps are predicted around me and just came in from the garden. Once the sun dipped it began to get real cold, winter jacket cold.

Went to say good bye to the summer plants in the garden harvesting whatever was there. For a garden that produced little and never got completely planted there sure is a lot of food all over the kitchen now. Just cut the thyme patch and my hands have that aroma embedded. That is such a wonderful smell.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am confused. Maybe reading too fast and missing reading.
> The bat cowl and the bulky Vite Cowl are the currents ones that stick in my mind.
> 
> What cowls are you referring to?


These are cowls that I designed for a workshop this Fall. The charts are done. They would be easy to write up. We could do them November 22 - December 6, after Jane's snowflakes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Went to say good bye to the summer plants in the garden harvesting whatever was there. For a garden that produced little and never got completely planted there sure is a lot of food all over the kitchen now. Just cut the thyme patch and my hands have that aroma embedded. That is such a wonderful smell.


And a wonderful blessing.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Mel and Chris ...beautiful LEs .
Ros ..good to see you and your posts of J.
Tricia ...the bats are impressive .
Jane ...had Tango and Ringo in my head and printed the wrong one ...sorry.
Ronie ...looks wonderful place so hope you enjoy.
DFL ..Thank you for the chart .
Bev ..how are you ? 
Not much happening knitting wise at the moment .Life getting in the way .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*dragonflylace* --> If you are using Excel (or other "spreadsheet" program) you have to specify ' in front of the number to FORCE the number sequence you want.
WOW! I just compared your "original" with the graph for a rendition...Mom is calling it "Sugar!" (Southern for difficult but pretty hand-craft item).


tamarque said:


> Went to say good bye to the summer plants in the garden harvesting whatever was there. For a garden that produced little and never got completely planted there sure is a lot of food all over the kitchen now. Just cut the thyme patch and my hands have that aroma embedded. That is such a wonderful smell.


I still can rely on my pointy-leaf sage being there after the frost this weekend. Sigh...I've already yanked all visible fruit on the tomatoes, and peppers (Serrano and Jalapeno).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Looking great :thumbup: I am looking forward to seeing it blocked.


Thanks - still working on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...had Tango and Ringo in my head and printed the wrong one ...sorry...


No problem


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is not a free pattern, or even lace, but I really like what she does with this cable: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wanderwellen


Thanks, I love this one. I have it in my library now.

Ronie, re: DS and his fridge. The freezer froze over the circulation duct down into the fridge. They had to defrost it. I think they had the knob all the way over to the coldest in the fridge. The apartment is really nice. It's a great starter and cheap, which is what they need. Other than that, thanks for your kind words. I tend to put myself down as a mother, to think about it the other way-that my pushing helped him to get where he is now-I like that different perspective. Thanks. 

Chris, thanks to you also. 

Jane, love your blob.

Melanie, your LE is gorgeous!

Chris, I love yours also. I love the color. Beautimus! Great picture.

Tricia, your cowl looks great!!

DFL, lovely chart. Looking forward to the download later.  When you can get to it. 

Ronie, that place you are going to stay looks like lots of fun.  I must have missed your post, when are you going? 



Toni said:


> These are cowls that I designed for a workshop this Fall. The charts are done. They would be easy to write up. We could do them November 22 - December 6, after Jane's snowflakes.


Works for me. 



Ann said:


> Bev ..how are you ?


Thanks for asking and all others who commented. Last night the back really kicked up again. We were cleaning till 9:45. Came home and had another magnesium bath. Went to bed. Woke up and it is so much better today. Barely a twinge when I breath deep. We got a large ace bandage that I will wear when we clean again, because I definitely do NOT want to aggravate the bugger. DH set up the church chairs all by himself today because he did not want me to aggravate my back today. Hopefully with today and tomorrow off, it will be fine by Mon.  Oh, my, so much better today.

Finally got through and caught up. DH and I are running away to Clifty Falls on Halloween weekend. We got a letter from the Inn, they are having a decorate your door contest, a costume contest and trick or treating. Wow, we thought we would miss Halloween. DH always participated in our churches Trunk or Treat. So it sounds as if we will have fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


Looking forward to seeing it blocked, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--can't wait to see you cowl patterns. Sounds like a good knitting subject for our LP. I have a mess of stuff to deal with in November, but will try to participate a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I do like that Spring Wood pattern. I don't think I'll be over my bout of castonitis, but hey, live dangerously
> 
> I'll be visiting my favorite thistle in a couple of weeks. It is in a field up in Lake City where I will be taking some flight lessons. Since it stands up above the rest of the grasses and plants it makes a nice object to practice turns-around-a-point on. It is one of those purple Scottish looking ones.
> 
> My LE is off the mats. I really need to take more time when taking photos as it is hanging crooked on the dressform. It has wonderful drape. This yarn was tetchy to tink as it is very slippery and not tightly wound (not sure if it was wound so much as just strung together, lol) so it split very easily but the finished fabric is nice. Soft and smooth.


Absolutely lovely, Melanie! Beautiful color, beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


Another beauty and, again, beautiful color, beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> (Oh, I need to get back to mine again!!!)


I do, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Of course, you won't be - because you will have added more!
> Ask me how I know.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The red beads are hard to see. They are the eyes of the bats. I finished it in 3 days but I also had meetings, errands, study/lesson preparation and chores.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bat-cowl


Oh, I like that, Tricia!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--can't wait to see you cowl patterns. Sounds like a good knitting subject for our LP. I have a mess of stuff to deal with in November, but will try to participate a bit.


Thank you, Tanya. Have fun getting ready for your sale.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros. It is finished now. I am so pleased to finally complete my first Boo design!!
> Here is the blob - will block later today. I sure hope I don't discover any errors in that BO because I don't know how I'd work my way back.


Going to be beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I do like that Spring Wood pattern. I don't think I'll be over my bout of castonitis, but hey, live dangerously
> 
> I'll be visiting my favorite thistle in a couple of weeks. It is in a field up in Lake City where I will be taking some flight lessons. Since it stands up above the rest of the grasses and plants it makes a nice object to practice turns-around-a-point on. It is one of those purple Scottish looking ones.
> 
> My LE is off the mats. I really need to take more time when taking photos as it is hanging crooked on the dressform. It has wonderful drape. This yarn was tetchy to tink as it is very slippery and not tightly wound (not sure if it was wound so much as just strung together, lol) so it split very easily but the finished fabric is nice. Soft and smooth.


Your LE is gorgeous, Melanie. I love the colour too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my blocked LE.


Another beauty and your photos are great, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing it - that is a lovely blue! I have to darn the ends in on mine then it is going in soak.


I'm looking forward to seeing it, Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My sister lent me a little book with teddy bears in it that she wanted to knit, so I thought I had better just knit one to see if I liked them and also if I wanted to buy the book. Well I have to say probably not my best effort, but quick to knit, it's about 15cms tall. I think I will stick with Gypsycream patterns. I prefer them. &#128158;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The red beads are hard to see. They are the eyes of the bats. I finished it in 3 days but I also had meetings, errands, study/lesson preparation and chores.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bat-cowl


It has turned out very nicely, Tricia. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The BO itself took several hours.
> As for the whole thing, Boo sets a faster pace with her MKALs - most people provide a clue a week but hers are usually spaced over just 2 weeks.


I liked that the clues come quickly and it really wasn't hard to keep up, though I admit that I haven't several mkals going on at the same time, as you and Sue have. The bind off was the trickiest part of the whole thing and took me 2 full evenings. I'm still not a complete convert to mkals but did enjoy this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:
 

> ...Hopefully with today and tomorrow off, it will be fine by Mon.  Oh, my, so much better today.


Glad to hear, Bev.


> Jane, love your blob.


Thank you, Bev 


> DH and I are running away to Clifty Falls on Halloween weekend. ...


Sounds like fun.
What's Trunk or Treat - or did spell check take over?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a cute little bear,Ros. But your Gypsycream bears are treasures, way beyond cute. 

Jane, Trunk or Treat. That's where the people of the church come together and back their cars up to the sidewalk at the church, wear Halloween costumes (not scary), open their trunks which are full of candy. Then the kids of the town can come to the church and walk down the sidewalk and get candy from a safe source. It's lots of fun and the community loves it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking forward to seeing it blocked, Jane.


I just finished pinning it. My thumbs are killing me!
Doesn't matter, though. You know that feeling of falling in love again when you see your latest creation laid out in all its glory? Compensates for the pain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too!


How far along are you?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check back, Jane, I added the description of Trunk or Treat on my last post.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Going to be beautiful.


Thank you, Linda 
My small points are not a great deal smaller than my big points. Did you find that?
What a lovely design, though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think I will stick with Gypsycream patterns. I prefer them. 💞


It is cute - & well dressed - but your Huggable Bears _are_ cuter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I liked that the clues come quickly and it really wasn't hard to keep up, though I admit that I haven't several mkals going on at the same time


That has been the biggest problem for me. If you get behind on the first clue, it makes it hard to catch up. I purposefully refused to CO Vanessa - even though I really, really wanted to. I was going to finish this one on time come hell or high water!


> The bind off was the trickiest part of the whole thing and took me 2 full evenings.


It took up all of my knitting time yesterday!


> I'm still not a complete convert to mkals but did enjoy this one.


I am so hooked that I find it hard to consider knitting one that isn't a mystery.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Trunk or Treat....


Great idea - makes it a great social time for the parents, as well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is cute - & well dressed - but your Huggable Bears _are_ cuter.


Totally!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats on finishing that Boo design. It looks like it will be amazing. Bet it feels good to be done with that bind off. Will cross my fingers for you that it is all okay!

Oh Melanie, great job on your LE. It turned out lovely!
And Chris yours is absolutely gorgeous as well. 

Tricia, the bat cowl turned out perfectly. I can see those red eyes.
You certainly finished quickly!

Jane, I would love to see an LE parade since so many of you did one. It would be fun to see them all in one place :thumbup: 

Ronie, enjoy your get a way. Looks like a nice place.

DFL, thanks for all the time you have put into this to adjust it. Certainly more doable and worth a try  

Toni, A cowl workshop would be fun, especially since you had already planned for it.

Bev, sounds like a great get a way for Halloween. What costume will you bring?

Ros, that teddy is very cute and well dressed  But I agree with the others that I like your other ones best!

Tanya, glad you got your reports done on time. Too bad about your yarn, but I'm sure you will find just the right projects for all of it. 
I just heard that they got snow in Vermont today. A bit early for that stuff! I covered all the crops I still have left and we did have a frost last night. Will do the same tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Congrats on finishing that Boo design. It looks like it will be amazing. Bet it feels good to be done with that bind off. Will cross my fingers for you that it is all okay!


Thanks, Caryn 
I never noticed any problem as I was blocking it - except for some beads that wanted to hide on the WS. I'll fix them after it is released. There was too much tension on it to fix them at this point.


> Jane, I would love to see an LE parade since so many of you did one. It would be fun to see them all in one place :thumbup:


Sure - I can set it up the same way as I did for the others - with all of the pics at the beginning plus links for anyone who posted it separately.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, sounds like a great get a way for Halloween. What costume will you bring?


Not sure. Makes me wish I lived close to Melanie.  *eye brows waggling*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Toni, A cowl workshop would be fun, especially since you had already planned for it.
> .... I just heard that they got snow in Vermont today. A bit early for that stuff! I covered all the crops I still have left and we did have a frost last night. Will do the same tonight.


Thanks, Caryn. 

One of my DD's told me yesterday that there were some very light flurries in the North Country! :shock:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. Have fun getting ready for your sale.


Yes, I must remember to have fun, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. Have fun getting ready for your sale.


Yes, I must remember to hr to have fun, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. Have fun getting ready for your sale.


Yes, I must remember to hr to have fun, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Trunk or Treat. That's where the people of the church come together and back their cars up to the sidewalk at the church, wear Halloween costumes (not scary), open their trunks which are full of candy. Then the kids of the town can come to the church and walk down the sidewalk and get candy from a safe source. It's lots of fun and the community loves it.


Except for all of Indianapolis being invited...each of MY church's practice having "Trunk or Treat" on the Friday before or on Halloween. If we have 3 or more wards attending a building...that's QUITE a bit of candy to be had. Hmmmm?!!

Pity I don't really want the heavy corn syrup mixtures...but the collecting. WHIIIIINE! This means I'll have to have a Scharffen Berger bar early (or other 72-76 percent bittersweet). Have to have my dark chocolate for Halloween! Sniffle!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...........
> 
> Tanya, glad you got your reports done on time. Too bad about your yarn, but I'm sure you will find just the right projects for all of it.
> I just heard that they got snow in Vermont today. A bit early for that stuff! I covered all the crops I still have left and we did have a frost last night. Will do the same tonight.


It is really is a big sigh of relief to have sent those reports well within the deadline. And took some satisfaction that the person who rec'd the reports misread my post and had to apologize to me. The error was no big deal but the it felt like it changed the dynamics in my favor. And that is a good.

You clearly are at a higher elevation to have had frost last nite. However, it is clearly coming in here tonite. Brought in whatever summer veggies were out there and left the brassicas, collards, kale and beets and mustard greens. Think they will all hold up well.

So here is what I have been trying to do knitting wise. Mitts last weekend and the hat piddling with all week. The box of yarn has some great colors. The dark raspberry at the bottom of the pick is really nice: merino/llama/silk. It is a heavy worsted and I have 2 skeins of it, enough for a cowl (270 yds).

The label says it is Plymouth Yarns Taria Tweed made in Argentina but Plymouth Yarns is located in Bristol, Pa. Chris do you know where in Pa that is?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Tanya, I see you opened your box. It makes me want to dive right in. Lovely colors. Great mitts and hat.

Karen, that's great to know that your churches do that also. Alot of the churches in our area do it.

Off to knit the rest of the evening. I see I have only 1 hour. Sigh. Spent the night on the computer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Mitts last weekend and the hat ... The box of yarn has some great colors. ...


I especially like that hat. 
Yarn is yummy, too - I love the red.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am watching Julia Roberts in Erin Brokovich. I am sure some of you know that film. It is a favorite. I love her role in it and her beauty queen sweetness contrasted to her totally bodacious and often crass approach to situations. One of my favorite lines is when she is confronting these super straight-laced classist lawyers who had put her down for lack of formal education. She shows up with all these signed documents from people who have been injured by this corporation. When asked how she got over 600 signatures in 5 days she says she just slept with everyone and needs to sit because she is a bit tired now. Juxtaposed to the jaw dropping expressions on the lawyers is one of her funniest moments. Just love it. It is really such a soul satisfying movie with the best part is that is based on real case history against corporate toxicity of local water supplies.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> My sister lent me a little book with teddy bears in it that she wanted to knit, so I thought I had better just knit one to see if I liked them and also if I wanted to buy the book. Well I have to say probably not my best effort, but quick to knit, it's about 15cms tall. I think I will stick with Gypsycream patterns. I prefer them. 💞


Cute, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished pinning it. My thumbs are killing me!
> Doesn't matter, though. You know that feeling of falling in love again when you see your latest creation laid out in all its glory? Compensates for the pain.


It definitely does.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How far along are you?


Not very. I left off at row 64 in chart A before I went on vacation last month and haven't picked it back up yet. Will get going on it soon. Plan to finish Glacier MKAL before I do, though. I'm about 2/3rds finished with that one. Been working on this week's clue for Vanessa and want to fit in this week's clue for WTLF, too. Lots to do. Still need to get back to Mountain Trails, too. And Dancing Bees.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is really is a big sigh of relief to have sent those reports well within the deadline. And took some satisfaction that the person who rec'd the reports misread my post and had to apologize to me. The error was no big deal but the it felt like it changed the dynamics in my favor. And that is a good.
> 
> You clearly are at a higher elevation to have had frost last nite. However, it is clearly coming in here tonite. Brought in whatever summer veggies were out there and left the brassicas, collards, kale and beets and mustard greens. Think they will all hold up well.
> 
> ...


The hat and mitts look great and so does your yarn purchases.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until midnight Monday October 19th EST
Hihiko Hat by Francoise Danoy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hihiko-hat

FREE until Tuesday, Oct. 20th (EST); Coupon Code - CandyCorn
Arachnophootia by Jeanine Simonin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arachnophootia

Sampler Scarf by Leah Prestamo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sampler-scarf-15


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> When I zoomed in, yes. I wonder if they would be more visible if they were moved into the head instead of on the edge.


I have an idea. i have seen your Ravelry page.
I think something bigger or maybe orange. Not transparent. Red on purple might not have been smart but yellow didn't show as well. But transparent may be the problem.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with this. No point in making more work for ourselves. That takes away from creating-time.
> If we do something really workshoppy, we can just make sure to promote it if we want to generate interest.


Maybe if we have something workshop or kal/cal we could have a separate posting. Our regular lp by xxx and a lp workshop on xxxxxx. Just a thought.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> And this is much easier.
> 
> They are not complicated cowls, just unique stitch patterns. They could be pretty quick Christmas gifts if we wanted to squeeze them into one of the WIP sessions coming up.


Sounds good. Maybe some for donation along with the caps.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--you do live in a very beautiful area. Of course it looks so much like mine in some ways. Have a great evening.
> 
> Chris--do bundle up tonite. Freezing temps are predicted around me and just came in from the garden. Once the sun dipped it began to get real cold, winter jacket cold.
> 
> Went to say good bye to the summer plants in the garden harvesting whatever was there. For a garden that produced little and never got completely planted there sure is a lot of food all over the kitchen now. Just cut the thyme patch and my hands have that aroma embedded. That is such a wonderful smell.


How can I harvest basil? I love it in tomato soup. It is blooming and 18" tall. Do I pick leaves and air dry them? Cut stalks and hang them? Pick leaves and freeze them? Something else?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> How can I harvest basil?...


Check this:
http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/basil/drying-basil.htm


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Except for all of Indianapolis being invited...each of MY church's practice having "Trunk or Treat" on the Friday before or on Halloween. If we have 3 or more wards attending a building...that's QUITE a bit of candy to be had. Hmmmm?!!
> 
> Pity I don't really want the heavy corn syrup mixtures...but the collecting. WHIIIIINE! This means I'll have to have a Scharffen Berger bar early (or other 72-76 percent bittersweet). Have to have my dark chocolate for Halloween! Sniffle!!


Here several churches go together, set up in a parking lot for trunk or treat. There is more candy and treats in one location and safer as no vehicle traffic in the area. A couple of vehicles block the entrance to allow foot traffic only. Kids not running into or close to the street.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> How can I harvest basil? I love it in tomato soup. It is blooming and 18" tall. Do I pick leaves and air dry them? Cut stalks and hang them? Pick leaves and freeze them? Something else?


What I used to do is pull up the plant and put it upside down in a brown paper bag. Stab the bag to create air holes and put the bag in a dry, cool place for the leaves to dry out. Cut the roots off first, needless to say. I used the bags to try and keep dust off the leaves.

Some people tie the branches together and hang them up in a dry, darker place to keep the sun from bleaching out the leaves.

Other ways to deal with it is to pinch of the leaves and air dry them in very thin layers. I do not like using the oven which some people do.

You can also fresh freeze them. You might want to try a couple of ways to see what works best for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sounds good. Maybe some for donation along with the caps.


I thought of you and hoped you could use the patterns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I used to do is pull up the plant and put it upside down in a brown paper bag. Stab the bag to create air holes and put the bag in a dry, cool place for the leaves to dry out. Cut the roots off first, needless to say. I used the bags to try and keep dust off the leaves.
> 
> Some people tie the branches together and hang them up in a dry, darker place to keep the sun from bleaching out the leaves.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tanya! I needed to know also. 

Your mitts, hat, and yarns look very sellable and useable. I might dive in there with Bev.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I really like the lace pattern in the Hihiko Hat. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Check this:
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/basil/drying-basil.htm


Thank you. Now I need to harvest it, quick! Trim and move the mint. Runners 18" long. I think the rosemary is supposed to winter but I planted it for bug control not to use. A tomato fell under the rosemary and I didn't see it until it ripened. The tomato tasted like rosemary. Harvest, dry and store chives. Whew tired already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry about the headache, Julie. I hope it disappears quickly. For years, I have been told that a headache is a symptom that the body needs more water. I don't know if that would help you or not, but wanted to suggest it.
> 
> Thistles are not appreciated by farmers here either.  But they are their own kind of beauty.
> 
> Just take it one moment at a time, Linda. We are here for you.


The Tylenol with codeine took care of the head ache but not my hip- I will decide tomorrow morning whether to go to the doctor- had to use two sticks to walk today, I used to spend ages out in the paddocks grubbing out various Thistles, including a rather nasty flat one we know as a Californian Thistle. No good if you are bare foot or in flip-flops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great job on getting to the BO on the Voodo Jane!! that went quickly
> 
> I'll have to go and look at your picture of your LE Chris.. it bet it feels great to finish it
> 
> ...


Slowing down a bit at the moment - I know there is something else I need to work on but my memory is failing me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That was real culture shock for me as a child when we went to Australia!
> 
> Sue


Did you go there from Britain? I have forgotten how long you were out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh!! I for one hope there is no cure for castonitis  I am feeling the itch too... (that is the first symptom you know!) these cowl patterns are really getting to me .. and I love it!! LOL...
> 
> Sue your socks are wonderful!! boy you did those fast!! uh oh.. itching again...LOL
> 
> Julie it is so great to see your yard coming to life as ours are winding down... beautiful flowers... your so lucky to have a nice spot like this ..


I may be living next door to a building site in only two weeks- I am expecting disturbed quiet for some considerable time once they start- I may have to move the trees I've planted. Spring is one of my favourite times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When I was young we lived in California and my grandparents at some point moved up to Lake Tahoe area... so we had lots of holidays with the snow... then we moved to Arizona and everyone was BBQ'ing their turkey's.. it was quite a change for sure.... I lived in Eastern Oregon and we would look for a white Christmas every year... it was magical for us..  now we have Christmas on the beach.. but its cold and wet and windy...LOL not nice and warm like yours..


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ringo is Julie's dog - Tango _might_ guard the yarn but my husband will be here to fend off all attacks.
> My first thought was that he'd probably give it all away but then I figured that he would realize that I would just buy more to replace it so it would be in his interest to protect it.


There is a certain similarity of Tango to Ringo! (not in looks though)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Two stunning Lace Eaters!!! They are gorgeous, Melanie and Chris!!!


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I find a cup of tea often helps - maybe that is why.


I drink gallons of my ersatz coffee- but I've also been drinking water- so I don't think it is dehydration- it is ok, today in any case, but thanks to all who've expressed concern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sadly, Shirley isn't able to do whatever it is she does for workshops. She would promote it on KP though, so others might join us.


I think mostly it involved a lot of editing, and then she is capable of locking things, too- she did an enormous amount of Workshops, but I know also her health has not been that good lately, + she did have a nasty fall a while back. She enjoys the Attic these days and political threads too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Caught up now, although it has been a bit of a speed read.Hope I've not missed anyone!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am sorry the back played up but it does sound as though it is improving. Enjoy your weekend away. All that fun should help with the healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your teddy bear is cute but not as cute as your other bears. IMHO


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I love your yarn. The hat and mitts are great too.I am glad the report was sorted!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is really is a big sigh of relief to have sent those reports well within the deadline. And took some satisfaction that the person who rec'd the reports misread my post and had to apologize to me. The error was no big deal but the it felt like it changed the dynamics in my favor. And that is a good.
> 
> You clearly are at a higher elevation to have had frost last nite. However, it is clearly coming in here tonite. Brought in whatever summer veggies were out there and left the brassicas, collards, kale and beets and mustard greens. Think they will all hold up well.
> 
> ...


I do hope things go in your favor with that report. 
Love the mitts with the contrasting fuzzy trim, and the hat turned out well too. 
The box of yarn is perfect, especially for this time of year. 
Bristol is on the Delaware River near Philadelphia, which is at least an hour and a half from me, maybe longer. Have never been to Plymouth Yarn or Bristol. 
But it seems a lot of yarns are not made in this country. For instance Kraemer yarns made that big to do with the last Winter Olympics that they were using only wool from US sheep and all the stages of getting it into the sweater were processed here in the U.S. I'm sure if you look closely at most yarn labels the wool at least will not be from the U.S. I do know that Lion Brand makes a lot of their yarns here in the U.S., but I haven't looked to see if the actual wool is domestic or not.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, we are running away the end of Oct-Halloween weekend. I got up this morning with no noticeable aches or twinges in my back. Yay! Thanks to all for your concern. 

Happy Sunday all! Happy Mon Julie and Ros! Is there anyone else ahead in Mon today??


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, I don't blame you for wanting to stick with the Gypsy Creme teddies, they are so cute and fuzzy. . . . although this little girl is cute in her own way.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, we are running away the end of Oct-Halloween weekend. I got up this morning with no noticeable aches or twinges in my back. Yay! Thanks to all for your concern.
> 
> Happy Sunday all! Happy Mon Julie and Ros! Is there anyone else ahead in Mon today??


Yay, you are feeling better!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Double Yay!!!  Thanks, Chris. 

I am over halfway down the first sleeve in my gansey.  I love the ladder detail on the sleeve. Thanks, Julie, for the stitch pattern for that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check this one out. It costs, but it's very nice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/public-garden


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda
> My small points are not a great deal smaller than my big points. Did you find that?
> What a lovely design, though!


I could have blocked them harder to be honest. It is a lovely design. This one counts more as knitted jewellry, I think. I was afraid my beads would be too much bling before it was blocked but now they look fine. I wish the weather was brighter so I could get some photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is cute - & well dressed - but your Huggable Bears _are_ cuter.


I have to agree. Your Huggables are better in every way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so hooked that I find it hard to consider knitting one that isn't a mystery.


I still prefer to see the pattern before choosing the yarn, - which is why I'm trying to run my stash down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is really is a big sigh of relief to have sent those reports well within the deadline. And took some satisfaction that the person who rec'd the reports misread my post and had to apologize to me. The error was no big deal but the it felt like it changed the dynamics in my favor. And that is a good.
> 
> You clearly are at a higher elevation to have had frost last nite. However, it is clearly coming in here tonite. Brought in whatever summer veggies were out there and left the brassicas, collards, kale and beets and mustard greens. Think they will all hold up well.
> 
> ...


Great projects, Tanya, I hope they sell well for you. A magic box of yarn - dip in and see what treats come out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Tylenol with codeine took care of the head ache but not my hip- I will decide tomorrow morning whether to go to the doctor- had to use two sticks to walk today, I used to spend ages out in the paddocks grubbing out various Thistles, including a rather nasty flat one we know as a Californian Thistle. No good if you are bare foot or in flip-flops.


Sorry to hear you have so much discomfort, Julie. Hope it improves.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is cute, with the flower trim. Was that part of the pattern, or your own idea, but I have to agree that Gypsycream's seem more attractive. I made one several years ago for one of my GDs and talked about making more, but honestly, I am more into shawls now.

Sue


RosD said:


> My sister lent me a little book with teddy bears in it that she wanted to knit, so I thought I had better just knit one to see if I liked them and also if I wanted to buy the book. Well I have to say probably not my best effort, but quick to knit, it's about 15cms tall. I think I will stick with Gypsycream patterns. I prefer them. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya! I needed to know also.
> 
> Your mitts, hat, and yarns look very sellable and useable. I might dive in there with Bev.


Hmmmm, wonder if a moat with alligators would work up North? 😍


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. Now I need to harvest it, quick! Trim and move the mint. Runners 18" long. I think the rosemary is supposed to winter but I planted it for bug control not to use. A tomato fell under the rosemary and I didn't see it until it ripened. The tomato tasted like rosemary. Harvest, dry and store chives. Whew tired already.


Around here people bring the Rosemary in. One practice is to plant the Rosemary in a pot and put it in the ground. Then dig it out for bringing it in in winter. Each year you can enlarge the post as Rosemary can grow quite large. Some people just plant the herb in a pot for easy seasonal transport. The plant will never grow that huge but how much rosemary can you use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really like the lace pattern in the Hihiko Hat. Thank you, Jane!


I liked that lace pattern, too. It has become frustrating as my knitting mojo has revved up after completing a few pieces and I want to do so many projects for the Craft Fair, but no time right now. Maybe only a couple of quick mitts.

Did do a bowler hat yesterday prompted by Tricia's pattern which I could not find.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. Now I need to harvest it, quick! Trim and move the mint. Runners 18" long. I think the rosemary is supposed to winter but I planted it for bug control not to use. A tomato fell under the rosemary and I didn't see it until it ripened. The tomato tasted like rosemary. Harvest, dry and store chives. Whew tired already.


That is so interesting to see how the tomato picked up the rosemary flavor. It certainly is a potent aromatic. Must have tasted nice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great projects, Tanya, I hope they sell well for you. A magic box of yarn - dip in and see what treats come out.


Same from me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I do hope things go in your favor with that report.
> Love the mitts with the contrasting fuzzy trim, and the hat turned out well too.
> The box of yarn is perfect, especially for this time of year.
> Bristol is on the Delaware River near Philadelphia, which is at least an hour and a half from me, maybe longer. Have never been to Plymouth Yarn or Bristol.
> But it seems a lot of yarns are not made in this country. For instance Kraemer yarns made that big to do with the last Winter Olympics that they were using only wool from US sheep and all the stages of getting it into the sweater were processed here in the U.S. I'm sure if you look closely at most yarn labels the wool at least will not be from the U.S. I do know that Lion Brand makes a lot of their yarns here in the U.S., but I haven't looked to see if the actual wool is domestic or not.


Thanx Chris. Plymouth Yarns has some very nice yarns and I always think it fun to go directly to the source if possible. I think you are pretty close to Kraemer yarns.

I do remember vaguely their promoting American made wools.
It is great that they support American labor. My issue, to the contrary, is that if the wools are not organic or from sustainably raised animals the wool is affected by the chemicals and toxic foods used. So the Argentinian wool in this Plymouth Yarn makes me wonder how the animals were raised. That country went thru some dramatic changes a very few years back when they tried to break connection with US hegemonic imposition. One consequence, I think, it that they have been backing aways from GMO agriculture. So don't know what this means for their current produce, including yarn. If the yarn is from healthier animals, it is more attractive to me than Kraemer using yarn from animals in CAFO operations. So much for us to know these days.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> How can I harvest basil? I love it in tomato soup. It is blooming and 18" tall. Do I pick leaves and air dry them? Cut stalks and hang them? Pick leaves and freeze them? Something else?


I have done it all the ways you just said, and you can always make lots of pesto - though that is probably not so good in tomato soup


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Double Yay!!!  Thanks, Chris.
> 
> I am over halfway down the first sleeve in my gansey.  I love the ladder detail on the sleeve. Thanks, Julie, for the stitch pattern for that.


I am so glad it is working well- and it does help remind you of the row count.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx everyone for the feedback on the hats and mitts. I do value your opinions and it helps me to see how others react to what I am doing.

Chris--those red mitts with the angel hair trim are really a fun pair, I worried about them as when not on the hand they have a very contracted shape. They actually are very elastic given the K1, P2 pattern and so really "fit like a glove." The Alpaca/wool mix yarn is very squooshy and soft so they feel really good not he hand. Hope others think that, too.

EDIT: Here is the hat I did this morning prompted by Tricia's bowler hat. This yarn is probably not as bulky as Tricia's so it took about 3.5-4 hours to do. But I like the simplicity of it and the color is a soft wheat which I think people will like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hear you have so much discomfort, Julie. Hope it improves.


Thanks Linda- I am thinking it is going to have to be a trip to the doctor. I was very pleased yesterday, managed the shower in the bath on my own for the first time. I have done it so many times now with my helper, and the fact she lets me get on and do it myself, I know how to avoid slipping.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Check this one out. It costs, but it's very nice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/public-garden


This one does have a unique look with its partial diagonal lace patter. Good pick.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Tanya. You surely have a good selection of knits for the craft fair now.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thanx everyone for the feedback on the hats and mitts. I do value your opinions and it helps me to see how others react to what I am doing.
> 
> Chris--those red mitts with the angel hair trim are really a fun pair, I worried about them as when not on the hand they have a very contracted shape. They actually are very elastic given the K1, P2 pattern and so really "fit like a glove." The Alpaca/wool mix yarn is very squooshy and soft so they feel really good not he hand. Hope others think that, too.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the hat I did this morning prompted by Tricia's bowler hat. This yarn is probably not as bulky as Tricia's so it took about 3.5-4 hours to do. But I like the simplicity of it and the color is a soft wheat which I think people will like.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Tanya. You surely have a good selection of knits for the craft fair now.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here is the hat I did this morning prompted by Tricia's bowler hat. ...


Looks good, Tanya.
These look like very sellable items.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Double Yay!!!  Thanks, Chris.
> 
> I am over halfway down the first sleeve in my gansey.  I love the ladder detail on the sleeve. Thanks, Julie, for the stitch pattern for that.


Great and you are feeling better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another great hat, Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Linda- I am thinking it is going to have to be a trip to the doctor. I was very pleased yesterday, managed the shower in the bath on my own for the first time. I have done it so many times now with my helper, and the fact she lets me get on and do it myself, I know how to avoid slipping.


I am glad that you manage a solo shower. I do hope that you feel better soon. A trip to the Dr is perhaps a good idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Pam/Sue/Jane--if I had my wits around me several months ago I would have concentrated on these basic shapes and colors and not gone in for the time it took doing the mink or cashmere scarfs which took so much time. I like the mitts, and scarves, too. Big, bulky, soft, some neutral and some splashy color. Well, next year. Can use some luxury yarns on these basic items for high end selling. Will see what the response is to the lacier and more delicate things. It is winter buying and I find people buy for the current season. So the market bags I have will probably not sell but will try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have done it all the ways you just said, and you can always make lots of pesto - though that is probably not so good in tomato soup


Oh, yes, forgot about the pesto. It can be frozen in ice cube trays and then bagged.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another great hat, Tanya :thumbup:


Glad you like it. This one was so easy to make. Maybe I can get another 2 or 3 of them done in different yarns, or maybe a textured stitch that is a quickie to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checked outdoor temps--only 38* at 1:30 pm. Tonite temps will be down to 24*. Ugh!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad that you manage a solo shower. I do hope that you feel better soon. A trip to the Dr is perhaps a good idea.


Thanks Norma- I have had to bump up considerably the amount of Panadol/Codeine I am using- and I don't think that is right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
> I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


Voodoo looks terrific! the other is a scarf?

Ooops I am obviously skim reading- I see my answer is above!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Snowdrop Shawl by Anastacia Zittel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl-3
This is the link to the pattern but the pics on Ravelry show it off better.
http://crochetvolution.com/archives/spring-2012-archives/snowdrop-shawl

These two are from Artesano:
La Fontaine by Anniken Allis
St Ives Shawlette by Anniken Allis

Kp won't allow me to post anything from the Artesano site & Ravelry doesn't provide a link to these - so as a work around, go to the Artesano site & do a search using the pattern name.
Copy & paste the following but replace the + with a period <www+artesanoyarns+co+uk>


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Voodoo looks terrific! the other is a scarf?


Thank you, Julie 


> Ooops I am obviously skim reading- I see my answer is above!


So much chatter on here sometimes that skimming is required - easy to miss a detail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I don't know how you get those points so symmetrically and evenly blocked. The entire piece is a beautiful work of art. Your work often leaves me speechless. You can definitely strut yourself like the proud peacocks.

The blob is the Glacier Scarf?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I don't know how you get those points so symmetrically and evenly blocked.


I just stretch the piece out & pin out the main parts -- I start at the middle, do 3 or so, then the top, the middle of the sides, then add some more to each section. Then I go back & stretch some more, straighten out the angles & then stretch again - until it doesn't want to go any further. I just eyeball it.
all that pinning is what caused the grief to my thumbs.


> The entire piece is a beautiful work of art. Your work often leaves me speechless. You can definitely strut yourself like the proud peacocks.


Oh, you are so kind, Tanya. Thank you 
At the rick of sounding saucy - I can't imagine you being really speechless. ;-)


> The blob is the Glacier Scarf?


Yes.

Well, I'd bettter go wash the dishes before my husband gets back from his golf tournament - I haven't done them since he left on Friday.  
Hope it isn't raining there like it is here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hmmmm, wonder if a moat with alligators would work up North? 😍


I'm pretty sure they wouldn't work in the winter time. They would be frozen in. Maybe you could train the deer, they seem to be militant minded enough and may work for apples.  Toni and I will have to bring some really sweet apples for bribes. 

I planted some flowering thyme around one of the trees in our circle-the one the drive goes around. It no longer is around the tree. It has spread through the entire circle. Smells wonderful when we walk there.

So sorry, Julie that your hips are giving you so much trouble right now. Hope they will straighten up and fly right. Bumping up pain meds-perhaps it is time for a doctors visit. Praying for the best.

Love the hat, Tanya!

Oh, my!!!! Jane, that Voodoo is stupendous. I love the lace-great stitching and the points make it. Stunning. Love the glacier also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:



> ...Oh, my!!!! Jane, that Voodoo is stupendous. I love the lace-great stitching and the points make it. Stunning. Love the glacier also.


Thank you very much, Bev


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got back from a baptism for my husband's nephew's daughter. DH is in Dallas so I went solo. Funny but he has yet to go to a baptism in his family - I have been the one to go. Nice ceremony and the baby was well behaved throughout the whole ceremony and service.

Glad you are better Bev.

Hope you can get some relief Julie. I don't know your bath situation but can you get some of those grab bars that suction cup on? They are pretty sturdy and you could put them in the best spot for you. And no drilling the tile needed.

Jane, your Voodoo looks like you could hurt someone with those points  Could be a well named shawl. Lovely work.

Good luck with your craft table Tanya.

Jane, I need to do some dishes too (and empty the dishwasher) but DH won't be home until Wednesday so I have time, lol. Although in reality, while I may not be a neat freak, I have never left dishes in the sink for more than the same day (and I always left them semi-clean, weird, I know). Now floor mopping, that is another story, lol.

It's mid-day so I need to get some things done before I can get any knitting time. Hope all have a great day / night,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
> I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


Those are great. Your voodoo is magical and Glacier is so pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, your Voodoo looks like you could hurt someone with those points  Could be a well named shawl. Lovely work.


Thank you, Melanie 


> Jane, I need to do some dishes too (and empty the dishwasher)...


If I had a dishwasher, I could hide them there.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.

Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
> I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


They both look great, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!
> 
> Sue


That looks good, Sue. I'm going to finish up the current Vanessa clue today and work on this one later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I drink gallons of my ersatz coffee- but I've also been drinking water- so I don't think it is dehydration- it is ok, today in any case, but thanks to all who've expressed concern


It is good to hear that you are feeling better, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hmmmm, wonder if a moat with alligators would work up North? 😍


Only if the water stays warm in the winter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Another great hat, Tanya :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. Your voodoo is magical and Glacier is so pretty.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl...


That's looking great, Sue. Love that colourway!
I was just going to have a cup of tea & do a few rows on mine when Michael buzzed in. Off to put the kettle on...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They both look great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for asking and all others who commented. Last night the back really kicked up again. We were cleaning till 9:45. Came home and had another magnesium bath. Went to bed. Woke up and it is so much better today. Barely a twinge when I breath deep. We got a large ace bandage that I will wear when we clean again, because I definitely do NOT want to aggravate the bugger. DH set up the church chairs all by himself today because he did not want me to aggravate my back today. Hopefully with today and tomorrow off, it will be fine by Mon.  Oh, my, so much better today.
> 
> Finally got through and caught up. DH and I are running away to Clifty Falls on Halloween weekend. We got a letter from the Inn, they are having a decorate your door contest, a costume contest and trick or treating. Wow, we thought we would miss Halloween. DH always participated in our churches Trunk or Treat. So it sounds as if we will have fun.


That is great that your back is getting better! I wish I had a tub those soaks sound wonderful.. Your getaway sounds like a blast! It's great that your going to get to do the Halloween thing after all.. we use to do that too.. lots of fun  I hope you and DH win a prize !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. Your voodoo is magical and Glacier is so pretty.


Oh, yes! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck, Sue, with your fishes. As you talked about little fishes my mind when to Ronie's fish afghan. 

Great start on WTLF. Love that colorway. It's going to look great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!
> 
> Sue


Very nice, Sue! Enjoy your fresh fish!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Around here people bring the Rosemary in. One practice is to plant the Rosemary in a pot and put it in the ground. Then dig it out for bringing it in in winter. Each year you can enlarge the post as Rosemary can grow quite large. Some people just plant the herb in a pot for easy seasonal transport. The plant will never grow that huge but how much rosemary can you use.


Not much for me. Like I said it was mostly grown for insect/pest control. A church member has a plant outside. It is about 3' tall and she said it winters unless there is a severe cold spell. She uses hers in fried potatoes. I don't even like the smell. My stinky marigolds are growing like crazy. All summer they struggled and did not banish the squash bugs. And guess where a praying mantis was sitting the other day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I may be living next door to a building site in only two weeks- I am expecting disturbed quiet for some considerable time once they start- I may have to move the trees I've planted. Spring is one of my favourite times!


they are building a hospital a block away from me.. after awhile we just got use to it.. but will be very happy when it is done 

I hope your work crews don't start too early or work to late for you..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> they are building a hospital a block away from me.. after awhile we just got use to it.. but will be very happy when it is done
> 
> I hope your work crews don't start too early or work to late for you..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya your projects are really nice!! and the new hat it seemed to work up pretty quick! and looks nice.

Jane you did a great job with this Voodoo... it is just stunning... I can't wait to see Tango in it


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I liked that lace pattern, too. It has become frustrating as my knitting mojo has revved up after completing a few pieces and I want to do so many projects for the Craft Fair, but no time right now. Maybe only a couple of quick mitts.
> 
> Did do a bowler hat yesterday prompted by Tricia's pattern which I could not find.


I meant to post a link. Thought I did. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-bowler


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good luck, Sue, with your fishes. As you talked about little fishes my mind when to Ronie's fish afghan.
> 
> Great start on WTLF. Love that colorway. It's going to look great!


It got boring real fast.. I may pick it up again at some time.. Or do something else with the ones I made.. It is that" who knows when I'll have enough" feeling that makes it seem like it will take forever.. If I had a plan to get so many done a day.. or week.. then I would probably finish it.. It is sitting right by my chair in the living room so its not stashed away


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!
> 
> Sue


This is very pretty Sue.. I like the variations in the yarn..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we got back a few hours ago... we had a blast!! and hubby got up on stage and played with the band for a few songs.. Everyone went crazy.. my boss was taking pictures and grinning.. this morning they were all excited about his fiddle playing  in a few weeks hubby was invited to play with the band again.. here in town. It will be great if my son and his GF can make it.. 

It looks like everyone is busy busy busy with their projects.. I am going to go and knit some more.. I just popped in to rest my eyes.. LOL and that was about a hour ago..  

Toni I almost forgot! I like the idea of doing some of your designs this winter!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque wrote:
Jane--I don't know how you get those points so symmetrically and evenly blocked.

I just stretch the piece out & pin out the main parts -- I start at the middle, do 3 or so, then the top, the middle of the sides, then add some more to each section. Then I go back & stretch some more, straighten out the angles & then stretch again - until it doesn't want to go any further. I just eyeball it.
all that pinning is what caused the grief to my thumbs.
Quote:
The entire piece is a beautiful work of art. Your work often leaves me speechless. You can definitely strut yourself like the proud peacocks.

Jane wrote:

Oh, you are so kind, Tanya. Thank you 
At the rick of sounding saucy - I can't imagine you being really speechless. 
Quote:
The blob is the Glacier Scarf?

I knew someone would pick up on that (LOL)

I believe you not only have an excellent eye but your mathematical brain sees the spatial relationships so clearly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I'm pretty sure they wouldn't work in the winter time. They would be frozen in. Maybe you could train the deer, they seem to be militant minded enough and may work for apples.  Toni and I will have to bring some really sweet apples for bribes.
> 
> I planted some flowering thyme around one of the trees in our circle-the one the drive goes around. It no longer is around the tree. It has spread through the entire circle. Smells wonderful when we walk there.
> 
> ...


Actually I was thinking the moat for all the militant yarnaholics.

Thyme is a great one for growing freely. Some people plant it between walkway stones or cement pads so it gives off its wonderful aroma when you walk on it. I was hoping some thyme would do that here but no such luck. My biggest patch has survived about 3 yrs now in a 1/2 whiskey barrel planter.
Lucky you to have such a large patch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If I had a dishwasher, I could hide them there.


Isn't that what they are for? Mine was that paper bag storage for many years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Only if the water stays warm in the winter.


My humor really didn't come thru on this one (LOL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Not much for me. Like I said it was mostly grown for insect/pest control. A church member has a plant outside. It is about 3' tall and she said it winters unless there is a severe cold spell. She uses hers in fried potatoes. I don't even like the smell. My stinky marigolds are growing like crazy. All summer they struggled and did not banish the squash bugs. And guess where a praying mantis was sitting the other day!


All summer plants froze last nite. Even the sweet potato leaves. You must really have shorter and milder winters than we do. Too bad you don't like Rosemary. it does go well with potatoes. That is a classic combination. I have a customer by that name so of course she grows lots of Rosemary and loves it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I meant to post a link. Thought I did. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-bowler


You did Tricia and I looked at it but erroneously thought it was saved. Thanx for resending.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> All summer plants froze last nite. Even the sweet potato leaves. You must really have shorter and milder winters than we do. Too bad you don't like Rosemary. it does go well with potatoes. That is a classic combination. I have a customer by that name so of course she grows lots of Rosemary and loves it.


Well, I don't eat potatoes either. Wonder what else rosemary is used for. Seems to keep tomato worms away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane you did a great job with this Voodoo... it is just stunning... I can't wait to see Tango in it


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> All summer plants froze last nite. Even the sweet potato leaves. You must really have shorter and milder winters than we do. Too bad you don't like Rosemary. it does go well with potatoes. That is a classic combination. I have a customer by that name so of course she grows lots of Rosemary and loves it.


Winter seems to be shorter here than where you are. Temps are 45 -50° at night now. It starts warming up in March although the damp sometimes makes it feel worse.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Well, I don't eat potatoes either. Wonder what else rosemary is used for. Seems to keep tomato worms away.


OMG! Someone else who does not eat potatoes? I thought I was the only one on this planet, lol. DH loves them so I do cook them for him (sometimes even with rosemary).


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> OMG! Someone else who does not eat potatoes? I thought I was the only one on this planet, lol. DH loves them so I do cook them for him (sometimes even with rosemary).


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Linda- I am thinking it is going to have to be a trip to the doctor. I was very pleased yesterday, managed the shower in the bath on my own for the first time. I have done it so many times now with my helper, and the fact she lets me get on and do it myself, I know how to avoid slipping.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you. Hope the doctor is able to help with your hip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
> I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


Beautiful blocking of Voodoo, Jane and a very pretty glacier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--here is website with a short list of Rosemary uses:

http://wellnessmama.com/5193/rosemary-herb-profile/

Some interesting uses that are easy.

People with RA generally avoid potatoes along with peppers, tomatoes and eggplant think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Norma- I have had to bump up considerably the amount of Panadol/Codeine I am using- and I don't think that is right.


 :thumbup: Not the sort of drugs you want to be taking regularly - nasty side effects I find.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Made the most incredible chicken stock today. Bought some chicken necks and back at the farmer's market on Friday. Besides being organic, they must have been absolutely fresh killed. Cannot recall the last time chicken stock smelled and tasted the way this does. My celery this year is spectacular and a few stalks of it most likely contributed to its Yummyness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!
> 
> Sue


Lovely work, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you. Hope the doctor is able to help with your hip.


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful blocking of Voodoo, Jane and a very pretty glacier.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well we got back a few hours ago... we had a blast!! and hubby got up on stage and played with the band for a few songs.. Everyone went crazy.. my boss was taking pictures and grinning.. this morning they were all excited about his fiddle playing  in a few weeks hubby was invited to play with the band again.. here in town. It will be great if my son and his GF can make it..
> 
> It looks like everyone is busy busy busy with their projects.. I am going to go and knit some more.. I just popped in to rest my eyes.. LOL and that was about a hour ago..
> 
> Toni I almost forgot! I like the idea of doing some of your designs this winter!!


It sounds like you had a very fun and refreshing get-away, Ronie!

Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Made the most incredible chicken stock today. Bought some chicken necks and back at the farmer's market on Friday. Besides being organic, they must have been absolutely fresh killed. Cannot recall the last time chicken stock smelled and tasted the way this does. My celery this year is spectacular and a few stalks of it most likely contributed to its Yummyness.


 :thumbup: I can well imagine how it smells.

By the way, if I missed pulling my basil before the frost got it, can I still use the leaves?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie wrote:
...Jane you did a great job with this Voodoo... it is just stunning... I can't wait to see Tango in it 

Me, too!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ronie wrote:
> ...Jane you did a great job with this Voodoo... it is just stunning... I can't wait to see Tango in it
> 
> Me, too!!!


Thanks 
Hopefully, he'll be agreeable to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: I can well imagine how it smells.
> 
> By the way, if I missed pulling my basil before the frost got it, can I still use the leaves?


You can experiment. Basil is very frost sensitive. If you can, throw a blanket over it for the night to keep the frost off. That would be sad to lose all that fresh basil.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like a great evening out. Is blue grass the music he plays on fiddle? I love it. So much fun to live with a fiddler.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> Hopefully, he'll be agreeable to it.


I hope so, too. He does such a great job of showing off your beautiful work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You can experiment. Basil is very frost sensitive. If you can, throw a blanket over it for the night to keep the frost off. That would be sad to lose all that fresh basil.


It got frosted.  The plant is very dark in color now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It got frosted.  The plant is very dark in color now.


That really is too bad. I have lost basil by playing Russian roulette with the weather, too. As suggested before, bring some in and experiment with the flavor of it and try to freeze some and see what it tastes like afterwards. I don't think you can dry it any longer. Big boo hoo!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Ronie. It sounds as if DH and you both had tons of fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great night Ronie.

I have not been successful growing herbs, seems I have too much sun or heat. Planting season is now for me but I am going to wait until November as I go away for five days at the beginning of the month and would not want to be away when my seeds become seedlings.

Progress report - Vanessa Ives so far, clue 1 done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Progress report - Vanessa Ives so far, clue 1 done.


Looking good!
What colour is it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, Melanie. I like that. Looks great! I see those beads.

I am going to work on DH's hat this evening. I am getting close to the grafting spot and starting the crown. I want to get that done, so I can continue in the car tomorrow. Back to the gansey tomorrow night.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope you can see this...beginning of Symphony of Shells. The video is good for explaining the shell stitch. I am using Aloft and silk/merino fingering. Will make a quick and easy Christmas gift.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That really is too bad. I have lost basil by playing Russian roulette with the weather, too. As suggested before, bring some in and experiment with the flavor of it and try to freeze some and see what it tastes like afterwards. I don't think you can dry it any longer. Big boo hoo!


Thank you, Tanya. I will try that tomorrow. There is always next year.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Melanie and DFL, your starts are very nice! I like the sparkle of those beads on the dark yarn and the tone-on-tone for the cowl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, DFL. Love the look of your yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--here is website with a short list of Rosemary uses:
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/5193/rosemary-herb-profile/
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sounds interesting. Air freshener, repellent, promising uses.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, very nice WTLF, you are a knitting machine. 

Jane, those spikes on your Voodoo look almost dangerous. LOL

Mel, I love that dark color on your Vanessa.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is looking great.. 
and DFL that is very pretty... are you doing the whole thing in one color? I love that color.. it looks almost coral on my screen. I should cast this one on.. I have the yarn for it and it would be easier on my eye's.. I think the tan yarn of the LE is making my eye's strain.. and I literally feel like I am going blind after a hour.. so I set it aside.. I have done a few rows ever few hours today so progress is being made..  

I don't have much luck with herbs either.. I even got a grow light for starting the seeds.. no such luck. even the basil I planted with the tomato's never grew much.. maybe 2 inches tops!!  My Rosemary is doing great but it took several try's to get it established. I also use the 1/2 of a whiskey barrel  We had Thyme also before and it was very hardy.. that and mint!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hmmmm, wonder if a moat with alligators would work up North?


With Winter coming on...you need a less cold-inhibiting creature to guard your supply. If you have quite a bit of cracked corn and other grains...African Greys are superb guards!


britgirl said:


> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!


Once you've skinned and deboned them...melt about 1/4 lb (1 stick) of butter in a 13x17 +/- inch glass pan, place each fish filet in the melted butter and flip to coat both sides, and sprinkle Herbs DE Provonce (sp?) and sea salt over everything.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You can use powdered Rosemary in Italian/Pizza seasonings:
http://www.food.com/recipe/italian-seasoning-82770
You'll need cayenne pepper (if you don't want the black pepper (will probably change the recipe rating to pizza seasoning), and powdered Rosemary


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great night Ronie.
> 
> I have not been successful growing herbs, seems I have too much sun or heat. Planting season is now for me but I am going to wait until November as I go away for five days at the beginning of the month and would not want to be away when my seeds become seedlings.
> 
> Progress report - Vanessa Ives so far, clue 1 done.


Looks great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hope you can see this...beginning of Symphony of Shells. The video is good for explaining the shell stitch. I am using Aloft and silk/merino fingering. Will make a quick and easy Christmas gift.


That's going to be lovely, DFL. Beautiful color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So much chatter on here sometimes that skimming is required - easy to miss a detail.


Especially when you've been out all day. I've been down to the doctor and my weaving class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I'm pretty sure they wouldn't work in the winter time. They would be frozen in. Maybe you could train the deer, they seem to be militant minded enough and may work for apples.  Toni and I will have to bring some really sweet apples for bribes.
> 
> I planted some flowering thyme around one of the trees in our circle-the one the drive goes around. It no longer is around the tree. It has spread through the entire circle. Smells wonderful when we walk there.
> 
> ...


I've piled on about 10kg over the winter- so I need to cut back.
I've walked a long way today, so it will be interesting to see how I hold out. I will make an appointment for a couple of weeks ahead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just got back from a baptism for my husband's nephew's daughter. DH is in Dallas so I went solo. Funny but he has yet to go to a baptism in his family - I have been the one to go. Nice ceremony and the baby was well behaved throughout the whole ceremony and service.
> 
> Glad you are better Bev.
> 
> ...


Sadly I left behind the rails I need- I was just so exhausted last summer.
I am going to take a Nana nap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when you've been out all day. I've been down to the doctor and my weaving class.


I hope both were positive experiences.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until December 11, 2015
Sunset Sail by Margo Bauman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunset-sail

FREE until October 20th 2015
Acquazzone by Gabrielle Danskknit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/acquazzone

FREE until October 20th 2015
Lacy & The Leaves by Gabrielle Danskknit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy--the-leaves

Free until Tuesday 20th October 2015
Ocean of Love Wrap by Natasha Thorley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-of-love-wrap

Summer Splendor by Denise (Augostine) Owens
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-splendor

Lost at Sea by Laura Cameron
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost-at-sea


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ...wow ,wow and many wows .Absolutely beautiful Voodoo .I am nearly at the end but keep reading the binds off and shaking in my slippers 
DFL ..looking good .Pretty colour .
Julie...sorry I must have missed the post re hips .I am on regular tabs for pain .Mine is Bursitis ,not much that can be done about it .
Bev ...Good luck with the door .
Ronie ...sounds like a great break .
Autistic Grandson is staying .As he is fanatical about all technology I might be missing as he wants to go on the i pad once he sees it on ! Will restrict my use until he is in bed .

.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Made the most incredible chicken stock today. Bought some chicken necks and back at the farmer's market on Friday. Besides being organic, they must have been absolutely fresh killed. Cannot recall the last time chicken stock smelled and tasted the way this does. My celery this year is spectacular and a few stalks of it most likely contributed to its Yummyness.


That will make the base to wonderful soup! I can sometimes buy chicken necks at a not so local farm shop. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have that crocheted doily and 3 of the latest offerings in knit. I currently have 2 pages of pdf conversions to try and download. jscaplen will decidedly have a smaller list via PM/email of the LARGE files that have defeated my immediate efforts.

Why, oh why has it taken THIS long to learn how to get my yahoo mail to work right. :XD:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That will make the base to wonderful soup! I can sometimes buy chicken necks at a not so local farm shop. :thumbup:


Adding Bay leaves makes for additional flavor! I now can get a Chicken and Dumpling mixture that tastes like you've cooked it longer than 3-4 hours. Not bad!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - Vanessa Ives so far, clue 1 done.


Looking really fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Hope you can see this...beginning of Symphony of Shells. The video is good for explaining the shell stitch. I am using Aloft and silk/merino fingering. Will make a quick and easy Christmas gift.


Love the yarn combo. It is going to make a lovely gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest WTLF shawl, and how appropriately it is named for now. My DH is blowing leaves before they cover the grass that was just reseeded.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to cook all the little fishes that my GS brought back from the lake!
> 
> Sue


Looks good, what sort of little fishes are they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is good to hear that you are feeling better, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> they are building a hospital a block away from me.. after awhile we just got use to it.. but will be very happy when it is done
> 
> I hope your work crews don't start too early or work to late for you..


I discovered early this morning, that the day I flew to Paraparaumu, -the 15th July- the flood reached my bottom back step! So heaven help the person in the flat when that happens again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you. Hope the doctor is able to help with your hip.


Just more pain-killers currently, but if it is still bad, I am to go back in two weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Not the sort of drugs you want to be taking regularly - nasty side effects I find.


And more so when Codeine is involved, But I couldn't handle the pain at night in particular. Panadol is a killer- a lot don't realise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> Hopefully, he'll be agreeable to it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Melanie. I like that. Looks great! I see those beads.
> 
> I am going to work on DH's hat this evening. I am getting close to the grafting spot and starting the crown. I want to get that done, so I can continue in the car tomorrow. Back to the gansey tomorrow night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope both were positive experiences.


I like everyone in the Practise- it is like going out to meet friends- did not actually see the doctor in his room, just in the front waiting room- but he was pleased to see me, which is very reassuring. 
I love my weaving class, had to unpick my row, bad mistake, but I got the new row woven before I left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ...wow ,wow and many wows .Absolutely beautiful Voodoo .I am nearly at the end but keep reading the binds off and shaking in my slippers
> DFL ..looking good .Pretty colour .
> Julie...sorry I must have missed the post re hips .I am on regular tabs for pain .Mine is Bursitis ,not much that can be done about it .
> Bev ...Good luck with the door .
> ...


Don't know Bursitis. Mine is the spurs from the arthritis, and the thinning cartilage - that is why I am supposed to be using the exercycle. Got my final free smear test done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great night Ronie.
> 
> I have not been successful growing herbs, seems I have too much sun or heat. Planting season is now for me but I am going to wait until November as I go away for five days at the beginning of the month and would not want to be away when my seeds become seedlings.
> 
> Progress report - Vanessa Ives so far, clue 1 done.


Looks lovely, Melanie. What yarn are you using?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hope you can see this...beginning of Symphony of Shells. The video is good for explaining the shell stitch. I am using Aloft and silk/merino fingering. Will make a quick and easy Christmas gift.


Pretty yarn, DFL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I will try that tomorrow. There is always next year.


 Yes, next year. I find basil begins to go to seed early, like beginning of August so harvest should really begin just before that. If you keep pruning the plant, you will get more life out of it long term and then if you should lose any to frost, there will still be what you have already harvested.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to take a Nana nap.


Sounds like a plan to me.  Hope you got a good one.

A new week ahead. I've been called to jury duty the week before we go on our runaway. The trial is supposed to take 3 days, that really puts our runaway on the line, cause if it runs over, they will expect me there on Mon and I WANT to be in Clifty Falls on Mon. I will take our reservations along and protest the whole way. There is always the chance that I won't be chosen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that is looking great..
> and DFL that is very pretty... are you doing the whole thing in one color? I love that color.. it looks almost coral on my screen. I should cast this one on.. I have the yarn for it and it would be easier on my eye's.. I think the tan yarn of the LE is making my eye's strain.. and I literally feel like I am going blind after a hour.. so I set it aside.. I have done a few rows ever few hours today so progress is being made..
> 
> I don't have much luck with herbs either.. I even got a grow light for starting the seeds.. no such luck. even the basil I planted with the tomato's never grew much.. maybe 2 inches tops!!  My Rosemary is doing great but it took several try's to get it established. I also use the 1/2 of a whiskey barrel  We had Thyme also before and it was very hardy.. that and mint!


Yes, mint is a forever plant. I put in a sprig of Pineapple mint about 30 yrs ago and it is a massive patch. I contain it by mowing. But it is wonderful. I find some herbs hard to grow, too. And some years are better than others. They all need special conditions despite the wisdom that herbs are easy and care free. Light conditions are important as well as soil and water. And rarely ever discussed is how some plants just dont like their neighbors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You can use powdered Rosemary in Italian/Pizza seasonings:
> http://www.food.com/recipe/italian-seasoning-82770
> You'll need cayenne pepper (if you don't want the black pepper (will probably change the recipe rating to pizza seasoning), and powdered Rosemary


Good idea. I think Rosemary is an underused herb in American cuisine. Remember the old folk songs from centuries passed: Sage, Rosemary and Thyme. I think it was ensconced in the tune about Going to Scarborough Fair. Very popular herbs for health and cooking back then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That will make the base to wonderful soup! I can sometimes buy chicken necks at a not so local farm shop. :thumbup:


It is a soup in itself. had a bowl of it for a snack and then heated up some food with a ladle of the soup added. Will be deboning it this morning and freezing some and then adding more water to the bones for bone brother. Still trying to get my bone broth technique down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ...wow ,wow and many wows .Absolutely beautiful Voodoo .I am nearly at the end but keep reading the binds off and shaking in my slippers
> DFL ..looking good .Pretty colour .
> Julie...sorry I must have missed the post re hips .I am on regular tabs for pain .Mine is Bursitis ,not much that can be done about it .
> Bev ...Good luck with the door .
> ...


Years ago, Ann, I had an attack of bursitis in the shoulder. So painful. Stopped into the HFS where we had someone who really knew about holistic health, and he recommended Magnesium. I was taking some with Calc but he said to reverse the ratio and take twice Mag : Calc. Overnite the pain subsided about 80% and within a day or 2 it was gone, never to return. I know in the US we have a major deficiency problem with Mag as the soils for conventional farming are so depleted. Further some of the toxic chemical in people's lives prevent the body from absorbing the needed nutrients. You might want to explore this.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, next year. I find basil begins to go to seed early, like beginning of August so harvest should really begin just before that. If you keep pruning the plant, you will get more life out of it long term and then if you should lose any to frost, there will still be what you have already harvested.


Thank you, Tanya! I will keep this all in mind next year. I wondered what was going on when it started changing in looks in August and if I could still use it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--your SofS is a great color altho I do not see the variegation on my computer. But love that deep orangey hue.

Melanie--great beginning and the beads look good. Love your photo prop weights. I think I know what they are.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Karen. Actually my daughter had already cleaned them. I poached them in a little chicken stock, butter and lemon juice with some Mrs Dash's garlic and herbs seasoning and pepper. They turned out quite well. These were crappie fish, not a lot off labour, but take on the glamour of what you cook them with. I am not a fish lover, but they were quite good and did not have that fishy taste that I really do not like. They were caught on Saturday and cleaned yesterday. I have a big in my freezer from last weekend that Inwill not ne so hesitant to cook up now.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Once you've skinned and deboned them...melt about 1/4 lb (1 stick) of butter in a 13x17 +/- inch glass pan, place each fish filet in the melted butter and flip to coat both sides, and sprinkle Herbs DE Provonce (sp?) and sea salt over everything.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Crappie fish. I won't be hesitant to try them again, as they turned out quite good.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good, what sort of little fishes are they?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Jane, that looks fantastic. Those points are something else. Can almost imagine a spell being cast

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I managed to get my Voodoo blocked but the rain is coming down in buckets. Since there is no chance for outdoor pics, I'll leave it in pins until tomorrow.
> I also finished off my Glacier Scarf last night. Two needles free! Still trying to resist an outbreak of Castonitis - since the Fuchsia Flower sampler is looking like a go & the Doghouse Design-along pattern might be released very soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your yarn looks so soft DFL  Nice color.

Thanks for the kind comments on my Vanessa Ives. Clue 3 came out last week so I am a ways behind. I am using Knit Picks Gloss fingering in blackberry. It is a purple color but, for me, has too much brown undertone. I prefer the blue undertones. But it is working up nicely. The beads are clear AB. I like 8/0 which these are but the holes are a bit smallish - no problem for the yarn, just a problem for the yarn/beader combo. I am working both the beader and some mono-filament line to get the beads on. It is a nice pattern.

Tanya, I figured you would get a chuckle out of my choice for weights. There were two on my desk (???why???) and they worked out just fine - small and heavy.

I hope to make some progress on WTLF this week. I am almost done with clue 1. Clue 4 comes out on Thursday. I will not be ready, lol.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, the Voodoo is so dramatic. Great work getting those points on the edging. Like the glacier scarf too.

Your Wtlf shawl is looking super Sue. The colorway is very fall like. Hope you enjoyed your fish dinner. 

Ronie, nice to hear you had a fun time and DH got rave reviews for his fiddling!

Julie, so sorry to hear you are having pain from your hip. Sure hope your Dr. can help you get some relief.
We are also having construction being done in our neighborhood. We complained when they arrived one morning before 6 and started hammering. It has been better since. 

Melanie, your Vanessa Ives is coming along great. 

Ooh, that symphony of shells cowl is nice DFL. Very pretty stitch and nice bright color. 

I finished my MHHH socks last night and I'm wearing them today!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that is looking great..
> and DFL that is very pretty... are you doing the whole thing in one color? I love that color.. it looks almost coral on my screen. I should cast this one on.. I have the yarn for it and it would be easier on my eye's.. I think the tan yarn of the LE is making my eye's strain.. and I literally feel like I am going blind after a hour.. so I set it aside.. I have done a few rows ever few hours today so progress is being made..
> 
> I don't have much luck with herbs either.. I even got a grow light for starting the seeds.. no such luck. even the basil I planted with the tomato's never grew much.. maybe 2 inches tops!!  My Rosemary is doing great but it took several try's to get it established. I also use the 1/2 of a whiskey barrel  We had Thyme also before and it was very hardy.. that and mint!


Yes, it is coral and the darker color is the cranberry Aloft. I had a hard time deciding which color. I also have cast on 14 extra stitches. She says to cast on 99 stitches with #7 needle...and to use a 32 inch circular for in-the-round knitting. I only had a 16 inch circular in #7 or a 24 inch...so I chose the 16 inch and cast on 114 stitches...then did a k2tog to join. Going from the cast on edge, mine is about 28 inches...a shorter cowl...but I think it will block a little larger.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells

This is the link in case anyone needs it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--your SofS is a great color altho I do not see the variegation on my computer. But love that deep orangey hue.
> 
> Melanie--great beginning and the beads look good. Love your photo prop weights. I think I know what they are.


It isn't variegated yarn...I have had this peach/coral solid forever and wanted to use it for something. So I am knitting-outside-the-box on this one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your socks!! They look so nice and warm.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the socks Caryn. Now that you no longer live down in the semi-tropics you get to use them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished my MHHH socks last night and I'm wearing them today!


Your socks looks great, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your socks!! They look so nice and warm.


Thanks Bev. It's is a perfect morning for them! They are toasty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.  Hope you got a good one.
> 
> A new week ahead. I've been called to jury duty the week before we go on our runaway. The trial is supposed to take 3 days, that really puts our runaway on the line, cause if it runs over, they will expect me there on Mon and I WANT to be in Clifty Falls on Mon. I will take our reservations along and protest the whole way. There is always the chance that I won't be chosen.


Oh what a bore! Hoping you avoid selection!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Crappie fish. I won't be hesitant to try them again, as they turned out quite good.
> 
> Sue


Never heard of those- mind you we possibly have quite different species of fish!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, the Voodoo is so dramatic. Great work getting those points on the edging. Like the glacier scarf too.
> 
> Your Wtlf shawl is looking super Sue. The colorway is very fall like. Hope you enjoyed your fish dinner.
> 
> ...


Those do look comfy and so good looking. What was the sock yarn used again?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It isn't variegated yarn...I have had this peach/coral solid forever and wanted to use it for something. So I am knitting-outside-the-box on this one.


Well that is what having good skills gets us--outside-the-box. Actually I like it there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ...wow ,wow and many wows .Absolutely beautiful Voodoo .I am nearly at the end but keep reading the binds off and shaking in my slippers
> DFL ..looking good .Pretty colour .
> Julie...sorry I must have missed the post re hips .I am on regular tabs for pain .Mine is Bursitis ,not much that can be done about it .
> Bev ...Good luck with the door .
> ...


The week I started my job my Dr. told my my sprained hip developed Bursitis!!!  I know the Physical Therapist caused it and I was chapped.. here I was with this horrible pain and I had to go to work!! but I will tell you all that running around and working all day all week long sure did help.. it was painful and if it were a exercise regimen I would of given up long before my 8 hours was up... LOL but now and then I have a twinge but its more from the original injury than the Bursitis.. I hope it never comes back.. I do hear that some acupuncturists can do wonders with it.. and Yoga! you may want to give some of this a try...

Julie sometimes a good old fashion drug is what we need...  what I take doesn't affect my blood so I can take it.. my blood loves to clot  but this is safe.. and I don't need it everyday (Normally) but boy does it work.. no fuzzy head just relief! no drowsiness either.. and if I take it before bed I sleep so good.. no tossing and turning because of the pain  I hope your hip heals nicely... and I'd love to see your weaving some day.. a passion with me since I was a child.. I look at the looms and just dream..  one of these days I will get one or make one myself


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev fingers crossed that you don't get chosen!! I have been on Jury duty a few times and called for it a few times I am so glad that I got off on the last one.. the guy was being charged with rape and brutally beating her.. I just couldn't see a innocent kid sitting there.. I am sure my gut feelings were right but I am glad I didn't have to be in the decision making process in case he really was innocent! normally I enjoy jury duty .. usually happens when I am out of work.. and the extra pay is a bonus ..

Thanks DFL for letting us know about the pattern.. I put a much brighter bulb in my work lamp and hope to get more than 3 rows at a time done on my LE but I am also going to cast this on.. I have the next 2 days off with hubby at work!!! woo hoo.. Ronie time!! LOL I love him dearly but he really sucks my time up.. as it is I have errands later today.. but the good news is he completly cleaned the house on Friday night before I got home from work.. 

Caryn those socks are great... I can't wait to make mine!! I am so glad we are all doing little projects now.. so I can have several small ones casted on.. (oops that isn't a word either LOL Google needs to get with it here LOL) 

all this talk of Magnesium has me thinking I need to pick some up... Tanya what strength if bought in tablet form would you suggest for aches and pains... I'd really like to get rid of this lower back pain and hip pain.. although both are fine today.. they flare up on me at times.. 

Well I over slept... its 8am and dark out... it must be raining out there... we were watching the storm clouds while the guys were playing golf yesterday.. they were in the Napa Valley... I kinda knew it was just a matter of time before they moved north!! but I didn't get the feeling we would have the rain too..  we need it.. I just have to drop the car off at the shop and was going to walk to get my errands done.. maybe I'll have to rethink this!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ...wow ,wow and many wows .Absolutely beautiful Voodoo .I am nearly at the end but keep reading the binds off and shaking in my slippers ...


Thank you, Ann 
So pleased to know that you are nearing the end.
I did the first BO, obviously. I tried it on a small swatch first - not as complicated as it might appear & once I got into it, it moved quickly. I did put in the makers in the last row, as recommended. Definitely a wise move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The week I started my job my Dr. told my my sprained hip developed Bursitis!!!  I know the Physical Therapist caused it and I was chapped.. here I was with this horrible pain and I had to go to work!! but I will tell you all that running around and working all day all week long sure did help.. it was painful and if it were a exercise regimen I would of given up long before my 8 hours was up... LOL but now and then I have a twinge but its more from the original injury than the Bursitis.. I hope it never comes back.. I do hear that some acupuncturists can do wonders with it.. and Yoga! you may want to give some of this a try...
> 
> Julie sometimes a good old fashion drug is what we need...  what I take doesn't affect my blood so I can take it.. my blood loves to clot  but this is safe.. and I don't need it everyday (Normally) but boy does it work.. no fuzzy head just relief! no drowsiness either.. and if I take it before bed I sleep so good.. no tossing and turning because of the pain  I hope your hip heals nicely... and I'd love to see your weaving some day.. a passion with me since I was a child.. I look at the looms and just dream..  one of these days I will get one or make one myself


Pity we are so far apart- maybe you could have had my big 4 foot loom- but it needs a room to itself!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Ronie, your husband *made* the fiddle. Very cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev fingers crossed that you don't get chosen!! I have been on Jury duty a few times and called for it a few times I am so glad that I got off on the last one.. the guy was being charged with rape and brutally beating her.. I just couldn't see a innocent kid sitting there.. I am sure my gut feelings were right but I am glad I didn't have to be in the decision making process in case he really was innocent! normally I enjoy jury duty .. usually happens when I am out of work.. and the extra pay is a bonus ..
> 
> Thanks DFL for letting us know about the pattern.. I put a much brighter bulb in my work lamp and hope to get more than 3 rows at a time done on my LE but I am also going to cast this on.. I have the next 2 days off with hubby at work!!! woo hoo.. Ronie time!! LOL I love him dearly but he really sucks my time up.. as it is I have errands later today.. but the good news is he completly cleaned the house on Friday night before I got home from work..
> 
> ...


Your DH has to be a very fine carpenter, if he can make fiddles!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Ronie, your husband *made* the fiddle. Very cool.


I agree - that's really cool, Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great socks, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great socks, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, great photos and a great occasion :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie, for the pictures. Love the fiddle. I remember your DH was in the music field, but I had forgotten he makes instruments. Is fiddles all he makes? Does he still do it?

Well, I am planning on taking my knitting along when I go to jury duty. I know what you mean, Ronie, the last one, actually only one I went to was about 3 years ago and it was a trial where this guy kidnapped a girl and raped her etc. I was not chosen. I was sooo very glad to get out of that one. I felt dirty just being in the same room and hearing the charges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie, for the pictures. Love the fiddle. I remember your DH was in the music field, but I had forgotten he makes instruments. Is fiddles all he makes? Does he still do it?
> 
> Well, I am planning on taking my knitting along when I go to jury duty. I know what you mean, Ronie, the last one, actually only one I went to was about 3 years ago and it was a trial where this guy kidnapped a girl and raped her etc. I was not chosen. I was sooo very glad to get out of that one. I felt dirty just being in the same room and hearing the charges.


The last time I was called for Jury Duty, (before I used my age to excuse myself, I think I've been called a total of 5 times) was a horrible rape- I was balloted on, but fortunately challenged just as I was sitting down, had I been seated it would have been too late, I'd have been on. One of those civic duties that has to be done, hopefully for fair trial.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the socks Caryn. Now that you no longer live down in the semi-tropics you get to use them


Thanks Melanie. It is so nice to be able to wear things that I am making now for more than 3 days a year!! I gave my dd most of the things I knitted. So now I have to knit double the amount!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your socks looks great, Caryn!


Thanks Pam.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those do look comfy and so good looking. What was the sock yarn used again?


Thanks Tanya. The yarn is Cascade Heritage sock yarn. It's merino super wash and nylon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, the Voodoo is so dramatic. Great work getting those points on the edging. Like the glacier scarf too.
> 
> Your Wtlf shawl is looking super Sue. The colorway is very fall like. Hope you enjoyed your fish dinner.
> 
> ...


A beautiful piece of knitting- the pattern would work well on a Gansey.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev fingers crossed that you don't get chosen!! I have been on Jury duty a few times and called for it a few times I am so glad that I got off on the last one.. the guy was being charged with rape and brutally beating her.. I just couldn't see a innocent kid sitting there.. I am sure my gut feelings were right but I am glad I didn't have to be in the decision making process in case he really was innocent! normally I enjoy jury duty .. usually happens when I am out of work.. and the extra pay is a bonus ..
> 
> Thanks DFL for letting us know about the pattern.. I put a much brighter bulb in my work lamp and hope to get more than 3 rows at a time done on my LE but I am also going to cast this on.. I have the next 2 days off with hubby at work!!! woo hoo.. Ronie time!! LOL I love him dearly but he really sucks my time up.. as it is I have errands later today.. but the good news is he completly cleaned the house on Friday night before I got home from work..
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie.
Love the pictures. That is so amazing that your DH made a fiddle!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great socks, Caryn. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I am planning on taking my knitting along when I go to jury duty. (


Check with your court house to make sure they allow knitting needles. Ours does now, but did ban them at one point. They would confiscate them at the security checkpoint.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie, for the pictures. Love the fiddle. I remember your DH was in the music field, but I had forgotten he makes instruments. Is fiddles all he makes? Does he still do it?
> 
> Well, I am planning on taking my knitting along when I go to jury duty. I know what you mean, Ronie, the last one, actually only one I went to was about 3 years ago and it was a trial where this guy kidnapped a girl and raped her etc. I was not chosen. I was sooo very glad to get out of that one. I felt dirty just being in the same room and hearing the charges.


I hope you get off without having to actually sit on the jury. When I was called for selection, we were not allowed to bring knitting needles into the courthouse. You could bring a crochet needle though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few pics of my Voodoo released.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A beautiful piece of knitting- the pattern would work well on a Gansey.


Thank you Julie. I was thinking the same thing about the pattern. Maybe Elizabeth will design a Gansey one day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


So beautiful Jane. Can really see the pattern now in all its glory. Of course Tango is modeling it to perfection. And he does look like he is dreaming about something wondrous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wow, Jane, that looks fantastic. Those points are something else. Can almost imagine a spell being cast


Thanks, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, the Voodoo is so dramatic. Great work getting those points on the edging. Like the glacier scarf too.


Thank you, Caryn 


> ...I finished my MHHH socks last night and I'm wearing them today!


Oh, they look so nice & comfortable, Caryn! Great job.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Ronie, your husband *made* the fiddle. Very cool.


I agree!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> So beautiful Jane. Can really see the pattern now in all its glory.


Thank you, Caryn ;-)


> Of course Tango is modeling it to perfection. And he does look like he is dreaming about something wondrous.


I had a few nice shots this time - so many different expressions on his little doggy face. I thought that he looked quite wistful in this one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last time I was called for Jury Duty, (before I used my age to excuse myself, I think I've been called a total of 5 times) was a horrible rape- I was balloted on, but fortunately challenged just as I was sitting down, had I been seated it would have been too late, I'd have been on. One of those civic duties that has to be done, hopefully for fair trial.


I'm supposed to go next month. Have to call in the evening before to see if they will actually need me. I hope not. I don't want to get on some really awful case. That would really bother me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


Stunning, Jane! Great to see little Tango, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Stunning, Jane! Great to see little Tango, too!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


Those really are amazing points, Jane! Tango does look rather resigned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm supposed to go next month. Have to call in the evening before to see if they will actually need me. I hope not. I don't want to get on some really awful case. That would really bother me.


I do hope you can be excused!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you can be excused!


Me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those really are amazing points, Jane! ...


Thank you, Julie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


Nice! Tango is looking good too!

Caryn, lovely socks.

Ronie, it is amazing to hear that your hubby made that fiddle. WOW. At one point in time I wanted to learn to play.

Talking about Jury duty, I was selected for a trial a couple years ago, but the judge would never even say what exactly the charges were, we just knew it was an accident that happened around Xmas or New Years . . . . .so we all come in the next day to start the trial and of course it was postponed. The judge must have had a clue that the lawyer would pull something at the last minute and maybe that's part of why he never gave us all the details.

And Guess what? It snowed in the higher elevations here in the Poconos last night. As I was driving in to work I was thinking 'man that frost is awfully heavy up here' LOL It was 26 degrees F this morning and the jerks I work with have the air-conditioning on . . .I am freezing. My feet are freezing. No more nylons, I'm going strictly for socks now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Nice! Tango is looking good too!...


Thank you, Chris


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was selected for Jury duty in 2010 or 2011...about January-March. Happily the trial didn't drag on for days past the selection date. Guy could have had a better mannered trial lawyer...but I digress.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you all liked the pictures.. and yes hubby is pretty talented with his hands... his dad and him use to make dulcimers when he was a kid... and then he became very good friends with a fiddle maker in his town.. I keep telling him he is wasting the shop he should be doing something great out there.. I could put the rocker in there and he could work away on his wood working  while I knit! some day maybe... 

Good news!!! I finally finished chart D on the LE!!!! I see an end in site.. LOL I got the last stitch done at 12:40 giving me 20 minutes to get 2 gifts wrapped for shipping.. off to the post office then to the mechanic all with the dogs and I made it to the mechanic with a few minutes to spare.. I needed to be there by 1pm..LOL we actually walked home in the pouring rain (not complaining) and was home by 1! now I am having a bite to eat then back to knitting


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, is so very beautiful. Tango looks very fine :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I
> 
> Good news!!! I finally finished chart D on the LE!!!! I see an end in site.. LOL I got the last stitch done at 12:40


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

The next charts get easier


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, snow in the Poconos. Ack!! Too early. 

Jane, stunning Voodoo. Tango looks great in that color.

Pam, I hope neither of us have to do jury duty. 

Melanie, I didn't have any trouble taking in my needles 3 years ago. I suppose I should call ahead. I am calling ahead anyway to tell them about our planned trip, to see if I can get excused before the date, if I bring in proof that we made our reservations before getting notification of jury duty.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I meant to tell you how wonderful your VooDoo turned out!! Its stunning and I love that your points held.. and doesn't Tango know how handsome he is.. he really is getting better and better at this.. if he didn't feel so bad at times you could promote him as the next new dog model


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, snow in the Poconos. Ack!! Too early.
> 
> Jane, stunning Voodoo. Tango looks great in that color.
> 
> ...


Good luck to both of you... mostly it is fun for me.. but when it interrupts your plans then its just dumb luck.. I hope that if you do have to stay then it will be over quickly!! and you can still go on your getaway..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> The next charts get easier


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm going to go get started now


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. The yarn is Cascade Heritage sock yarn. It's merino super wash and nylon.


That is a nice yarn. I love all the Cascade yarns I have tried.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. The yarn is Cascade Heritage sock yarn. It's merino super wash and nylon.


That is a nice yarn. I love all the Cascade yarns I have tried.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, is so very beautiful. Tango looks very fine :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> C...Jane, stunning Voodoo. Tango looks great in that color.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I meant to tell you how wonderful your VooDoo turned out!! Its stunning and I love that your points held...


Thank you, Ronie 


> and doesn't Tango know how handsome he is...


I sometimes think he does. Of course, I am always telling him that he is the cutest - bound to go to his head.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I already had this pattern in my files so the rest of you probably do as well but somoene posted a recently finished one today & I have fallen in love with it all over again.
Monica's Shawl by Meeli Vent
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monicas-shawl

(How many times can one fall in love, I wonder?)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.  Hope you got a good one.
> 
> A new week ahead. I've been called to jury duty the week before we go on our runaway. The trial is supposed to take 3 days, that really puts our runaway on the line, cause if it runs over, they will expect me there on Mon and I WANT to be in Clifty Falls on Mon. I will take our reservations along and protest the whole way. There is always the chance that I won't be chosen.


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already had this pattern in my files so the rest of you probably do as well but somoene posted a recently finished one today & I have fallen in love with it all over again.
> Monica's Shawl by Meeli Vent
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monicas-shawl
> 
> (How many times can one fall in love, I wonder?)


Considering how many times a person can get married, quite a few times it seems. So go for it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, the Voodoo is so dramatic. Great work getting those points on the edging. Like the glacier scarf too.
> 
> Your Wtlf shawl is looking super Sue. The colorway is very fall like. Hope you enjoyed your fish dinner.
> 
> ...


Great socks, Caryn. Very smart.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't tell, haven't looked close enough, but this looks like lace entrelac and very nice.  http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Country-Cottage-Shawl-From-Universal-Yarn

p.67


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


It's beautiful, Jane and I love your photos. I think Tango looks positively regal.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, next year. I find basil begins to go to seed early, like beginning of August so harvest should really begin just before that. If you keep pruning the plant, you will get more life out of it long term and then if you should lose any to frost, there will still be what you have already harvested.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- considering how many times I avoided jury duty when working full time, they finally caught up with me a few years back. The case would have been a malpractice suit and I wanted to sit on that jury. But after a day and a half of pulling in a potential jury the case was settled after 10 yrs of haggling.

My other direct jury experience was with the Grand Jury. I sat on it over a period of 2 months about 3 yrs ago. We heard about 22 cases presented, many of them traffic issues (yawn, yawn). However, there were several cases of serious consequence, one being a murder. It was a great experience and one in which you can exert great influence over other lives. The jury was a pretty passive bunch ready to go along with the DA's prejudices. I was very effective in getting charges discharged against at least 4 people where there was clearly racial and class bias operating by just simply speaking out and raising questions based on knowing what street culture was about and pointing out some contradictions. it got other jury members to stop and think and they knew I was right. So that felt very good.

I knit/crocheted throughout the sessions. However, if I was in a jury case, they would not have let me bring in my needles.

Ronie--DH definitely has some fine finishing skills and a good knowledge of woods. Am very impressed. How nice for you to be living with a musician. Does he play for you and the kids at home?

Chris--totaly am with you on that early snow. We are getting similar temps at night but no snow and lots of sun today.

Awoke today with a focus on working on the Craft Table presentation. Did some knitting and froze a few packages of turnip greens. Yesterday got a mess of chinese mustard greens frozen. Freezer is definitely filling up. Got a call about one of my reports from last week and all that time getting the scanner to work? Well, forget it. Saturday is was a wash again. So had to photo the diagrams and type up the entire verbal report but at least got it in on time. Today they said the photo'd diagrams couldn't be read. So spent 3 hours this sunny afternoon glued to the phone, printer and computer with a really snotty tech person who was mocking me when she thought I couldn't hear her. Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! Then the phone rang and the contact person for the work of these reports called and I could barely speak coherently the stress was so high. But I got offered another inspection decided to take it due to such rotten finances. It is about 60 miles away with no milage payments. That is a big time and cost expenditure which cuts into income, but at least there will some cash flow. My computer is sooooooooooo slooooooooooow that I made about half a hat waiting for pages to open or downloads to get done. At least something came out of all that excessive time. Now to see how long the Wi-fi connection lasts this time. I deserve some ice cream or a nice bottle of organic wine, do you think?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your crappies sound delicious, Sue!

Beautiful socks, Caryn!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already had this pattern in my files so the rest of you probably do as well but somoene posted a recently finished one today & I have fallen in love with it all over again.
> Monica's Shawl by Meeli Vent
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monicas-shawl
> 
> (How many times can one fall in love, I wonder?)


It is gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad you all liked the pictures.. and yes hubby is pretty talented with his hands... his dad and him use to make dulcimers when he was a kid... and then he became very good friends with a fiddle maker in his town.. I keep telling him he is wasting the shop he should be doing something great out there.. I could put the rocker in there and he could work away on his wood working  while I knit! some day maybe...
> 
> Good news!!! I finally finished chart D on the LE!!!! I see an end in site.. LOL I got the last stitch done at 12:40 giving me 20 minutes to get 2 gifts wrapped for shipping.. off to the post office then to the mechanic all with the dogs and I made it to the mechanic with a few minutes to spare.. I needed to be there by 1pm..LOL we actually walked home in the pouring rain (not complaining) and was home by 1! now I am having a bite to eat then back to knitting


You'll soon be finished now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your DH has to be a very fine carpenter, if he can make fiddles!


I totally agree, Ronie! What a gift!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never heard of those- mind you we possibly have quite different species of fish!


Crappies are fresh water fish, at least they are around here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev-- considering how many times I avoided jury duty when working full time, they finally caught up with me a few years back. The case would have been a malpractice suit and I wanted to sit on that jury. But after a day and a half of pulling in a potential jury the case was settled after 10 yrs of haggling.
> 
> My other direct jury experience was with the Grand Jury. I sat on it over a period of 2 months about 3 yrs ago. We heard about 22 cases presented, many of them traffic issues (yawn, yawn). However, there were several cases of serious consequence, one being a murder. It was a great experience and one in which you can exert great influence over other lives. The jury was a pretty passive bunch ready to go along with the DA's prejudices. I was very effective in getting charges discharged against at least 4 people where there was clearly racial and class bias operating by just simply speaking out and raising questions based on knowing what street culture was about and pointing out some contradictions. it got other jury members to stop and think and they knew I was right. So that felt very good.
> 
> ...


I think you deserve both, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> So beautiful Jane. Can really see the pattern now in all its glory.


It is so beautiful, Jane. 



> Of course Tango is modeling it to perfection. And he does look like he is dreaming about something wondrous.


He sure does!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda. We shall see how it goes.

Toni, that is entrelac. Lovely.

Oh, Tanya, it sounds so stressful. Ice cream, wine and chocolate!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Linda. 

Bev--definitely need to throw in some of that 85% dark chocolate. 


Toni--that looks like something seen before but definitely worth seeing again.
It does look a lot like entrelac but reading the pattern it is not done that way. It is nice though and worth saving event or the lace pattern alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Crappies are fresh water fish, at least they are around here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Tanya he does play for us and has friends over to jam.. and has taught so we have had students in before too.. he has tried to teach our son his Bass but it was while he was living here.. he is also up for teaching our son's GF the fiddle she has a beautiful one and I think they could make beautiful music together ..LOL one of these days maybe.. 

I put a much brighter light in my lamp and it is much easier to get my knitting done... now I'm about to burn the potatoes!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, they look so nice & comfortable, Caryn! Great job.


Thank you Jane. They really are comfy and fit just right.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Nice! Tango is looking good too!
> 
> Caryn, lovely socks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. You must knit yourself a nice warm wool pair! Can't believe they have the ac on now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great socks, Caryn. Very smart.


Thank you Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your crappies sound delicious, Sue!
> 
> Beautiful socks, Caryn!!!


Thank you Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think you deserve both, Tanya.


So do I! Very frustrating when computers don't work the way we want them to!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> This is very pretty Sue.. I like the variations in the yarn..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, Voodoo looks fantastic, and tango looks so at home wearing it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A few pics of my Voodoo released.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, the ice cream, wine and chocolate will have to wait.

What I did do was pull out bags of yarn and go stash diving this evening. Looking for some inspiration for this yarn. It is a 100% silk Reynolds Mandalay yarn, worsted wt. The colors are very muted. I also have some Berroco Inca Gold, a merino wool & silk in worsted wt, also in very muted colors. What do you think? (give a couple of minutes for the pic to show up).

The olive and silver colors are close to real, but the turquoise is actually a dark green and the tan is also darker and very toned down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, you are really getting there with LE. Can't wait to see it when finished.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I'm glad you all liked the pictures.. and yes hubby is pretty talented with his hands... his dad and him use to make dulcimers when he was a kid... and then he became very good friends with a fiddle maker in his town.. I keep telling him he is wasting the shop he should be doing something great out there.. I could put the rocker in there and he could work away on his wood working  while I knit! some day maybe...
> 
> Good news!!! I finally finished chart D on the LE!!!! I see an end in site.. LOL I got the last stitch done at 12:40 giving me 20 minutes to get 2 gifts wrapped for shipping.. off to the post office then to the mechanic all with the dogs and I made it to the mechanic with a few minutes to spare.. I needed to be there by 1pm..LOL we actually walked home in the pouring rain (not complaining) and was home by 1! now I am having a bite to eat then back to knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> So do I! Very frustrating when computers don't work the way we want them to!


Thanx Caryn. I think your comment is the understatement of the year. How many times do you need to fix the same problem!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie sounds like lots of people fun at your house.

You're making good headway with your LE. I am sure it will be as spectacular as the whole parade of them.

Ann--So glad to hear you are progressing so well despite your anxiety over the project. I bet it is coming along beautifully


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Toni, I had to laugh at your delicious crappies comment. I know they are fish but it was still funny. 

I see a bit of purple poking out from the bottom of your stash pile Tanya. No keeping the non-muted colors away from you 

I finished Clue 1 of WTLF, yippee!!

Off to bed, see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice stash Tanya.. I see some more just out of the picture  with out knowing how much of each color you have it is hard to think of what to make.. I think the silver with the turquoise would make a great cowl like the one DFL is doing. I am going to get that going tonight  it looks like a quick knit.. I am using worsted so I will stay with the 98 stitches and size 7 needles.. Some of those mits you showed.. I don't remember her name but they were beautiful with two toned cables and twists and turns.. that might be an idea.. the tan is the color of my LE and one of the colors of the cowl I am doing too.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells

Great going Melanie... sure feels good doesn't it  Thanks Sue.. and your welcome!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I had a few nice shots this time - so many different expressions on his little doggy face. I thought that he looked quite wistful in this one.


Maybe he is wondering when he gets to keep one or dreaming of the one he wants.

Lovely. Very nice points.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It's beautiful, Jane and I love your photos. I think Tango looks positively regal.


Thank you, Linda 
I brushed him this evening & his hair was standing on end - looked like a lion''s mane. He might have been thinking that he was King of our Jungle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, nice peek at your stash. Love the colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is so beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, Voodoo looks fantastic, and tango looks so at home wearing it.


Thank you, Sue 
I have to wind another skein in order to finish the WTLF clue. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What I did do was pull out bags of yarn and go stash diving this evening. ....


They all look lovely, Tanya!
Have fun choosing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe he is wondering when he gets to keep one or dreaming of the one he wants.


Perhaps - I'd love to know what goes through that little head.


> Lovely. Very nice points.


Thank you, Tricia


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is a nice yarn. I love all the Cascade yarns I have tried.


I do, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Toni, I had to laugh at your delicious crappies comment. I know they are fish but it was still funny.
> 
> I see a bit of purple poking out from the bottom of your stash pile Tanya. No keeping the non-muted colors away from you
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--yes that skein of purple Sheepish snnuck into that photo. I have a lot of bright colors in that yarn. They make great accent colors. But the silk yarn is much darker toned that the picture.

Ronie- cowl might not be a bad idea. I know I didn;t list the yarn amounts It was the idea of what kind of things it would be good with. I did see a cowl on Ravelry that seemed like it might work. I haven't been making cowls for the Craft Fair but if the yarn works in lace that might be a choice.

I purposely tried to not get the yarn in the background into the pic. There is a massive amount of it in bags and containers sitting here. One more bag and I won't be able to get off the couch. So much color and texture to play with; it can be overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya those yarns look luscious. I really like Ronie's idea to make the Symphony of Shells cowl with 2 of those colors. Or one of those and something brighter or in a different texture for the second color.

I also like the Corcksrew Hat by Michelle Hunter in 2 colors. Though I'm not sure if silk would work in a hat. And I think there are matching mittens pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corkscrew-hat

Or this braided reversible scarf. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/braid-cable-reversible-hiking-scarf


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Awoke today with a focus on working on the Craft Table presentation. Did some knitting and froze a few packages of turnip greens. Yesterday got a mess of chinese mustard greens frozen. Freezer is definitely filling up. Got a call about one of my reports from last week and all that time getting the scanner to work? Well, forget it. Saturday is was a wash again. So had to photo the diagrams and type up the entire verbal report but at least got it in on time. Today they said the photo'd diagrams couldn't be read. So spent 3 hours this sunny afternoon glued to the phone, printer and computer with a really snotty tech person who was mocking me when she thought I couldn't hear her. Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! Then the phone rang and the contact person for the work of these reports called and I could barely speak coherently the stress was so high. But I got offered another inspection decided to take it due to such rotten finances. It is about 60 miles away with no milage payments. That is a big time and cost expenditure which cuts into income, but at least there will some cash flow. My computer is sooooooooooo slooooooooooow that I made about half a hat waiting for pages to open or downloads to get done. At least something came out of all that excessive time. Now to see how long the Wi-fi connection lasts this time. I deserve some ice cream or a nice bottle of organic wine, do you think?


Now if this isn't a reason to bring me and my computer/printer up where you are I don't know what isn't? I can scan with my MS Windows 2000 Advanced Server machine paired with Dad's older 3-in-one HP. I can Winfax any document you draft up to whatever location needed. Now how is that for clarity of image?

The main difficulties: is that I'll need a working monitor and two different types of black cartridges for the printers (so it won't give error messages)...but that is minor. At least I know I can get that computer working. I'll have the HP 4L for printing, and the 3-in-1 for scanning. This is a business offer. I can type and store most items onto the Flash drives for your business, you'll get techie help and use of my equipment so you won't have downtime for writing your reports and sending.

Unfortunately it won't be a business only setup as I have computer games set up on my computer. I just cannot connect to the internet until I get MS Windows 7 or newer...if I want to use AVG Free Edition or Avast Anti-virus protection.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Entralac: http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=47

This one is the pattern that starts on the outside working toward the inside: http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=7


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats. 

*I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, the ice cream, wine and chocolate will have to wait.
> 
> What I did do was pull out bags of yarn and go stash diving this evening. Looking for some inspiration for this yarn. It is a 100% silk Reynolds Mandalay yarn, worsted wt. The colors are very muted. I also have some Berroco Inca Gold, a merino wool & silk in worsted wt, also in very muted colors. What do you think? (give a couple of minutes for the pic to show up).
> 
> The olive and silver colors are close to real, but the turquoise is actually a dark green and the tan is also darker and very toned down.


How about sets - cowl, hat, mits, either in one colour or 2 tone depending on how mch you have of each, then people could buy them as a complete Christmas present.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Entralac: http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=47
> 
> This one is the pattern that starts on the outside working toward the inside: http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=7


Maybe the entrelac would work for you, Tanya, using2 colours, perhaps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Go for the wine and icecream!! Tanya you deserve it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I already had this pattern in my files so the rest of you probably do as well but somoene posted a recently finished one today & I have fallen in love with it all over again.
> Monica's Shawl by Meeli Vent
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monicas-shawl
> 
> (How many times can one fall in love, I wonder?)


Gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, voodoo, Linda. I love the beads and the yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous, Linda!!! Those beads are stunning. Love it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.
> 
> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


flummoxed


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Flummoxed.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.
> 
> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> How about sets - cowl, hat, mits, either in one colour or 2 tone depending on how mch you have of each, then people could buy them as a complete Christmas present.


This is a good idea - time consuming but sounds good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


Definitely a shawl that will get noticed


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Norma and Bev. The friend it is intended for loves her bling.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Definitely a shawl that will get noticed


 :thumbup: This one isn't subtle. Mind you my LE wasn't either. I must need the bright or blingy at the moment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie and Sue. I used to be a good speller. Getting worse all the time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya those yarns look luscious. I really like Ronie's idea to make the Symphony of Shells cowl with 2 of those colors. Or one of those and something brighter or in a different texture for the second color.
> 
> I also like the Corcksrew Hat by Michelle Hunter in 2 colors. And I think there are matching mittens pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corkscrew-hat
> ...


Nice patterns Chris. The Michelle Hunter one is intriguing and would like to see it on the needles. Looks like it is not a quickie tho. The reversible braid is also nice. Reminds me of Lily Chin's book on cables which is in my library. She does a section on reversible cables. They are showy. Not sure if this silk would work in a hat.

Also this silk yarn is coarse and and not sure how it would be in such highly textured fabric. I am getting a little obsessed with this and knit up a swatch this a.m. Will wash it with a bit of Euclan to see what it does.

Have been reading up on people's use of this discontinued yarn on Ravelry and their comments when provided. I also wrote to 2 people who did projects with it in the past 18 months or so, wanting recent experiences that are still in people's memory.

What others are saying: It is coarse, splits, smells when put in water in the sink, coarser than butcher's cord from the hardware store. So it is not a soft, silky yarn at all and even tho they thought it had decent drape there were all these negatives. One person who liked the yarn said she also likes to knit with commercial wrapping cords. One person who answered my query said she washes in the machine on delicate with woolite and never noticed a smell.

There are dozens of projects with this yarn on Ravelry, mainly scarves, cowls and tops. Some people really hated it; some liked it. So the jury is a mixed bag. Some of these projects were posted in 2011 so the yarn was on the market for some time before being discontinued.

So despite LP comments about the colors being good, it does not feel luxurious to the hand so how will it feel over time in a cowl or scarf? How warm would it be in a hat? Not a winter one I think.

For such a coarse yarn, don't you think it surprising there are not more house ware type projects like place matts or furniture runners, or even lace wall/window pieces. There are a number of lacey projects which surprised me as decrease stitches are not easy with it since there is no stretch to it.

Ronie noted I didn't put down quantities in my stash. The tan is about 800 yd; the olive, about 5-600 yds. The silver and the muted green 2-300 yds. So there is a lot of it.

So why do I have this yarn? Ebay had it really cheap and it sounded good. I think some of you would definitely bead it up. Others may look to pair it up with another yarn but what is a good question. Well, this can give me a good obsessive day to divert me from more important things. Choices!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jscaplan wrote:

Perhaps - I'd love to know what goes through that little head.

I know you think it nuts, but I would work with an animal communicator and you would find out. It, also, would probably be a very soul satisfying experience.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


It's stunning, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--that entrelac scarf is a great seasonal stunner. I think it would be a good seller for younger people who like to boldness of it. 

Linda--your Voodoo is great. Those beads are very blingy but if your friend likes that, she will love the shawl. That is so nice of you to do such a big project for her. As for the points? I don't think it will be that noticeable when the shawl is worn due to the drape and movement on the body. The general pattern with the beads I think is what most people will look at.

I think the idea of knitted sets is a good one. But that will be for next year's craft season if this one works out. People do like matching accessories.

Norma--the decadent treats appealed to me at my lowest moment yesterday but am really trying to lose weight and have been doing pretty well in that department by simply trying to concentrate on what I am eating for building health. My summer's detox experience was not the easiest but it seems to have helped reset my bodies metabolism and reduced such cravings a lot. Maybe on a scheduled binge day I will indulge. Can you imagine a bottle of wine lasted about 5 weeks! Just finished the last couple of oz yesterday--that was my splurge.

Bev--I used to be an excellent speller and now have to look up words. So annoying.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, the ice cream, wine and chocolate will have to wait.
> 
> What I did do was pull out bags of yarn and go stash diving this evening. Looking for some inspiration for this yarn. It is a 100% silk Reynolds Mandalay yarn, worsted wt. The colors are very muted. I also have some Berroco Inca Gold, a merino wool & silk in worsted wt, also in very muted colors. What do you think? (give a couple of minutes for the pic to show up).
> 
> The olive and silver colors are close to real, but the turquoise is actually a dark green and the tan is also darker and very toned down.


Nice stash Tanya! I love the olive and tan together. You have a great sense of color and texture so I am sure you will come up with a great project!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


Your version of Voodoo is gorgeous also. Looks like icycles! So very delicate and very dressy! Really nice work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice stash Tanya! I love the olive and tan together. You have a great sense of color and texture so I am sure you will come up with a great project!


Thanks for the confidence in me. I can get very stuck so then like to get input from others. It always helps to stimulate my thinking even if I do something other than the suggestions. It is all part of a process.

Linda--forgot to ask you how you liked the camel yarn. I wound up with a bit of it in my recent yarn order.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.
> 
> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


and I'm a transplant, so no clue, though I'm sure I have heard the term. I think of flummoxed

OOPS, I see Sue got that solved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> and I'm a transplant, so no clue, though I'm sure I have heard the term. I think of flummoxed
> 
> OOPS, I see Sue got that solved.


Without looking it up, flummoxed sounds like one of those made up words that became part of our language. It is a great word, no?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.
> 
> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


flumick's ? Google doesn't like that spelling either  I bet it was made up.. but I have heard it before..

Here it is  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/flummoxed I just right clicked on yours and got this spelling


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda your Voodoo is amazing! Look at those beads sparkle  I love it.. now you need to go someplace special to wear it and show it off 

I see the word mystery has been solved 

Tanya that is a great amount to do just about anything with. If its real coarse maybe a vest of some kind.. something that isn't rubbing against the skin. Purses or bags are always great.. home decor.. place mats, table runners.. tie backs.. I think it is beautiful yarn.. I'd love to see a sweater or throw.. have you knitted up a swatch and washed it to see what it is like afterwards? I'd give that a try it might turn nice and soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I like those patterns, Karen. The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted (no, it is not spelled right, but it is the word I want to use  ) for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.
> 
> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


I know it as 'flummoxed'

Edit I see several of us are in agreement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, voodoo, Linda. I love the beads and the yarn. :thumbup:


me too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda your Voodoo is amazing! Look at those beads sparkle  I love it.. now you need to go someplace special to wear it and show it off
> 
> I see the word mystery has been solved
> 
> Tanya that is a great amount to do just about anything with. If its real coarse maybe a vest of some kind.. something that isn't rubbing against the skin. Purses or bags are always great.. home decor.. place mats, table runners.. tie backs.. I think it is beautiful yarn.. I'd love to see a sweater or throw.. have you knitted up a swatch and washed it to see what it is like afterwards? I'd give that a try it might turn nice and soft.


I think you are right. A vest would be a good choice especially if it paired with a different textured yarn, like maybe a softer silk/merino mix for accents. Table runners, yes but who uses them anymore--not in my circle of people. Small purses, yes, too. Will have to work on it some more.

The swatch I knit up this morning needs to be washed in Euclan to test softening.

thanx for the input.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's stunning, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--your Voodoo is great. Those beads are very blingy but if your friend likes that, she will love the shawl. That is so nice of you to do such a big project for her. As for the points? I don't think it will be that noticeable when the shawl is worn due to the drape and movement on the body. The general pattern with the beads I think is what most people will look at.
> 
> I think the idea of knitted sets is a good one. But that will be for next year's craft season if this one works out. People do like matching accessories.
> 
> .


Thank you, Tanya. She is a good friend,


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your version of Voodoo is gorgeous also. Looks like icycles! So very delicate and very dressy! Really nice work.


"Dressy" - just what I wanted it to be. thank you, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Or this braided reversible scarf. ..


I really like the fact that this is reversible. Interesting - how those cables are reversible. I might have to knit it to check that out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the confidence in me. I can get very stuck so then like to get input from others. It always helps to stimulate my thinking even if I do something other than the suggestions. It is all part of a process.
> 
> Linda--forgot to ask you how you liked the camel yarn. I wound up with a bit of it in my recent yarn order.


It is 35% camel and 65% silk and is just about the softest yarn I have ever used. It is beautiful in the hand. in blob form it looked even more of a mess than is usual for lace shawls - almost seemed to be a crinkle in the yarn but it blocked well. I would use it again - and again - and again. You get the picture I'm sure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda your Voodoo is amazing! Look at those beads sparkle  I love it.. now you need to go someplace special to wear it and show it off
> .


Thank you, Ronie. Those little triangle beads really do catch the light.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I really like the fact that this is reversible. Interesting - how those cables are reversible. I might have to knit it to check that out.


What I learned from Lily Chin's book is the do the cables in a K1, P2 rib so you have the same stitches in reverse on the back. I think she also played with alternating which side you did the cable cross over. And then you can do garter stitch betw the cables or other columnar patterning. I tried it on a few scarves some time ago and it is pretty easy except for keeping track of yourself. The scarf Chris posted earlier today would be a nice project to try out this technique. It also looks like the Hitchhikers Scarf (correct name??) that I think it was Sue that shared a few weeks back. Maybe I am wrong and they just look similar in my memory.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


Beautiful. The points look nice. Love those beads. They look like stars.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...The idea of knitting from the outside in had me flummixted ...for a minute, then I realized that's what I do when I knit hats.


Right you are - I didn't think of that. I have done afghan "squares" which worked from the outside in.


> *I have tried varied spellings, this is the closest to how it sounds.  Maybe Chris would know the spelling, as it comes from my childhood in PA.


Not sure if someone responded but it is Flummoxed - used more widely than PA.

ETA: I see a number of people chimed in on this one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I had thought that it (flummoxed) was from the Pennsylvania Dutch in our area in PA, but I see that Julie knows it and even the spelling. So probably not.  Edit to add that even Jane knows it. Much wider spread than I thought.

Linda, that camel/silk yarn sounds wonderful. You need to hold a 'touching' party for that Voodoo.  You know we'd all turn up if we could.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day....


Gorgeous, Linda - so striking in that lovely blue. Very dramatic!

My beads aren't as visible as yours. It is odd that they seemed more plum coloured as I worked with them but in the light they look very much like the multi-coloured iris ones that I use frequently.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ..The friend it is intended for loves her bling.


Then this will leave her smiling!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is 35% camel and 65% silk and is just about the softest yarn I have ever used....


My Arum is knit with a 50% Silk, 50% Camel blend - Posh Natasha. I loved how it felt to knit with & it is lovely to behold.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too


Thanks, Julie. Is your hip improving at all?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Costa Brava Shawl by Martina Sommer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/costa-brava-shawl

Cute 
Jesters Hat by Carrie Johnson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jesters-hat-2

Tanya, would something like this work at the craft fair? Itd be nice in Christmas colours. Should work up quickly & use up leftovers.
Strawflower Potholder
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2012/02/07/free-crochet-pattern-strawflower-potholder/


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful. The points look nice. Love those beads. They look like stars.


Thank you, Tricia. Stars is appropriate as the yarn shade is Denim Midnight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I had thought that it (flummoxed) was from the Pennsylvania Dutch in our area in PA, but I see that Julie knows it and even the spelling. So probably not.  Edit to add that even Jane knows it. Much wider spread than I thought.
> 
> Linda, that camel/silk yarn sounds wonderful. You need to hold a 'touching' party for that Voodoo.  You know we'd all turn up if we could.


What a lovely idea. A yarn petting party.

Incidentally flummoxed is used a lot here too. I remember my grandmother using it often when we children visited.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Linda - so striking in that lovely blue. Very dramatic!
> 
> My beads aren't as visible as yours. It is odd that they seemed more plum coloured as I worked with them but in the light they look very much like the multi-coloured iris ones that I use frequently.


Thank you, Jane. Drama seemed appropriate in this case. Choosing beads is difficult, i think. I prefer to go to the shop with my yarn when I can so that I can thread a couple onto the yarn but even doing that the results can be surprising


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DROPS just sent out their new pattern newsletter and saw this neat sweater:

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7192

I think of what it could look like in different colors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Then this will leave her smiling!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Arum is knit with a 50% Silk, 50% Camel blend - Posh Natasha. I loved how it felt to knit with & it is lovely to behold.


Your Arum is gorgeous. That pattern is on my list of MBKs


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DROPS just sent out their new pattern newsletter and saw this neat sweater:
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7192
> 
> I think of what it could look like in different colors.


Great pattern - would look fantastic in brights.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

.


linda09 said:


> Great pattern - would look fantastic in brights.


That is exactly what I thought.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda
> I brushed him this evening & his hair was standing on end - looked like a lion''s mane. He might have been thinking that he was King of our Jungle.


Well, he is, you know.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Costa Brava Shawl by Martina Sommer
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/costa-brava-shawl
> 
> Cute
> ...


Nice potholder Jane. Don't know how much time I have to do a bunch of these. I am trying to focus on setting up the table and everything I need to get and do. Thank you so much for thinking of me. You and everyone here has been so supportive.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Linda!!! Those beads are stunning. Love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....quantities in my stash. The tan is about 800 yd; the olive, about 5-600 yds. The silver and the muted green 2-300 yds. So there is a lot of it.
> 
> So why do I have this yarn? Ebay had it really cheap and it sounded good. I think some of you would definitely bead it up. Others may look to pair it up with another yarn but what is a good question. Well, this can give me a good obsessive day to divert me from more important things. Choices!


Have fun diverting! You will come up with some great projects, I'm sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nice potholder Jane. Don't know how much time I have to do a bunch of these. ...


I realize that. I was just thinking that once everything is done, this is the kind of thing that doesn't require any extra finishing - just might fit a few in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so nice to get caught up with you all again. Everyone keeps so creatively busy.  

We are scrambling through harvest. It is going well. 

Happy Lacing!!!

(PS - glad you enjoyed the "crappies", Melanie!  )


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DROPS just sent out their new pattern newsletter and saw this neat sweater:
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7192
> 
> I think of what it could look like in different colors.


On, yes, a plain black and white is just too bland for our Tanya. And I agree.  There are some gorgeous colors out there that would make that sweater.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Managed to get a couple of photos of Voodoo in spite of the overcast day. My points aren't as sharp as yours, Jane. I think the yarn may have something to do with that - I haven't used Baby Camel before. beads are Miyuki 8/0 silver lined crystal triangles and catch the light beautifully.


Linda this is gorgeous! You caught the light on those beads just right. It makes them look brighter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including a few who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.

We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.

That's actually my wedding pic beside the pic of the Queen. We had a bridal show about ten years ago, featuring wedding dresses from the twentieth century. The pins were mine, my old school prefect pin and school house pin (the yellow "s" for Strath house), and a couple of pins I got at the Festival of Britain in 1951 when we lived in London. Another gal brought her old school tie and an apron she made at school in Domestic Science. The scarf was her mother's WVRS (Women's Voluntary Service) scarf from World War II)

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> Sue


That sounds like so much fun, Sue!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pumpkin eating a squirrel?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367464-1.html#8114601

That, or getting the fiery taste out of his mouth. I want a rubberband or two for that TUSH! You'll see my comment in the link above.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a very nice gathering, Sue. What special memories for you all to share.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Pumpkin eating a squirrel?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367464-1.html#8114601
> 
> That, or getting the fiery taste out of his mouth. I want a rubberband or two for that TUSH! You'll see my comment in the link above.


  Me thinks we have a feisty one here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Me thinks we have a feisty one here.


Yepper, for sure. You eat Karen's garden bounty and you and all your cousins pay forever. 

Sue, what a lovely gathering you and your expats had. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I realize that. I was just thinking that once everything is done, this is the kind of thing that doesn't require any extra finishing - just might fit a few in.


Will see what I can do. Have oodles of of S & C cotton and Lion brand cottons.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ..love the effect of the sparkle in the dark blue .Sure it is most appropriate for a blingy friend .
Tango ..our very special male model in his beautiful shawl .Oops did I say "his ? " don't let those beads dig in him Jane .If I ever finish mine I will have to get Hector to model it ! 
Sue ...great memories for you all .My MIL had a biscuit barrel like that .Didn't keep them very crisp though .My oldest grandson just loves jam tarts .
Hope Bev and Julie are pain free . 
Tanya thank you for your advice .I did take chondroitin and glucosamine for quite a while as I had it on prescription but then it had to be bought .The best treatment I had was originally devised for horses .They withdrew blood ,centrifugued it then injected some of the product deep into the hip joint .It was quite a painful procedure but was worth it as I have had far less trouble with the treated hip.I now wish I had accepted the offer of doing both hips that day instead of being a chicken .Live and learn as they say .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yepper, for sure. You eat Karen's garden bounty and you and all your cousins pay forever.


With, or without my garden being picked on...I actually thought that Pumpkin was getting a last meal before being lit up for the Halloween week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is so nice to get caught up with you all again. Everyone keeps so creatively busy.
> 
> We are scrambling through harvest. It is going well.
> 
> ...


Glad you are having a good harvest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> On, yes, a plain black and white is just too bland for our Tanya. And I agree.  There are some gorgeous colors out there that would make that sweater.


I see you are dubbing me the queen of color. I can handle that one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--what a fun sounding gathering. More than enough of you have a great time. Always good to reconnect with roots. It really helps keep us grounded. I keep trying to imagine you with a British dialect. Were your kids born here or in the UK?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ..love the effect of the sparkle in the dark blue .Sure it is most appropriate for a blingy friend .
> Tango ..our very special male model in his beautiful shawl .Oops did I say "his ? " don't let those beads dig in him Jane .If I ever finish mine I will have to get Hector to model it !
> Sue ...great memories for you all .My MIL had a biscuit barrel like that .Didn't keep them very crisp though .My oldest grandson just loves jam tarts .
> Hope Bev and Julie are pain free .
> Tanya thank you for your advice .I did take chondroitin and glucosamine for quite a while as I had it on prescription but then it had to be bought .The best treatment I had was originally devised for horses .They withdrew blood ,centrifugued it then injected some of the product deep into the hip joint .It was quite a painful procedure but was worth it as I have had far less trouble with the treated hip.I now wish I had accepted the offer of doing both hips that day instead of being a chicken .Live and learn as they say .


That treatment does sound painful. It sounds a bit llke bio-identical treatment for hot flashes and some other condition. There is a man in Texas, an Eastern European MD who does something similar for cancer treatment and is having good successes. But injecting it into the hip joint. I sympathize with for resisting doing it twice. Glucosamine and/or chondroitin seems to work for some and not others. Glucosamine was helpful when I had some active arthritis in my thumbs but never did anything for my knee. Go figure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice gathering Sue.. 20 years wow!! that is great and even more wonderful that some came from out of the State!

I am very close to finishing Chart E on my LE.. Your all correct these last few charts to quickly.. I get off work at 3 tomorrow so I can do some more knitting then ..I would of been done with this chart but the phone rang and when I got up to answer it I lost some stitches grrr... it was a co-worker wanting me to work for her!! I told her I was busy and didn't lead on that I pretty upset by the call that cause a hours worth of work to fix.. (actually don't know how long but long enough .. LOL) I'd be happy to fill in for anyone but I want more that an hour to rearrange my life!! LOL and she only works 2 days a week and I am working her Tuesday next week!! even still I feel bad about turning her down.. there must be something wrong with that!!! LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very nice gathering Sue.. 20 years wow!! that is great and even more wonderful that some came from out of the State!
> 
> I am very close to finishing Chart E on my LE.. Your all correct these last few charts to quickly.. I get off work at 3 tomorrow so I can do some more knitting then ..I would of been done with this chart but the phone rang and when I got up to answer it I lost some stitches grrr... it was a co-worker wanting me to work for her!! I told her I was busy and didn't lead on that I pretty upset by the call that cause a hours worth of work to fix.. (actually don't know how long but long enough .. LOL) I'd be happy to fill in for anyone but I want more that an hour to rearrange my life!! LOL and she only works 2 days a week and I am working her Tuesday next week!! even still I feel bad about turning her down.. there must be something wrong with that!!! LOL


There gets to be a point where you just have to take care of yourself. It is ok.

I hope you are back on track with LE. I sure am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I see you are dubbing me the queen of color. I can handle that one.


Shirley would be proud!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda this is gorgeous! You caught the light on those beads just right. It makes them look brighter.


Thank you, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including a few who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun way of staying in touch with your roots, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Pumpkin eating a squirrel?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367464-1.html#8114601
> 
> That, or getting the fiery taste out of his mouth. I want a rubberband or two for that TUSH! You'll see my comment in the link above.


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> There gets to be a point where you just have to take care of yourself. It is ok.
> 
> I hope you are back on track with LE. I sure am looking forward to seeing it.


Good advice, Toni. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Good advice, Toni. :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I see you are dubbing me the queen of color. I can handle that one.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Ann, I am happy to say that I am pain free. Woohoo!

Hopefully, Ronie, next time she will call way before 1 hour. No need to feel guilty. Just think of the grief you saved yourself. If you had gone into work for her, you would have been frustrated with yourself for giving in, angry with her for asking so late, and very tired at the end of the day dealing with all those emotions.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including a few who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> ...


Sue, how special that is! Will the decorations be staying at the pub for a length of time, or just for today while you girls are there? And may I ask what is 'hunt country'? An area where a lot of hunting is done? Maybe fox?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Ann, I am happy to say that I am pain free. Woohoo!


Woohoo!!!



> Hopefully, Ronie, next time she will call way before 1 hour. No need to feel guilty. Just think of the grief you saved yourself. If you had gone into work for her, you would have been frustrated with yourself for giving in, angry with her for asking so late, and very tired at the end of the day dealing with all those emotions.


Well said, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including a few who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> ...


How nice to celebrate your heritage with a group that you've known for 20 years. Tea and Tarts sounds good too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Pumpkin eating a squirrel?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367464-1.html#8114601
> 
> That, or getting the fiery taste out of his mouth. I want a rubberband or two for that TUSH! You'll see my comment in the link above.


Oh No Karen. That is so funny. I think he was having a pumpkin feast!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice gathering Sue.. 20 years wow!! that is great and even more wonderful that some came from out of the State!
> 
> I am very close to finishing Chart E on my LE.. Your all correct these last few charts to quickly.. I get off work at 3 tomorrow so I can do some more knitting then ..I would of been done with this chart but the phone rang and when I got up to answer it I lost some stitches grrr... it was a co-worker wanting me to work for her!! I told her I was busy and didn't lead on that I pretty upset by the call that cause a hours worth of work to fix.. (actually don't know how long but long enough .. LOL) I'd be happy to fill in for anyone but I want more that an hour to rearrange my life!! LOL and she only works 2 days a week and I am working her Tuesday next week!! even still I feel bad about turning her down.. there must be something wrong with that!!! LOL


Well that is pretty upsetting. I hope you were able to get it all back together! You shouldn't feel bad. That is not right for her to call and expect you to work for her with so little notice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been knitting along on the Nanciann shawl and I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart - like there are weak spots, maybe where it is not plied together well. I have had to reattach now 3 times. I am getting a bit upset with this. I sure hope it doesn't continue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I have been knitting along on the Nanciann shawl and I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart - like there are weak spots, maybe where it is not plied together well. I have had to reattach now 3 times. I am getting a bit upset with this. I sure hope it doesn't continue.


I hope not, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. It was.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like so much fun, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was. Some of the gals,had moved away over ten years ago, and it was nice to see them again.

Sue


TLL said:


> It sounds like you had a very nice gathering, Sue. What special memories for you all to share.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well said, Bev!


I agree and am so glad you're pain free, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I think we all enjoyed it. I still have an English accent, but have a trace of Australian in there with having lived there for five years as a child. The two oldest were born here in the States and the twins in England. All but our oldest have dual citizenship. Unfortunately when she was born she wasn't eligible, and when the law changed, she was over 18, and it was too late. It always used to irk me that citizenship for many years, or at least British citizenship, was determined by the father, not the mother who was carrying the baby. Thank goodness that was changed,although I am sorry our oldest couldn't get it.

Sue[ quote=tamarque]Sue--what a fun sounding gathering. More than enough of you have a great time. Always good to reconnect with roots. It really helps keep us grounded. I keep trying to imagine you with a British dialect. Were your kids born here or in the UK?[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have been knitting along on the Nanciann shawl and I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart - like there are weak spots, maybe where it is not plied together well. I have had to reattach now 3 times. I am getting a bit upset with this. I sure hope it doesn't continue.


Oh, no. I hope it doesn't continue, too, Caryn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, they were ones we took. The pubs do have a lot of hunt pictures. This area has a lot of horse farms and some vineyards, and I believe there may be an active hunt there. This is a very wealthy area. It's where Elizabeth Taylor lived when married to John Warner.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, how special that is! Will the decorations be staying at the pub for a length of time, or just for today while you girls are there? And may I ask what is 'hunt country'? An area where a lot of hunting is done? Maybe fox?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I hope your yarn straightens up and flies right! Sorry about the tearing. How frustrating.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group...


What a wonderful occasion for you.
I am only now reading more meaning into your group's name "Tea and Tarts." I just took it on face value before - you were having tea & a little something sweet to eat. Now I am wondering if the second word carried a double entendre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Tango ..our very special male model in his beautiful shawl .Oops did I say "his ? " don't let those beads dig in him Jane .


Thanks, Ann - I'll be careful. 


> If I ever finish mine I will have to get Hector to model it !


Looking forward to that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, there are a lot of us in this area. At one time we had nearly 70 members, but we cut back to what was just basically people here in Prince William County. We meet in each other's homes, so can't be a large group. Obviously we drink tea, and have teas. Tarts was an example of our British humour, being read as jam tarts or as a name for a certain type of woman.

Sue


sisu said:


> How nice to celebrate your heritage with a group that you've known for 20 years. Tea and Tarts sounds good too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am very close to finishing Chart E on my LE...


Way to go, Ronie!


> Your all correct these last few charts to quickly...


The next are even quicker.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it was. Yes the "tarts" has the double entendre!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> What a wonderful occasion for you.
> I am only now reading more meaning into your group's name "Tea and Tarts." I just took it on face value before - you were having tea & a little something sweet to eat. Now I am wondering if the second word carried a double entendre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart...


Is this from the Cashmere Coop?
I didn't have any trouble with mine. Maybe you struck a bad batch like I seemed to with the Cascade that I used for LE.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it was. Yes the "tarts" has the double entendre!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have been knitting along on the Nanciann shawl and I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart - like there are weak spots, maybe where it is not plied together well. I have had to reattach now 3 times. I am getting a bit upset with this. I sure hope it doesn't continue.


thats not good! and I bet you paid dearly for it too .. I sure hope the worst is behind you.. and that the rest is a dream to work with..

Thanks all it feels great to be validated.. I will put it behind me.. LOL I did get back on track.. just a few more rows to go. On this chart of course... . I am doing the cowl inbetween to rest the eyes a bit.. it is also looking pretty good.. I need to get the SD card in the camera and take some pics.. I really want to just get this LE done!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The next are even quicker.


Now that has me excited!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I had thought that it (flummoxed) was from the Pennsylvania Dutch in our area in PA, but I see that Julie knows it and even the spelling. So probably not.  Edit to add that even Jane knows it. Much wider spread than I thought.
> 
> Linda, that camel/silk yarn sounds wonderful. You need to hold a 'touching' party for that Voodoo.  You know we'd all turn up if we could.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I don't have my Oxford Dictionary yet to look it up- I might get one next year when I get my tax rebate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Is your hip improving at all?


Not much- I've had to increase the Panadol (Tylenol) I am using, rather drastically. But I am getting much better at walking using the two sticks- I can make myself stride out, and I am learning how to get up off a chair using a Tai Chi manoeuvre, shown me by my caring lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been out most of the day. Today we had a luncheon to celebrate the 20th anniversary of my English group, Tea and Tarts. There were 18 of us there including a few who now live in other parts of Virginia and North Carolina and West Virginia. There are really a lot of us expats here in this area.
> 
> We went to an English pub in what is known as "Hunt Country" here in Virginia. The pub owners let us decorate with some British memorabilia.
> 
> ...


Lovely shots, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ..love the effect of the sparkle in the dark blue .Sure it is most appropriate for a blingy friend .
> Tango ..our very special male model in his beautiful shawl .Oops did I say "his ? " don't let those beads dig in him Jane .If I ever finish mine I will have to get Hector to model it !
> Sue ...great memories for you all .My MIL had a biscuit barrel like that .Didn't keep them very crisp though .My oldest grandson just loves jam tarts .
> Hope Bev and Julie are pain free .
> Tanya thank you for your advice .I did take chondroitin and glucosamine for quite a while as I had it on prescription but then it had to be bought .The best treatment I had was originally devised for horses .They withdrew blood ,centrifugued it then injected some of the product deep into the hip joint .It was quite a painful procedure but was worth it as I have had far less trouble with the treated hip.I now wish I had accepted the offer of doing both hips that day instead of being a chicken .Live and learn as they say .


I am not sure that pain-free goes with arthritis, Ann! I am buying the Chondrointin and Glucosamine, and also Deer Velvet- it is pricey but seemed to be helping, but with the amount of walking I am now doing as the weather warms up I have felt forced also to take more Panadol- but with the two sticks I can stride out- which I found difficult with the stroller- which is also very easy to get hunched over, I reckon my posture is better with the sticks. Plus I can negotiate steps better, which is a real improvement.
As they say hind-sight is 20/20 vision, sadly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, all that memorabilia is amazing. I am glad you all had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much- I've had to increase the Panadol (Tylenol) I am using, rather drastically. But I am getting much better at walking using the two sticks- I can make myself stride out, and I am learning how to get up off a chair using a Tai Chi manoeuvre, shown me by my caring lady.


Now if you got two hiking poles instead of conventional sticks you could tell everyone you are keeping fit with Nordic walking. Sorry if that sounds facetious - I don't mean to belittle your pain, just that my family faces more or less all difficulties by laughing at them.
That Tai Chi manoeuvre sounds interesting - does it have a name? My sister will probably be having a knee replacement soon; she has already had the left hip and knee replaced. Lots of jokes about the bionic woman being thrown around, but lots of helping hands too.
Your caring lady seems like a very useful, knowledgable person to have around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now if you got two hiking poles instead of conventional sticks you could tell everyone you are keeping fit with Nordic walking. Sorry if that sounds facetious - I don't mean to belittle your pain, just that my family faces more or less all difficulties by laughing at them.
> That Tai Chi manoeuvre sounds interesting - does it have a name? My sister will probably be having a knee replacement soon; she has already had the left hip and knee replaced. Lots of jokes about the bionic woman being thrown around, but lots of helping hands too.
> Your caring lady seems like a very useful, knowledgable person to have around.


That is a thought! but a distant one- the rent goes up another $25 in December (each week) this brings it up to the amount I knew they needed, so I cannot grumble- but things will be very tight. I've just had a toll bar imposed- what is now Yesterday- it is just gone mid-night- so no overseas calls and none around New Zealand, except by mobile. Or phone card. 
The Tai Chi manoeuvre is a matter of swinging three times into making the upward move, I find I can do it with a sort of bounce- I may have to look more closely into Tai Chi.
Heather is a kindly soul- with an awful grating accent- but that is a minor issue- it is the harsh Waikato accent that made me stick with my plummy one (learned from one of my teachers who was from Hove) Has lots of helpful tips that she has learned over the years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, there are a lot of us in this area. At one time we had nearly 70 members, but we cut back to what was just basically people here in Prince William County. We meet in each other's homes, so can't be a large group. Obviously we drink tea, and have teas. Tarts was an example of our British humour, being read as jam tarts or as a name for a certain type of woman.
> 
> Sue


Well, must be truly a very fun gathering in that case :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is this from the Cashmere Coop?
> I didn't have any trouble with mine. Maybe you struck a bad batch like I seemed to with the Cascade that I used for LE.


Yes, that is the yarn. I sure hope that is the case and that the next two balls are part of the good batch! It is super soft and working up nicely other than the tearing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much- I've had to increase the Panadol (Tylenol) I am using, rather drastically. But I am getting much better at walking using the two sticks- I can make myself stride out, and I am learning how to get up off a chair using a Tai Chi manoeuvre, shown me by my caring lady.


So sorry to hear you are in pain. It is good that you have found some help though and that there are some ways to make your moving easier.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


Ah, you have made good progress Julie. It is looking super.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought! but a distant one- the rent goes up another $25 in December (each week) this brings it up to the amount I knew they needed, so I cannot grumble- but things will be very tight. I've just had a toll bar imposed- what is now Yesterday- it is just gone mid-night- so no overseas calls and none around New Zealand, except by mobile. Or phone card.
> The Tai Chi manoeuvre is a matter of swinging three times into making the upward move, I find I can do it with a sort of bounce- I may have to look more closely into Tai Chi.
> Heather is a kindly soul- with an awful grating accent- but that is a minor issue- it is the harsh Waikato accent that made me stick with my plummy one (learned from one of my teachers who was from Hove) Has lots of helpful tips that she has learned over the years.


So sorry things are going to be so tight, Julie. Dealing with money worries as well as health issues is hard.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is coming along beautifully, Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


Making great progress there, Julie.
On my monitor it is pretty much green.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


Quite lovely :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTcrosshatch.php

Good morning...guess I haven't done as much as I had hoped with these two weeks...but have found this cowl and new technique in an email this morning.

It might be interesting to try.

I am still working on the Fuchsia Flower sampler..promise to finish it very soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free through Friday, October 23, 2015
Shoreline Shawl by Karen Turnbull
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoreline-shawl-2

Dixie Charm - A Summer Shawl by Kathy Lashley
http://www.elkstudiohandcraftedcrochetdesigns.com/2014/06/23/dixie-charm-a-free-summer-crochet-shawl-pattern/

Wendy's Fern by Princesse Grenouille
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wendys-fern


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice gathering Sue. Glad you had a good time.

Ronie - many moons ago I worked as a bartender. One Christmas I volunteered to work the holiday as I was the only single person. My coworkers were happy as they could spend time with their families. But as no good deed ever goes unpunished, a few weeks later I needed a night off, do you think anyone would fill in for me? Nope. Group of ingrates. So I used my seniority and took holidays off (generally bad tip days). So don't feel bad about saying no. I do help out when I can, but there is a limit. One must enjoy one's own life. 

Awesome Bev!!! So glad you are all better.

Hmm Caryn. I have some of that mink but have not used it yet. Hopefully this was just a bad spot and the rest will be good. I see Jane had a good experience with it.

Julie - I have heard that keeping moving is good for arthritis despite the pain moving invokes. Hope that is true. Tai Chi has a lot of gentle moves that will help you with flexibility and balance. Good luck!

Your WTLF looks good Jane. Nice fall red. And now I see where those oddly placed beads go (last ones from clue 1). Not so oddly placed with the subsequent clues.  I am only up to row 14 of clue 2 so have quite a ways to go.

Ann - looking forward to seeing a photo of Hector and a shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


Great progress, Julie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is looking good Julie!! I am sorry your hip is still a bother... but I have heard that regular exercise ( sometimes just walking across the room counts ) is good for arthritis.. keep up the good work.. and you'll be back to normal soon .. do as Tanya says and steer clear of the sweets right now.. go for spicy instead 

Jane that looks amazing in the red.. great job.. looking forward to more clues.. 

I know what you mean Melanie.. I always try to help out when I can but find it hard to have others cover for me.. I do feel bad.. its just my makeup.. but I am also upset with her.. I am working one of her days next week.. to top it off she only works 4 hours 3 days a week.. I think she should schedule her out of work activities around her work.. but not everyone does that.. I bent over backwards to make my Dr.s appointments fit my days off.. went to work and saw where she was taking that day off too. I explained to my boss that Dr.O was going on vacation and this was the only day I could get and she said that I did right and she would work it out.. ok enough of my ranting.. gosh I'll be fine once I get to work and get busy 

I got the first page of clues and chart on Elizabeths shawl last night.. I am looking forward to starting it.. I only have one yarn that will go with the beads... I will see what I can do... it will be very nice though.. maybe a good Christmas gift


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


It's looking good, Jane. I have two more rows to complete to be finished with clue 3.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


Oh, I love this Jane . . . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure that pain-free goes with arthritis, Ann! I am buying the Chondrointin and Glucosamine, and also Deer Velvet- it is pricey but seemed to be helping, but with the amount of walking I am now doing as the weather warms up I have felt forced also to take more Panadol- but with the two sticks I can stride out- which I found difficult with the stroller- which is also very easy to get hunched over, I reckon my posture is better with the sticks. Plus I can negotiate steps better, which is a real improvement.
> As they say hind-sight is 20/20 vision, sadly!


Sending prayers your way, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


It is a deep evergreen on my screen. You are really moving right along there, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTcrosshatch.php
> 
> Good morning...guess I haven't done as much as I had hoped with these two weeks...but have found this cowl and new technique in an email this morning.
> 
> ...


Good Morning! We are enjoying your input and appreciate your knitting offerings, whatever they may be.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


That is a stunning pattern and you are doing it proud, Jane!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--very cute pic of the pumpkin "eating" the squirrel. They are very bold little critters.

Ronie--It is not that this person called at the last moment, but that you felt it a struggle to say NO. Feminism 101--women need to set their own boundaries without guilt. Sorry you wound up losing stitches and having to spend time making the corrections. Frustrating for sure.

Caryn--I found that yarn split on me, too. Needed to be aware of the tension to avoid this.

Sue--How interesting. Never knew you could have dual citizenship with the UK. Your oldest must feel annoyed, too, about not being able to get it. The UK has been a very patriarchal and class based society. Good to see that is changing a bit.

Bev--So good you are pain free. Having your body back in working order is so liberating.

Jane--that red on your WTLF is delicious. The work is, too.

Linda--humor can be so healing. I have laughed my way thru some of the most brutal experiences. A much healthier response when we can muster it.

Rec'd this in today's morning email. Not free but beautiful:

http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/heavenly/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> this is looking good Julie!! I am sorry your hip is still a bother... but I have heard that regular exercise ( sometimes just walking across the room counts ) is good for arthritis.. keep up the good work.. and you'll be back to normal soon .. do as Tanya says and steer clear of the sweets right now.. go for spicy instead


Excellent advice!!!



> .....I got the first page of clues and chart on Elizabeths shawl last night.. I am looking forward to starting it.. I only have one yarn that will go with the beads... I will see what I can do... it will be very nice though.. maybe a good Christmas gift


It is a fun knit!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTcrosshatch.php
> 
> Good morning...guess I haven't done as much as I had hoped with these two weeks...but have found this cowl and new technique in an email this morning.
> 
> ...


I got that too. Looks interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

WTLF is looking lovely, Jane :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


i really like the look of this. Wish I had gone for it but I haven't even done When the Flowers Bloom yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Karen--very cute pic of the pumpkin "eating" the squirrel. They are very bold little critters.
> 
> Ronie--It is not that this person called at the last moment, but that you felt it a struggle to say NO. Feminism 101--women need to set their own boundaries without guilt. Sorry you wound up losing stitches and having to spend time making the corrections. Frustrating for sure.
> 
> ...


I love her patterns, Tanya. She has a real gift for movement within a pattern.

There are definitely times when laughter and tears are good together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> So sorry to hear you are in pain. It is good that you have found some help though and that there are some ways to make your moving easier.


I had a long conversation with my brother Alastair, he is rather an expert on how to exercise- has had arthritis for decades- but never let it defeat him, and helped his oldest, Lisa, through recovery from her bike accident, when she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. She was in Intensive Care for yoinks- but now Geo-caches for sport, as well as various tri-athlons. She is rather a brilliant engineer- and I like her a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ah, you have made good progress Julie. It is looking super.


Thanks Caryn, it grows so slowly it is hard for me to see 'progress', it will be better once I am up to the gusset, and the yokes- it will be a different design, by then.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long conversation with my brother Alastair, he is rather an expert on how to exercise- has had arthritis for decades- but never let it defeat him, and helped his oldest, Lisa, through recovery from her bike accident, when she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. She was in Intensive Care for yoinks- but now Geo-caches for sport, as well as various tri-athlons. She is rather a brilliant engineer- and I like her a lot.


Sounds like 2 good people to give you advice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So sorry things are going to be so tight, Julie. Dealing with money worries as well as health issues is hard.


It is also a challenge! I will be starving in my Garret! But I do have lots of paints! Just not a lot of canvas, and come to think of that I've not yet located the 'Duck' that I do have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is coming along beautifully, Julie.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Making great progress there, Julie.
> On my monitor it is pretty much green.


It is much 'truer' than in previous shots. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Quite lovely :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


I have forgotten what WTLF stands for! It looks good though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long conversation with my brother Alastair, he is rather an expert on how to exercise- has had arthritis for decades- but never let it defeat him, and helped his oldest, Lisa, through recovery from her bike accident, when she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. She was in Intensive Care for yoinks- but now Geo-caches for sport, as well as various tri-athlons. She is rather a brilliant engineer- and I like her a lot.


I always wanted to Geo-cache - looks like great fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love her patterns, Tanya. She has a real gift for movement within a pattern.
> 
> There are definitely times when laughter and tears are good together.


Along with some good hugs, too.

I thought people would like this Rosemary Hill pattern. It is stunning. And Elann's yarns are great, too. Such good prices for such high quality yarns. Have a few of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a nice gathering Sue. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Ronie - many moons ago I worked as a bartender. One Christmas I volunteered to work the holiday as I was the only single person. My coworkers were happy as they could spend time with their families. But as no good deed ever goes unpunished, a few weeks later I needed a night off, do you think anyone would fill in for me? Nope. Group of ingrates. So I used my seniority and took holidays off (generally bad tip days). So don't feel bad about saying no. I do help out when I can, but there is a limit. One must enjoy one's own life.
> 
> ...


I think it is a balancing act, Melanie- between getting the joints in motion, and the amount of pain you can handle, Over-exercising can really damage things, though!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was just looking at Elann's hooded cowl in a mohair/silk yarn. But this Crosshatch one is really intriguing. Thanks for sending DFL. Wonder why I no longer receive newsletters from Knitty? Maybe need to sigh nup again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great progress, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie! The hip is truly chronic- it has been painful for years now, but apparently the cartilage has not thinned enough to warrant a replacement. I was told to build up the muscles to compensate. My weight does not help. Have not been into the sweet stuff for years- once went 7 years with no chocolate at all.



Ronie said:


> this is looking good Julie!! I am sorry your hip is still a bother... but I have heard that regular exercise ( sometimes just walking across the room counts ) is good for arthritis.. keep up the good work.. and you'll be back to normal soon .. do as Tanya says and steer clear of the sweets right now.. go for spicy instead
> 
> Jane that looks amazing in the red.. great job.. looking forward to more clues..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sending prayers your way, Julie!


That is very kind of you, thanks, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a deep evergreen on my screen. You are really moving right along there, Julie.


Odd isn't it? Looks more blue on mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like 2 good people to give you advice.


I believe so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I always wanted to Geo-cache - looks like great fun.


I think it can be almost addictive- gets you into some amazing places!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long conversation with my brother Alastair, he is rather an expert on how to exercise- has had arthritis for decades- but never let it defeat him, and helped his oldest, Lisa, through recovery from her bike accident, when she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. She was in Intensive Care for yoinks- but now Geo-caches for sport, as well as various tri-athlons. She is rather a brilliant engineer- and I like her a lot.


Hoping you are on the mend soon Julie and able to cut back on those meds. 
Never heard of Geo-caching before. Wow, looks really interesting. I will research more when I get home.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is a balancing act, Melanie- between getting the joints in motion, and the amount of pain you can handle, Over-exercising can really damage things, though!


How about swimming? Is there a pool nearby that you can use? I know the ocean is near but currents can be tiring, and sometimes dangerous. Swimming is relatively easy on the joints. Jane could probably give you some tips


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hoping you are on the mend soon Julie and able to cut back on those meds.
> Never heard of Geo-caching before. Wow, looks really interesting. I will research more when I get home.


In a nutshell - you use GPS navigation to find a cache - usually small - and people leave objects / take objects, leave directions to another cache, etc. Kind of like a scavenger hunt but on a larger scale. Lots of online groups to work with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...a few weeks later I needed a night off, do you think anyone would fill in for me?


Some people have short memories.


> I have some of that mink but have not used it yet. Hopefully this was just a bad spot and the rest will be good. I see Jane had a good experience with it.


Well, I hope that it wasn't my experience that was the anomaly. I bought a few batches.


> Your WTLF looks good Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> Nice fall red.


It is more toward peach than red. My mother would call it salmon.


> And now I see where those oddly placed beads go (last ones from clue 1). Not so oddly placed with the subsequent clues.  I am only up to row 14 of clue 2 so have quite a ways to go.


I hope we aren't spoiling the surprise for you. Those little flowers formed by the beads are so clever.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane your WTLF is looking great!

Julie, I hope that you can work through this and get better. I will send up some prayers for that hip-or is it both? You are doing some moving with that gansey too. 



Toni said:


> We are enjoying your input and appreciate your knitting offerings, whatever they may be.


Absolutely, DFL! :thumbup: :thumbup:



Julie said:


> 7 years with no chocolate at all


You are a better woman than I am. Don't think I could do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that looks amazing in the red.. great job.. looking forward to more clues..


Thank you - it isn't really red though. Guava according to Knit Picks.


> ...I got the first page of clues and chart on Elizabeths shawl last night... I only have one yarn that will go with the beads...


There won't be a lot of beads on this one.


> ... maybe a good Christmas gift


Given the crescent shape, it should be a versatile piece - double as shawl or scarf.
Here is mine to the end of this first section - colour is a bit dark.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> I have two more rows to complete to be finished with clue 3.


The next clue should come out this evening. I am hoping to have it done before I leave for Ottawa on Friday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I love this Jane . . . .


Thank you, Chris 
Lily comes up with such interesting designs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a stunning pattern and you are doing it proud, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni 
I am thinking that Gloss would have been a good choice for LE.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--that red on your WTLF is delicious. The work is, too.


Thanks, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> WTLF is looking lovely, Jane :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> i really like the look of this.


Thanks, Linda 


> Wish I had gone for it but I haven't even done When the Flowers Bloom yet.


I really appreciate that Lily's shawls have so many size options. I knew that I never had the time to devote to a large one & the yardage for medium was perfect for this leftover yarn.
WTFB was the first MKAL that I ever did - & the first beaded piece. I was in good hands with Lily.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. ..


Oh, what an ordeal for her. She has certainly overcome that trial!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten what WTLF stands for! It looks good though.


Thank you, Julie 
When the Leaves Fall


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I always wanted to Geo-cache - looks like great fun.


I had to look it up - does look like fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

We have caught up with _ Back to the Future!!_


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Wonder why I no longer receive newsletters from Knitty? Maybe need to sigh nup again.


That's funny because I signed up twice - the 2nd time was a while ago - & today I got my first newsletter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Swimming is relatively easy on the joints. Jane could probably give you some tips


My tips would be mostly on how not to get DQed in competition since my perspective these days is from that of a referee.
However, I do come from a long & varied sports background &. as you say, swimming is an excellent activity for therapy & recovery providing natural resistance without any impact.
I would think that a weight bearing activity would be important, as well, for these problems.
I hope you find some degree of comfort soon, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane your WTLF is looking great!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> You are a better woman than I am. Don't think I could do that.


And here I thought my five months was a shining accomplishment, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I hope we aren't spoiling the surprise for you. Those little flowers formed by the beads are so clever.


No worries


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Given the crescent shape, it should be a versatile piece - double as shawl or scarf.
> Here is mine to the end of this first section - colour is a bit dark.


Is this the poll / voting project? Pretty color on my monitor.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We have caught up with _ Back to the Future!!_


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Given the crescent shape, it should be a versatile piece - double as shawl or scarf.
> Here is mine to the end of this first section - colour is a bit dark.


That's looking good, Jane. I need to get started on mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Is this the poll / voting project? Pretty color on my monitor.


Yes - first part came out last evening. Did you get it?
The colour is quite nice - mauve mixed with grey & a fine gold filament.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Jane. I need to get started on mine.


Thanks, Pam - works up really quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have caught up with _ Back to the Future!!_


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> How about swimming? Is there a pool nearby that you can use? I know the ocean is near but currents can be tiring, and sometimes dangerous. Swimming is relatively easy on the joints. Jane could probably give you some tips


Also polluted. Water walking is good, but I no longer have a ride over, and the local Pool is not well sited re bus routes. Used to be in a great location- no idea why Council rebuilt, and filled in the old one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - first part came out last evening. Did you get it?
> The colour is quite nice - mauve mixed with grey & a fine gold filament.


Way too many WIP's so I am knitting vicariously through the rest of you. I loved her concept of taking polls. I don't know why she was surprised that the 'shawl people' voted for a shawl, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, what an ordeal for her. She has certainly overcome that trial!


She agreed with me when I mentioned it gives one a different perspective on life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> When the Leaves Fall


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have caught up with _ Back to the Future!!_


Goodness me! I enjoyed those Movies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Julie, I hope that you can work through this and get better. I will send up some prayers for that hip-or is it both? You are doing some moving with that gansey too.
> 
> Toni wrote:
> We are enjoying your input and appreciate your knitting offerings, whatever they may be.
> ...


Had no cravings either! Can't say that any longer- I can eat Nutella by the spoonful.
Fortunately just the left hip, so far. Thanks, and thanks again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My tips would be mostly on how not to get DQed in competition since my perspective these days is from that of a referee.
> However, I do come from a long & varied sports background &. as you say, swimming is an excellent activity for therapy & recovery providing natural resistance without any impact.
> I would think that a weight bearing activity would be important, as well, for these problems.
> I hope you find some degree of comfort soon, Julie.


Water therapy is a very old protocol for many conditions. It is very popular, especially for 'seniors' to do water therapy for strength and joint health. Even mainstream allopathy will make such a recommendation. Most of the Y's have such classes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We have caught up with _ Back to the Future!!_


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Your beginning of Elizabeth's design KAL looks really nice, Jane! Your color is beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She agreed with me when I mentioned it gives one a different perspective on life.


I can surely believe that! What a miracle she is!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your beginning of Elizabeth's design KAL looks really nice, Jane! Your color is beautiful!


Thank you, Toni 
I think I am going to do an extra repeat - since I have lots of yarn.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ..WTLF is most attractive so far 
Ronie ...stand firm and that person will stop taking advantage of your good nature .
Julie ..the gansey looks a lovely colour on my screen .steady progress seems the order of the day .
Has Elizabeth gone away ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can surely believe that! What a miracle she is!


It was a very nasty shock for Alastair as he rounded the corner and saw the accident taking place. She is having problems with one of her Achilles tendons which I understand is incredibly painful- not experienced that one yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ..WTLF is most attractive so far
> Ronie ...stand firm and that person will stop taking advantage of your good nature .
> Julie ..the gansey looks a lovely colour on my screen .steady progress seems the order of the day .
> Has Elizabeth gone away ?


Thanks Ann- I try to pick it up when ever I sit to the computer!
But just now the Insulation people could be here any moment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ..WTLF is most attractive so far


Thank you, Ann 


> Has Elizabeth gone away ?


I would think that her lack of presence lately is due to the fact that she has been really busy getting the design figured out for the Design-Along shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a very nasty shock for Alastair as he rounded the corner and saw the accident taking place....


I think that I would have collapsed on the spot!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget the salt beef for flavour!


I would remember if I knew what it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I would have collapsed on the spot!


I remember getting a very distressed phonecall from him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I would remember if I knew what it was.


Hello, Elizabeth!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember getting a very distressed phonecall from him.


I would think distressed is an understatement.
Were you nearby to be able to provide some physical comfort?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jscaplen wrote:
Don't forget the salt beef for flavour!


dogyarns said:


> I would remember if I knew what it was.


You probably would't be able to find any anyway - it was more of a tease than anything else. We'll have to have a feed of Jigg's Dinner when you come to block Montego.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would think distressed is an understatement.
> Were you nearby to be able to provide some physical comfort?


I was many miles away from the hospital she was in, had no vehicle either. Just listened when he needed to talk.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTcrosshatch.php
> 
> Good morning...guess I haven't done as much as I had hoped with these two weeks...but have found this cowl and new technique in an email this morning.
> 
> ...


DFL, this is an interesting pattern. I have saved it and would love to give a try sometime. It would make a nice gift.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


That is looking so pretty Jane. It is another lovely pattern done to perfection!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I got the first page of clues and chart on Elizabeths shawl last night.. I am looking forward to starting it.. I only have one yarn that will go with the beads... I will see what I can do... it will be very nice though.. maybe a good Christmas gift


I got it too Ronie and I think I will keep this one. I like to use these crescent shawls as scarves. I am not going to use beads on this one (as of now).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long conversation with my brother Alastair, he is rather an expert on how to exercise- has had arthritis for decades- but never let it defeat him, and helped his oldest, Lisa, through recovery from her bike accident, when she ended up under the differential of a 4wheel drive, and broke nearly every bone in her body. She was in Intensive Care for yoinks- but now Geo-caches for sport, as well as various tri-athlons. She is rather a brilliant engineer- and I like her a lot.


Wow, she sure sounds like a very strong and determined woman. Guess she got lots of spirit from her dad. Hope he gave you some good ideas too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Given the crescent shape, it should be a versatile piece - double as shawl or scarf.
> Here is mine to the end of this first section - colour is a bit dark.


Lovely Jane. You sure do get these things done quickly! Seems like a nice plummy color - fall like for sure.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a very nasty shock for Alastair as he rounded the corner and saw the accident taking place. She is having problems with one of her Achilles tendons which I understand is incredibly painful- not experienced that one yet.


I guess that would have been a horrible shock! 
Hopefully that pain will be one you do not experience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is looking so pretty Jane. It is another lovely pattern done to perfection!


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I really appreciate that Lily's shawls have so many size options. I knew that I never had the time to devote to a large one & the yardage for medium was perfect for this leftover yarn.
> WTFB was the first MKAL that I ever did - & the first beaded piece. I was in good hands with Lily.


I succumbed and bought the pattern - won't get to it for a while though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Glacier test knit. I knit it in August and gave it to my friend in London. I knit without beads, but I think the beads look really good on the other ones I have seen.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Glacier test knit. I knit it in August gave to my friend in London. I knit without beads, but I think the beads look really good on the other ones I have seen.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, she sure sounds like a very strong and determined woman. Guess she got lots of spirit from her dad. Hope he gave you some good ideas too.


She always was gutsy, even at only 4 years old. Working on the ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I guess that would have been a horrible shock!
> Hopefully that pain will be one you do not experience.


It certainly was. I hope not, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Sue!


ditto!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The Gansey is really growing. Looks good.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey tonight Thursday 22nd October.
> The colour is very close to the true shade, but still too blue, to the eye.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lovely Jane. You sure do get these things done quickly! Seems like a nice plummy color - fall like for sure.


Thanks, Caryn 
I am doing this as a Christmas present for my niece - purple is her favourite colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I had forgotten that one of the gals came from Qatar. She has something to do with Sylvan learning centers. We are quite a diverse crowd, who have quite interesting resumes. The gal who founded the group has her own business. She runs teas, gives tea presentations to various groups and sells tea and related items. She is known as The Tea Lady. Many years ago I knit a bunch of tea cozies,for her. Another gal at my table is an actress, whose voice is used for a lot of the books on tape.

Sorry about you losing a lot of stitches. Not nice of your coworker to call at such short notice.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Very nice gathering Sue.. 20 years wow!! that is great and even more wonderful that some came from out of the State!
> 
> I am very close to finishing Chart E on my LE.. Your all correct these last few charts to quickly.. I get off work at 3 tomorrow so I can do some more knitting then ..I would of been done with this chart but the phone rang and when I got up to answer it I lost some stitches grrr... it was a co-worker wanting me to work for her!! I told her I was busy and didn't lead on that I pretty upset by the call that cause a hours worth of work to fix.. (actually don't know how long but long enough .. LOL) I'd be happy to fill in for anyone but I want more that an hour to rearrange my life!! LOL and she only works 2 days a week and I am working her Tuesday next week!! even still I feel bad about turning her down.. there must be something wrong with that!!! LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I succumbed and bought the pattern...


I hope it wasn't something that I said!
:twisted:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Glacier test knit. ...


Really classy in that white, Sue! I am sure that you friend appreciated it.
Interesting that you blocked points. I was just going to go straight.
Do you think it will hold the points well?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am quite a few pages behind now after a couple of busy days. I just finished a test knit for Elizabeth this afternoon, and on Monday had received a new test knit for Dee. I have gad to put aside Vanessa Ives for the time being. Also a gal on Ravelry is knitting the 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf and going by my project notes. This was just for the first 16 days and I knit a smaller width one for the remaining days, and she wanted the count for those days too. Of course I had to say I would do it, but it's a matter of finding the time.

Hope to read and comment on a few more posts this evening.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I have found the garter stitch when done with a 100% wool does have enough give for points. To be honest I just happened upon doing it as I couldn't get a straight line!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Really classy in that white, Sue! I am sure that you friend appreciated it.
> Interesting that you blocked points. I was just going to go straight.
> Do you think it will hold the points well?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, hope you don't gave any more problems with the yarn. I am sure it is very frustrating.

Sue


sisu said:


> I have been knitting along on the Nanciann shawl and I am using the merino mink yarn. I am finding that is seems to just pull apart - like there are weak spots, maybe where it is not plied together well. I have had to reattach now 3 times. I am getting a bit upset with this. I sure hope it doesn't continue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your LE done.

Sue


Ronie said:


> thats not good! and I bet you paid dearly for it too .. I sure hope the worst is behind you.. and that the rest is a dream to work with..
> 
> Thanks all it feels great to be validated.. I will put it behind me.. LOL I did get back on track.. just a few more rows to go. On this chart of course... . I am doing the cowl inbetween to rest the eyes a bit.. it is also looking pretty good.. I need to get the SD card in the camera and take some pics.. I really want to just get this LE done!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking really good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my clue 3 of WTLF.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry About the hip problem, Julie.

I can't imagine going 7 years without chocolate.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Ronie! The hip is truly chronic- it has been painful for years now, but apparently the cartilage has not thinned enough to warrant a replacement. I was told to build up the muscles to compensate. My weight does not help. Have not been into the sweet stuff for years- once went 7 years with no chocolate at all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.

Can you guess which is the true colour. These were taken only minutes apart, one pinned out, one not.

Sue

Suequote=britgirl]Sorry About the hip problem, Julie.

I can't imagine going 7 years without chocolate.

Sue[/quote]


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Sorry About the hip problem, Julie.
> 
> I can't imagine going 7 years without chocolate.
> 
> Sue


Julie, prayers and hugs. May your hip get better soon.
Sue pretty.
Jane, love that plum/purple color.
My neighbor loves her bat cowl. The boys love their Halloween caps. 
Here is a picture of mine. It will go with my coat and mittens besides being a Halloween accessory.
The other picture is of the start of one of the prayer shawls I need. I hope she likes it. No green but I was told she also likes bright colors and I didn't find and green/aqua/teal yarns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have found the garter stitch when done with a 100% wool does have enough give for points.


I'll file that for future reference. Thanks


> To be honest I just happened upon doing it as I couldn't get a straight line!


Called going with the flow. 
I am just going to wait until I get back to block mine - as well as Mountain Trails. Heck - Montego might even get blocked.
I have to graft the final 12 stitches on MT - I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is still quite early here, but I can't keep my eyes open. I know if I try to knit any more I will make lots of mistakes, so I might as well not fight it, so ai am off to bed.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for the next three days
Adeline Crochet Shawl Pattern from Expression Fiber Arts
http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/products/adeline-crochet-shawl-pattern.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful scarf Sue. Looks so nice in white.

Nice to hear the hats and bat cowl were well liked Tricia. And nice start on the capelet - lovely colors.

No knitting this evening but I did get a bit of work done on my Halloween costume. 

Good night all,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, Love your glacier. Classy in white.  Also, are your pictures of Elizabeth's shawl start, the same one??? I am going to guess the first one is true.

Tricia, love your bat cowl. And the color of your prayer caplet. 

My turn to head to bed.  I am starting the ribbing on my gansey sleeve.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, love your bat cowl. And the color of your prayer caplet.


Me, too, Tricia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The Gansey is really growing. Looks good.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue- it has not really progressed today- I am a bit tired for some reason, but the house is now insulated ceiling and underfloor- so that is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry About the hip problem, Julie.
> 
> I can't imagine going 7 years without chocolate.
> 
> Sue


The hip is I think just something I must live with.
I could not go that long without chocolate, now I've discovered Nutella!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that looks really nice!! I need to get mine casted on and maybe a few rows.. It is hard to resist.. but I really need to concentrate on finishing up what I have going too !!! Its always a dilemma  but I have it printed off and will most likely fall to castonitis!! 

I was going to use my Knit picks Bare in a fingering for the Fuchsia Flowers so I could use that and I still have some amber beads.. if it doesn't look right I'll dye it... LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.
> 
> Can you guess which is the true colour. These were taken only minutes apart, one pinned out, one not.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Gracious, I see what you mean- the camera can lie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, prayers and hugs. May your hip get better soon.
> Sue pretty.
> Jane, love that plum/purple color.
> My neighbor loves her bat cowl. The boys love their Halloween caps.
> ...


Perhaps it will, not too sure on that one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a very nasty shock for Alastair as he rounded the corner and saw the accident taking place. She is having problems with one of her Achilles tendons which I understand is incredibly painful- not experienced that one yet.


I can't even imagine!! I'm with Jane I would not handle it well at all.. he has so much strength and it shows in his daughter too.. you have a very strong family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can't even imagine!! I'm with Jane I would not handle it well at all.. he has so much strength and it shows in his daughter too.. you have a very strong family


Mother taught us to be resourceful, I think that helps. Alastair's big strength is keeping hopeful against some pretty big odds.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful scarf Sue... and great start to the new shawl of Elizabeths.. I am going to say the top one is the true color.. I think the yellow messed with the color some how.. but wow what a difference... 

Very nice cowl Tricia.. and I love that Prayer Shawl yarn.. I think she will like it just fine!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the affirmations everyone.. I had a chance to talk to another coworker and told her what happened and she said to be prepared for it.. she will ask for me to fill in all the time.. and I told her that I would need at least a night or day before notice so no more surprises. !! ya right.. LOL

I hope you all have a wonderful night..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue...a lovely scarf .
Tricia ...great bats .Love bright colours so the second is up my street .
Ronie ...good luck with sticking to your guns .Not easy when it is in your nature to help people out .
Hoping for a quiet day after a really tiring one yesterday .Waiting for a yarn delivery for making some hats .Must try to finish Voodoo so will do some tests for the bind off .
Julie..having workers in can be tiring as you really can't relax .have a restful evening .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I finished a VERY lovely tatted doily...but sent the image to jscaplen for her two weeks. If I don't like the doily I will not scan or photograph it. But I've a stack of patterns that are as skillful as the one I just finished...so, see what jscaplen has coming up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Glacier test knit. I knit it in August and gave it to my friend in London. I knit without beads, but I think the beads look really good on the other ones I have seen.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. Lucky friend :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.
> 
> Sue


[/quote]

Yours and Jane's are looking good. I was inspired to cast mine on last night :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, those are looking good. What pattern are you using for the caplet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue...a lovely scarf .
> Tricia ...great bats .Love bright colours so the second is up my street .
> Ronie ...good luck with sticking to your guns .Not easy when it is in your nature to help people out .
> Hoping for a quiet day after a really tiring one yesterday .Waiting for a yarn delivery for making some hats .Must try to finish Voodoo so will do some tests for the bind off .
> Julie..having workers in can be tiring as you really can't relax .have a restful evening .


I think it was! I've rested now, catching up with the washing.
Hope you get the quiet day you would like!
It is always exciting waiting for yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.
> 
> Can you guess which is the true colour. These were taken only minutes apart, one pinned out, one not.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

that color difference is amazing. the background color seems to be affecting the camera shot a lot. I would say the lighter color is truer???


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, prayers and hugs. May your hip get better soon.
> Sue pretty.
> Jane, love that plum/purple color.
> My neighbor loves her bat cowl. The boys love their Halloween caps.
> ...


Nice Tricia. Did you do beads in your bat cowl? Cannot see on my computer. The orange is a great color. After purples, orange-rust colors are my fav.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Glacier test knit. I knit it in August and gave it to my friend in London. I knit without beads, but I think the beads look really good on the other ones I have seen.
> 
> Sue


A lovely scarf - very wearable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I had forgotten that one of the gals came from Qatar. She has something to do with Sylvan learning centers. We are quite a diverse crowd, who have quite interesting resumes. The gal who founded the group has her own business. She runs teas, gives tea presentations to various groups and sells tea and related items. She is known as The Tea Lady. Many years ago I knit a bunch of tea cozies,for her. Another gal at my table is an actress, whose voice is used for a lot of the books on tape.
> 
> Sorry about you losing a lot of stitches. Not nice of your coworker to call at such short notice.
> 
> Sue


Nice that you are such a diverse bunch. "The Tea Lady" made me smile - memories of ladies with trolleys laden with tea urns and cups doing the rounds of offices and such.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope it wasn't something that I said!
> :twisted:


You are a wicked woman, Jane.

Now it is going to keep calling to me until I go and buy yarn - I don't have any 4ply/fingering at all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.
> 
> Can you guess which is the true colour. These were taken only minutes apart, one pinned out, one not.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

That looks like a pretty start. The difference in colour is unbelievable. I'll guess at the second being the correct colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, prayers and hugs. May your hip get better soon.
> Sue pretty.
> Jane, love that plum/purple color.
> My neighbor loves her bat cowl. The boys love their Halloween caps.
> ...


The bat shows really well in that colour.
The prayer shawl looks really cheerful - fit for making a "joyful noise" perhaps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free for the next three days
> Adeline Crochet Shawl Pattern from Expression Fiber Arts
> http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/products/adeline-crochet-shawl-pattern.html


This looks like a fun one to do. Much nicer than the Moogly crochet kerchief which was very repetitive and got tedious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your Glacier came out beautifully, as always. Doing the points is just part of the flexibility the skill gives us. Good show, or Brilliant as per the Brits.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Beautiful scarf Sue. Looks so nice in white
> 
> Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sue- it has not really progressed today- I am a bit tired for some reason, but the house is now insulated ceiling and underfloor- so that is good.


Oh, goody, it will be warmer next winter. Yay. Yes, your Alistair has some pretty big odds of his own, doesn't he?

Well, Sue, which is the true color? 

Looking forward to seeing your work, Karen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Yes, it is the first one. I used the leftover yarn from the Advent Calendar scarf from the KAL. Happy to make something from the leftovers.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, Love your glacier. Classy in white.  Also, are your pictures of Elizabeth's shawl start, the same one??? I am going to guess the first one is true.
> 
> My turn to head to bed.  I am starting the ribbing on my gansey sleeve.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, how awful for your brother.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I can't even imagine!! I'm with Jane I would not handle it well at all.. he has so much strength and it shows in his daughter too.. you have a very strong family


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, the top pic is the true colour.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Beautiful scarf Sue... and great start to the new shawl of Elizabeths.. I am going to say the top one is the true color.. I think the yellow messed with the color some how.. but wow what a difference...
> 
> Very nice cowl Tricia.. and I love that Prayer Shawl yarn.. I think she will like it just fine!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann.

It's strange that I found yesterday very tiring too, and finished up going to bed much sooner than normal.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue...a lovely scarf .
> 
> Hoping for a quiet day after a really tiring one yesterday .Waiting for a yarn delivery for making some hats .Must try to finish Voodoo so will do some tests for the bind off .
> Julie..having workers in can be tiring as you really can't relax .have a restful evening .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Beautiful. Lucky friend :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. Will look forward to seeing a pic of your progress.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Yours and Jane's are looking good. I was inspired to cast mine on last night :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is the first one, a pink (a KnitPicks Tea Rose colourway). I know I was amazed by the difference.

Sue


tamarque said:


> that color difference is amazing. the background color seems to be affecting the camera shot a lot. I would say the lighter color is truer???


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> A lovely scarf - very wearable.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Judy, our Tea Lady is a Mancunian, who still retains her accent despite having spent quite a few years in Canada as a child. For her tea presentations, she really dresses up "all proper", but more in the role of a genteel lady a la Downtown Abbey, than the tea lady on the factory floor.

Sue



linda09 said:


> Nice that you are such a diverse bunch. "The Tea Lady" made me smile - memories of ladies with trolleys laden with tea urns and cups doing the rounds of offices and such.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your Glacier is a great looking scarf and the start to the new shawl is super. It is quite amazing, the difference in the colors. I actually like them both. My guess is the truer color is the orangy one, on the white background. 

Tricia, nice bat cowl for yourself! Nice that all your work for the neighbors was appreciated. Love the bright color for your newest prayer shawl. Bet the recipient will love it too and be cheered. 

Hope you get to your Voodoo bind off today Ann and that it is a nice quiet one for you. Have fun anticipating the new yarn as well.

Looking forward to seeing your tatted doily Karen. 

Julie, how nice that your place is now insulated. That will keep the temperatures easier to deal with, both hot and cold.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it is actually the first one.

Sue


linda09 said:


> That looks like a pretty start. The difference in colour is unbelievable. I'll guess at the second being the correct colour.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is the first one, a pink (a KnitPicks Tea Rose colourway). I know I was amazed by the difference.
> 
> Sue


Well, I see my guess was right, but the color I said was still wrong. I thought it was more orange than pink.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Yes, it is the first one, a dusty pink.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your Glacier is a great looking scarf and the start to the new shawl is super. It is quite amazing, the difference in the colors. I actually like them both. My guess is the truer color is the orangy one, on the white background.
> 
> Tricia, nice bat cowl for yourself! Nice that all your work for the neighbors was appreciated. Love the bright color for your newest prayer shawl. Bet the recipient will love it too and be cheered.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Caryn, you surprised me. I thought you were reading my mind. I was thinking you had posted before I replied to you, then realized I just had mentioned the colour in an an earlier post.

I can't believe I am caught up here at the start of the day. Now all you ladies, don't all post at once. You should be proud of me. I chose to reply to you rather than read the morning paper. The news will just have to wait.

Sue


sisu said:


> Well, I see my guess was right, but the color I said was still wrong. I thought it was more orange than pink.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I can't believe I am caught up here at the start of the day. Now all you ladies, don't all post at once. You should be proud of me. I chose to reply to you rather than read the morning paper. The news will just have to wait.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And so it goes on the LP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my first section for Elizabeth's shawl.
> Can you guess which is the true colour.


Looks great, Sue 
I would guess that the top one is the true colour. Makes me think of pumpkin - a nice fall colour. Can't trust what you see on screen though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, Caryn, you surprised me. I thought you were reading my mind. I was thinking you had posted before I replied to you, then realized I just had mentioned the colour in an an earlier post.
> 
> I can't believe I am caught up here at the start of the day. Now all you ladies, don't all post at once. You should be proud of me. I chose to reply to you rather than read the morning paper. The news will just have to wait.
> 
> Sue


I thought we were the news!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane, love that plum/purple color.


The mauve & grey work well together. 


> Here is a picture of mine...
> The other picture is of the start of one of the prayer shawls...


Your bat cowl is so cute. ;-)
Sure to get comments.
Nice colourway for the prayer shawl & good start. Is it to be a stole?
Are you using the crocheted semi-circle for the other one? I stopped looking for choices for you because I thought that you had already chosen that one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks really nice!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> I need to get mine casted on and maybe a few rows.. It is hard to resist.. but I really need to concentrate on finishing up what I have going too !!!


This is very easy to knit so would be handy to have there for an odd moment or when you are not up to something requiring lot of focus.


> I was going to use my Knit picks Bare ...and I still have some amber beads.. if it doesn't look right I'll dye it... LOL


I think that would be a good choice. Since I saw that Milk & Honey shawl a while back, that combination has been floating through my mind.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda, your stash must be in balance so if you are light on 4-ply go shopping with Ann 

Clue 4 comes out for two of my October MKAL's today. I am on clue 2 for both of them. Well, sorta, I have not actually started clue 2 for Vanessa Ives. 

Back to work, hope all have a good day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I finished a VERY lovely tatted doily...but sent the image to jscaplen for her two weeks.


It is truly a masterpiece!!


> ...so, see what jscaplen has coming up.


Nothing as beautiful as yours, Karen!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yours and Jane's are looking good. I was inspired to cast mine on last night :thumbup:


I am sure that you have it done by now - quite quick to knit.
I did an extra 8 row repeat on mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You are a wicked woman, Jane.


OOOps!
WTFB is the first shawl that I have *worn*, too. (Apart from Monet which I wear around the house.) My WTFB is red with red beads & I wore it during the last Christmas holidays a few times over a black top & pants. It looked really nice.


> Now it is going to keep calling to me until I go and buy yarn - I don't have any 4ply/fingering at all.


Go get that yarn! Actually, I did a lot of new things on that shawl. The CO is quite interesting & I did my first nupps (I think - might have done them years ago.)
When I started knitting shawls, I stocked up on lace & fingering weight - didn't have anything suitable when I went to try my first one - & there is no way I can just pop out & pick some up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I woke really early, about 4 a.m. The house seemed to be calling, no demanding attention. It is on overload Too many piles of paper; too many projects. There is no thinking space left. And despite the mountains of paper, I was out of printing paper. What's a gal to do! Chose the most remote and isolated pile of paper--it seemed safer and doable in less than a week. Began to vacuum the dust bunnies and then go thru that little pile. I am so chicken at times. After dealing with this little corner that no one would notice took over 2 hours, I reclaimed about 1/2 ream of one-sided paper, a dozen emptied file folders and unburied 1.5 boxes of new folders and at least 1 ream of new paper. Breathe a sigh of relief--all is right in the world again.

Back aching by now so back to sit at the computer and open up the new issue of Knitter's Review. Rhinebeck Fiber Fest was last week. I didn't attend due to too much knitting and not enough funds to be able to spend the way I would like. Besides, I still have some of the yarns purchased 4 yrs ago, being too stingy or covetous to use them up. But Knitter's Review has a great article on the Festival. It is almost as good as being there with a good series of pics and commentary and lots of links to click on to get more eyeball exercise.

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/review/profile/151022_a.asp

One link I followed was for Le Tissier Designs and I think you will love it.
There is something to titilate, inspire, intimidate and just plain enjoy for everyone here. Ronie, with your love of all things crafty, I think you will love her yarn painting which is unique. For bead addicts, she has a shawl with 20,000 gold dipped beads (and all those zeros are correct) You will have to scroll down her blog quite a ways to see her Rhiannon Cloak. And you thought 1000 beads was a lot! Her blog roll is really great. Such a variety of photos of nature, a new born, and her incredibly varied knitting work. Everything from lace (lots of it), to strand knitting, cables, color work, etc. It will take some time. There is even a slide fashion show from a knitting event with stunning and unique pieces.

http://letissierdesigns.com

Oh, heck, in case you don't have the time here is the gold bead wonder. I know you want to see it.

http://letissierdesigns.com/2015/04/27/rhiannons-cloak-at-stitches/

So my morning, another sunny one it seems, has had a very different beginning. Hopefully some filing space will be carved out for some of the paper and some thinking space will grow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is the first one, a pink (a KnitPicks Tea Rose colourway). ...


Ah - I see it as a little bit orange - though your advent shawl did look more pink. I remember putting some on my Knit Picks Wish List - waiting for the big pre-Christmas sale. Hope they don't disappoint me this year. I have to stock up on beads, too, but _they_ won't go on special.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Oh, heck, in case you don't have the time here is the gold bead wonder"...


WOW!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> WOW!


That really was specially for you. Knew you just had to see this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I would have collapsed on the spot!


I would not have reacted very well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Glacier scarf turned out very nice, Sue. Your friend will get a lot of use out of it, I hope. 

Tricia, your cowl and prayer caplette are looking good. It is a very nice, bright color for her. I love that edge!

Happy Yarn Waiting, Ann, AND binding off!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I am glad all the fuss is over and that your home will be much better insulated now.. 

Tanya I have mornings like that too... where something is weighing on me and I just have to get up and do something about it  it looks like your little niggle was profitable though... That beaded shawl is amazing.. its more of a costume though. At least in my world.. I just don't know where I would wear one.. maybe to the theater!! It would give us a good reason to get tickets!! 

I did cast on Elizabeths shawl last night.. couldn't help myself .. then got stumped because I am was tired... woke up thinking about how to proceed and it all clicked..so I will finish up the first part this morning ... then work on my LE before heading off to work.. this means little computer time.. (computers are time suckers for sure)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, heck, in case you don't have the time here is the gold bead wonder. I know you want to see it.
> 
> http://letissierdesigns.com/2015/04/27/rhiannons-cloak-at-stitches/


*OH MY GOSH!!!* That is simply gorgeous!!! No wonder it was the hit of the show!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

All caught up and off and running. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> All caught up and off and running. Have a great day!!!


Me too!!! you have a great day too Toni


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeez, Louise-- I am not doing anything I should be doing, but having a good time at it.

Toni, and for other farm folks, current or past and for all the foodies amongst us:

Following too many links from the Knitter's Review, I visited the Catskill Merino Farm website. Now this is my neck of the woods, just a bit up county from me. I want to share 2 of their web pages, but you may like to explore more. This guy is very literary and his pages are quite fun.

So first is his page on the sheep he raises and its wool that he sells. Remember one of the topics we were going to discuss was yarn itself. So a bit about merino wool on this farm from Knitter's Review:

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/100520_a.asp

They raise their sheep sustainably, use natural dyes for their wool, and grow garlic. Now ain't that perfection. Here is one of their web articles on garlic.

http://www.catskill-merino.com/content/12381

I clipped out a small section that seems germaine for this time of year as we al tried to cop as many growing days while still beating a killing frost:

"Sane people would not have planted garlic this late in the cold year but we are not sane people, we are farmers.

We were blessed by the fact that the field was not visible from the road; we were not seen by people driving by who 'know better' or knew that at any time before the clove had rooted, the ground could freeze hard, then thaw, then freeze again and heave most of the just planted cloves out of the ground.

Farmers are gamblers, we always bet on the weather; yet no matter how good or bad a farmer is, half the time the farmer loses. Good farmers must be good losers or become accountants."

I think some time (with all that spare time available, right Melanie?) on this website will be lots of fun, informative, an enabling. I want a field trip to this farm. He even sells in NYC every weekend. What does he do in winter--the markets are all outdoors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, goody, it will be warmer next winter. Yay. Yes, your Alistair has some pretty big odds of his own, doesn't he?
> 
> Well, Sue, which is the true color?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your work, Karen.


Alastair's life has been touch and go most of this year. But he is getting out and walking again, which is good, and his eye sight is much improved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, how awful for your brother.
> 
> Sue


Knowing how close he is to Lisa, it was a real heart stopper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, your Glacier is a great looking scarf and the start to the new shawl is super. It is quite amazing, the difference in the colors. I actually like them both. My guess is the truer color is the orangy one, on the white background.
> 
> Tricia, nice bat cowl for yourself! Nice that all your work for the neighbors was appreciated. Love the bright color for your newest prayer shawl. Bet the recipient will love it too and be cheered.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn, I am hoping so they are predicting another scorcher of a summer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alastair's life has been touch and go most of this year. But he is getting out and walking again, which is good, and his eye sight is much improved.


I have been wondering how he was doing because I know that you were really worried abut him not too long ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie.



Ronie said:


> Julie I am glad all the fuss is over and that your home will be much better insulated now..
> 
> Tanya I have mornings like that too... where something is weighing on me and I just have to get up and do something about it  it looks like your little niggle was profitable though... That beaded shawl is amazing.. its more of a costume though. At least in my world.. I just don't know where I would wear one.. maybe to the theater!! It would give us a good reason to get tickets!!
> 
> I did cast on Elizabeths shawl last night.. couldn't help myself .. then got stumped because I am was tired... woke up thinking about how to proceed and it all clicked..so I will finish up the first part this morning ... then work on my LE before heading off to work.. this means little computer time.. (computers are time suckers for sure)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been wondering how he was doing because I know that you were really worried abut him not too long ago.


Panic diminishing- I was really caught on the hop when the doctors said he might survive only 5 more days. Fortunately he took the pills, and this time they seem to be working.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, those are looking good. What pattern are you using for the caplet?


It is Mink Cashmere capelet. There is an error in the cast on number. Pattern says 77, correction says 86 but I think I needed 87. It is written, not charted except for a chart of the horseshoe. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mink-cashmere-capelet


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It is Mink Cashmere capelet. ...


Surprise, surprise! I didn't have that already in my files. I like this, Tiricia! Is it possible to continue it on to make it a little longer before doing the border?

ETA: I looked at the FOs - one person did extra reps.
Should work up quickly in DK.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Nice Tricia. Did you do beads in your bat cowl? Cannot see on my computer. The orange is a great color. After purples, orange-rust colors are my fav.


It is called gold but sure looks orange. I thought it looked like fall, would go with most if not everything.

There are red beads for the eyes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Machir Bay Shawl by Asita Krebs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machir-bay-shawl

A DK challenge for Lord of the Rings fans
The fellowship of the ring by sofia pm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-fellowship-of-the-ring

Whatever Shawl by Emma Robbins
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whatever-shawl


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well Tanya, with all my 'spare time' I think I'll just find that 20k bead pattern and cast on. LOL It is quite something though, and I think I can hear Jane rummaging around in her stash for the right yarn for it  Although I do need to spend some time with my own dust bunnies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-- I know how remote you are but is this within reasonable traveling distance from you? Some big names in knitting presenting there.

http://www.kniteast.com


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well Tanya, with all my 'spare time' I think I'll just find that 20k bead pattern and cast on. LOL It is quite something though, and I think I can hear Jane rummaging around in her stash for the right yarn for it  Although I do need to spend some time with my own dust bunnies.


With all your costume making, I think this beaded cast on is just right for you. You go, girl!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Your bat cowl is so cute. ;-)
> Sure to get comments.
> Nice colourway for the prayer shawl & good start. Is it to be a stole?
> Are you using the crocheted semi-circle for the other one? I stopped looking for choices for you because I thought that you had already chosen that one


The gold one is a capelet. Kind of a semicircle with horseshoe down both sides of the front, each shoulder, and 3 down the back.

I will use Oceans of Love for the 14 yr old. It will suit the colorful yarn, called butterfly. It will work up fast and time is a factor.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have been busy. I did a little tidying up first thing this morning too, but just a teeny bit really.

Wow, that cloak is something else. There is just no way I would use that number of beads!

Sue


tamarque said:


> I woke really early, about 4 a.m. The house seemed to be calling, no demanding attention. It is on overload Too many piles of paper; too many projects. There is no thinking space left. And despite the mountains of paper, I was out of printing paper. What's a gal to do! Chose the most remote and isolated pile of paper--it seemed safer and doable in less than a week. Began to vacuum the dust bunnies and then go thru that little pile. I am so chicken at times. After dealing with this little corner that no one would notice took over 2 hours, I reclaimed about 1/2 ream of one-sided paper, a dozen emptied file folders and unburied 1.5 boxes of new folders and at least 1 ream of new paper. Breathe a sigh of relief--all is right in the world again.
> 
> Back aching by now so back to sit at the computer and open up the new issue of Knitter's Review. Rhinebeck Fiber Fest was last week. I didn't attend due to too much knitting and not enough funds to be able to spend the way I would like. Besides, I still have some of the yarns purchased 4 yrs ago, being too stingy or covetous to use them up. But Knitter's Review has a great article on the Festival. It is almost as good as being there with a good series of pics and commentary and lots of links to click on to get more eyeball exercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I think I can hear Jane rummaging around in her stash for the right yarn for it  ...


My, you have good ears. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane-- I know how remote you are but is this within reasonable traveling distance from you?


By land - it would require a 9+ hour car trip to the ferry plus 6-8 hours on the boat then another 7+ hour drive.


> Some big names in knitting presenting there.


Looks very interesting, doesn't it? 
Also coincides with my trip to Ottawa to visit Michael.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> By land - it would require a 9+ hour car trip to the ferry plus 6-8 hours on the boat then another 7+ hour drive.
> 
> Looks very interesting, doesn't it?
> Also coincides with my trip to Ottawa to visit Michael.


You need to learn to fly a plane or a fast helicopter 

I know it is early but enjoy your visit with Michael. We will be waiting for a progress report on his college career.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I know it is early but enjoy your visit with Michael...


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks very interesting, doesn't it?
> Also coincides with my trip to Ottawa to visit Michael.


That is indeed, some way away!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, thank you. I thought it pretty and a quick, practical knit. I have saved it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love the Rhinebeck blog. And that Cloak in Stitches is AMAZING!!! Wow!! I love Lynnette's designs. I now have several in my Ravelry library. Glad you found the paper. 

Ok, Jane, Fellowship of the ring is in my library now and it's allllllllll your fault, nevermind that I am the one who clicked to get it into my library. 

This is one of the patterns that I put into my library from Lynnette's designs. It is quite lovely for summer.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-whimsey

Ronie, I wanted to save a link for you the other day and I forgot. You mix up cornstarch and water and brush on your window panes. Cut some lace to fit into your panes. Put on top of the cornstarch. When it dries you have a lace window pane. The cornstarch dries clear. They look great. If I find the link I will post it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is indeed, some way away!


Although still relatively close considering other Canadian destinations. Ottawa is much further - but of course, I am flying.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> T...This is one of the patterns that I put into my library from Lynnette's designs. ...


Very interesting - especially the ones involving colour changes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks very interesting, doesn't it?
> Also coincides with my trip to Ottawa to visit Michael.


This would really be a major event for you to attend. And Michael I am sure is the priority. Maybe another time and maybe there will be one closer to you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...from Lynnette's designs...


I noticed this striking piece as well - free pattern. 
Torchon Lace Collar
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/torchon-lace-collar-charts

Notice the warning: Must be an experienced or adventurous knitter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I noticed this striking piece as well - free pattern.
> Torchon Lace Collar
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/torchon-lace-collar-charts
> 
> Notice the warning: Must be an experienced or adventurous knitter.


 I like this piece of hers, too, for the color and stitches used.

I would like to know more about her painting finished pieces--like what kind paints is she using. Are they really paints or dyes and what kind of dyes. Obviously the yarn needs to be porous like cotton or wool or other natural fiber. She has some pics of this in her blog and it excites the brain synapses.

This woman is quite an accomplished knitter as well as superbly creative. Reading her blog she sounds like a very joyful person who is deeply connected to nature. I really encourage you to take the time to go thru her roll blog. While there is an index on the right side of the page, I think scrolling thru the blog gives a much better sense of who she is in life and the variety of work she is able to create. Very inspirational.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love the Rhinebeck blog. And that Cloak in Stitches is AMAZING!!! Wow!! I love Lynnette's designs. I now have several in my Ravelry library. Glad you found the paper.
> 
> Ok, Jane, Fellowship of the ring is in my library now and it's allllllllll your fault, nevermind that I am the one who clicked to get it into my library.
> 
> ...


Rhinebeck was, and probably still is, the biggest fiber fest in the country. It is mind blowing to be there. I have been to a couple of much smaller ones. They are "cute" in comparison. While much easier to do and in a shorter amount of time, which is a good in itself, the stimulation, the energy, the available resources at Rhinebeck just cannot be matched. I really need to go next year for a 'fix' even if my finances won't let me buy.

I wish we could meet and go together on our way up to Jane's to pick thru her stash on our way to Norma's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although still relatively close considering other Canadian destinations. Ottawa is much further - but of course, I am flying.


I remember running into a group of knitters at Rhinebeck. Some of them came from some distance and stayed over nite at a local motel/hotel. They were a group that gathered thru Ravelry, all wearing signs or buttons they made. I thought that was neat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...on our way up to Jane's to pick thru her stash on our way to Norma's.


What is wrong with you crowd! How many times do I have to tell you:
*No touching my stash!*


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I remember running into a group of knitters ...a group that gathered thru Ravelry...


Sounds like fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for 24 hours!
Not sure how practical it would be in short sleeves.
A Fateful Twist by Melissa Kemmerer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-fateful-twist


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my a 'Lord of the Rings' scarf!! wow.. now that is were our hearts are at..  my husband has all of Tolkens books..in a box set from the 60's 0r 70's.. well before the 80's, 90, 2000 and even more current movies .. it seems like it is a story that fascinates all generations  so it really is family movie night when we choose to watch 

Bev I remember when putting fabric on the walls was a fad.. they did it with liquid starch much like your lace idea.. I love it.. and its not permanent, probably why the other was so popular.. you could decorate a rental with out the hassles..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> FREE for 24 hours!
> Not sure how practical it would be in short sleeves.
> A Fateful Twist by Melissa Kemmerer
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-fateful-twist


This would work very well for me as a vest over my turtlenecks. I have saved it to my library. I hope I can still download it at a later date.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What is wrong with you crowd! How many times do I have to tell you:
> *No touching my stash!*


LOL
Well if we go to Rhinebeck first, we can bring goodies with us and trade.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> LOL
> Well if we go to Rhinebeck first, we can bring goodies with us and trade.


This is a viable possibility!
Hey - forgot to congratulate you on winning in the LE KAL.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is a viable possibility!
> Hey - forgot to congratulate you on winning in the LE KAL.


Thanks. I love glass and am really looking forward to those stitch markers. I may not use them for fear of losing them, and I have finally graduated to not needing markers for every pattern repeat!!! They will serve well as a reminder on garter stitch borders though I am sure.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I wanted to save a link for you the other day and I forgot. You mix up cornstarch and water and brush on your window panes. Cut some lace to fit into your panes. Put on top of the cornstarch. When it dries you have a lace window pane. The cornstarch dries clear. They look great. If I find the link I will post it.


I do hope you find this Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although still relatively close considering other Canadian destinations. Ottawa is much further - but of course, I am flying.


It will be good to see your boy!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I remember running into a group of knitters at Rhinebeck. Some of them came from some distance and stayed over nite at a local motel/hotel. They were a group that gathered thru Ravelry, all wearing signs or buttons they made. I thought that was neat.


We would have to make a combination of buttons- Ravelry, KP and LP


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, prayers and hugs. May your hip get better soon.
> Sue pretty.
> Jane, love that plum/purple color.
> My neighbor loves her bat cowl. The boys love their Halloween caps.
> ...


Ah ha, another bat cowl. :mrgreen: I'm loving it. 
I do wish I had more time to knit. . . . .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, thank you. I thought it pretty and a quick, practical knit. I have saved it.


You are welcome. It took me a repeat to get straightened out but it is going better. 8 line repeat. I can't believe Jane didn't have it in her files. Read carefully and note the change after the 2nd repeat. If I keep it short it can be worn under a coat.

Thanks to everyone for your comments. This one is going to Mexico so I wanted something that would fit in. The colorway is gradual and long enough to not distort the pattern or hide it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ronie!

"....but we are not sane people, we are farmers." *LOL!!!* A truer statement was never said!!! 

It is so good to hear that your brother is doing better, Julie.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What is wrong with you crowd! How many times do I have to tell you:
> *No touching my stash!*


Time to find a cave or locked storage container. Then you could visit your stash and no one would know where it is. Some have power and a/c, maybe heat. May even make a workroom by adding a comfy chair.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My, you have good ears. ;-)


That's our Melanie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is a viable possibility!
> Hey - forgot to congratulate you on winning in the LE KAL.


Congratulations, Chris!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Time to find a cave or locked storage container. Then you could visit your stash and no one would know where it is. Some have power and a/c, maybe heat. May even make a workroom by adding a comfy chair.


That's is a great idea, Tricia - for Jane. It could make it more difficult for the rest of us though. 

Have a wonderful visit to see Michael, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> T...Have a wonderful visit to see Michael, Jane!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, congratulations, Chris.

Sue


TLL said:


> Congratulations, Chris!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What is wrong with you crowd! How many times do I have to tell you:
> *No touching my stash!*


Well, we could use the strategy used by the little old ladies that used to shoplift in the mall - bring sufficient people to occupy every salesgirl in the shop and then the other ladies steal stuff. 

It got so bad that the mall I worked at they actually put up signs saying 'No Century Villagers'. Restaurants also banned them due to the hassling, no tips, and substitutions. Century Village was / is a retirement community - sadly a large group of unpleasant retirees.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382039-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

